# Chinese Carbon Picture Thread



## rokmnky

I as many of us have gone the way of Chinese carbon and therefore like to look at other bikes of the same. I like to see what others have done with this blank canvas with their paint and builds. The only problem is that there are hundreds of pages in the normal Chinese carbon thread and you have to sort through so much to see what your looking for. 

I would like this to become a picture only thread. Please post pictures of your bike, what model it is, whom you bought it from and at most a build list. I know pictures bring about lots of comments and questions but if we could keep that at a minimum than this can remain a Picture Only thread. Please send questions or comments via personal messenger to save clutter.

I personally have my first frame in the mail currently and will be posting the entire process as soon as it arrives.


----------



## GoingCarbon

My FM028 from Dengfu, components a mixture of MicroSHIFT, FSA, Aksium, Selle Italia, 3T


----------



## albertodealcudia

*"Campagnolo" fm028 from Mina from Dengfu*

fm028 ISP, 50 mm dengfu tubular wheelset "respoked". Campagnolo Chorus 10 spd from my old bike and dengfu integrated handlebar with Brooks bar tape amb KMC chain


----------



## vladvm

you should set rules, like

1. drive side shot only
2. 640x480 pixel only
3. solid background
4. pedals should be parallel to floor
5. hide the tire valves via chainstay and fork
6. list the components below
7. total build price


----------



## lampshade

albertodealcudia said:


> fm028 ISP, 50 mm dengfu tubular wheelset "respoked". Campagnolo Chorus 10 spd from my old bike and dengfu integrated handlebar with Brooks bar tape amb KMC chain


What brand of components do you prefer?


----------



## albertodealcudia

lampshade said:


> What brand of components do you prefer?


Ha ha, I didn't catch it at first, took me 10 seconds..


----------



## theStig

vladvm said:


> you should set rules, like
> 
> 1. drive side shot only
> 2. 640x480 pixel only
> 3. solid background
> 4. pedals should be parallel to floor
> 5. hide the tire valves via chainstay and fork
> 6. list the components below
> 7. total build price


no weight?


----------



## GoingCarbon

theStig said:


> no weight?


Agreed..... No wait!! Surerly this is supposed to be simple, a pic and a few words


----------



## turbogrover

52cm FM028 ISP
































As shown in these pics:
Campy Chorus/Record 10
50mm carbon clinchers with Dati hubs
Tune Cappy
Speedplay ti pedals
Phil Wood ti BB
silver i-links cable housing
KMC 10 chain
Schwalbe Ultremo tires
120mm integral stem/42cm bars 12k weave
Marek saddle
weight: 14.95 lbs

Since the pics were taken:
Specialized toupe saddle
Continental GP4000 tires
KCNC skewers and stem cap

_**edit** Please dont quote all these pics again and clutter up this thread._


----------



## FTR

I hope we get some more pics posted and less dribble from those who have no real reason to post..


----------



## sojourn

Mine from GreatKeenBike


----------



## Rugergundog

I dig 'em......but is it a no no to slap another brand on to the frame??


----------



## 92gli

Frame from e_baygoods on ebay. Fork is an alloy steerer fork from a fuji. (have road pedals now, don't shoot me :wink5: )


----------



## Blue Bird

I built up an FM020 as an aero road bike...I think it turned out pretty good! I am definitly farther forward, and the bars are at about the minimum height that I find comfortable, but it works pretty well. The bike is VERY fast, and rock-solid even when standing. Here is a crappy cell phone pic (10 minutes after I finished the build...at 11:30 last night):










I know that is a lot of spacers under the bars (40mm), but I feel it will be fine.

I will post some much nicer beauty shots later.


----------



## dharrison

I'll go ahead and piss off most of the posters above. What is wrong with you? What compels you to buy cheap Chinese knock-offs and then put Campagnolo and Pinarello decals on them? Are you lying to yourself? Are you trying to impress others? Both?


----------



## dcurzon

dharrison said:


> I'll go ahead and piss off most of the posters above. What is wrong with you? What compels you to buy cheap Chinese knock-offs and then put Campagnolo and Pinarello decals on them? Are you lying to yourself? Are you trying to impress others? Both?


this is a pictures thread, not chit chat thread. Dont like, don't look. Simples.


----------



## bibbleton

<a href="https://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x111/gammagoblin_photos/?action=view&current=photo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x111/gammagoblin_photos/photo.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Some random ebay seller frame
SRAM rival shifters, FD, RD
Shimano 10 speed chain
cheap clipless pedals
FSA pro team 53/39 crank
Vuelta corsa lites

(still havent wrapped my handlebar)


----------



## fazzman

dharrison said:


> I'll go ahead and piss off most of the posters above. What is wrong with you? What compels you to buy cheap Chinese knock-offs and then put Campagnolo and Pinarello decals on them? Are you lying to yourself? Are you trying to impress others? Both?


Exactly my thoughts. A fake cervelo? Why? Just go nude carbon or come up with something original. Dont get all defensive.


----------



## pyattbl

*Cvbc fm028*

We have two FM028, non-ISP frames from Dengfu. They are painted in our family business' colors, and all paint/lettering was done by Dengfu. They really draw a crowd at beer festivals or when cruising around town. Check out the security system.... chained to a keg at Asheville's Beer City festival in June).

Specs: 

Billy's bike: 60" frame, Dura-Ace components, Vuelta Corsa Light wheels (the complete build list, with prices, is posted somewhere in the Chinese Frames thread)

Jetta's bike: 58" frame, Ultegra components, Vuelta Corsa Light wheels


----------



## sojourn

dharrison said:


> I'll go ahead and piss off most of the posters above. What is wrong with you? What compels you to buy cheap Chinese knock-offs and then put Campagnolo and Pinarello decals on them? Are you lying to yourself? Are you trying to impress others? Both?


Yes...No....maybe....


----------



## looigi

Maybe it's a little like getting a reproduction of a famous artwork, framing it, and displaying it in your home. You know it's not the authentic article, but you still enjoy it, and wouldn't think of ever passing it off as the original.

Personally, I wouldn't make it an exact replica... maybe put Pinerolo or Pinnarelo on it or something.


----------



## turbogrover

dharrison said:


> I'll go ahead and piss off most of the posters above. What is wrong with you? What compels you to buy cheap Chinese knock-offs and then put Campagnolo and Pinarello decals on them? Are you lying to yourself? Are you trying to impress others? Both?


You must be a barrel of laughs at parties.


----------



## RC28

dharrison said:


> I'll go ahead and piss off most of the posters above. What is wrong with you? What compels you to buy cheap Chinese knock-offs and then put Campagnolo and Pinarello decals on them? Are you lying to yourself? Are you trying to impress others? Both?


Here we go again...


----------



## gb155

FM028

SRAM Rival/Force 
RS10 Wheelset

My daily commuter


----------



## Richard

I like the "beer bike." Others, not so much.

Counterfeit is counterfeit.


----------



## Urb

Richard said:


> I like the "beer bike." Others, not so much.
> 
> Counterfeit is counterfeit.


I believe only one bike here so far is counterfeit. The others are open mold. I quite like the FM028 and FM015 frames. If I didn't have a great road bike already I'd be right on that.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Turbogrover, your bike is stunning....very well done....outstanding attention to detail


----------



## Kuma601

I agree with Dave...tastefully done and unique.


----------



## francrz

awesome bike!!!!!!!


----------



## dharrison

turbogrover said:


> You must be a barrel of laughs at parties.


I'd be a great party guest until the moment my host poured me a glass of Dewars and told me it was Johnny Blue.


----------



## FTR

dharrison said:


> I'd be a great party guest until the moment my host poured me a glass of Dewars and told me it was Johnny Blue.


I'd be pissed off that he was cheap enough to only have Johnny Blue.


----------



## Zeekster64

These are some bold and flashy looking bikes. Just goes to show you what you can do if you have a little bit of time, imagination and far less money than needed for a fully built bike from a major manufacturer.


----------



## turbogrover

Dave Hickey said:


> Turbogrover, your bike is stunning....very well done....outstanding attention to detail


Thanks everyone! The compliments never get old! :thumbsup:
I'm working on building up a cx bike right now. I'll have pics up soon of that one.


----------



## pandoro

anche la Fm 039 non e' male!!!


----------



## Crawf

My FM028...


And the good ladies FM015...


----------



## DiegoMontoya

Crawf's bikes are straight pimp. :thumbsup:


----------



## kuotabike

*fm-015 isp from hongfu bikes*

best bike i've ever built


----------



## JohnHenry

Those knock off bikes are weird.

Sorry, guys, reminds me of dudes in the 80's that would buy kits for Pontiac Fiero that gave the similiar look of a Ferrari Testarossa with fake badging.

I am not judging, per se, but I don't get it.
The other uniquely created bikes are interesting. People using a blank to create their own ideal is pretty ok.


----------



## kuotabike

this was my own idea its not a knock off bike


----------



## kuotabike

*fm 015 isp*

here's some more pictures bikes built up with sram force groupset with fsa light ceramic chainset, been reading lots of stuff on these forums i've had many bikes expensive ones aswell, i think a lot of the topend stuff by the big bike brands is just a load of marketing hype this bike rides perfect i cant find a fault with it. its that good im building another for next year got some better ideas for a paint scheme this time.

its the rider what makes the difference


----------



## rogger

JohnHenry said:


> Those knock off bikes are weird.
> 
> Sorry, guys, reminds me of dudes in the 80's that would buy kits for Pontiac Fiero that gave the similiar look of a Ferrari Testarossa with fake badging.
> 
> I am not judging, per se, but I don't get it.
> The other uniquely created bikes are interesting. People using a blank to create their own ideal is pretty ok.


Yep, if you want a Pinarello, Trek (heavens forbid though), or other big name brand bike, just cough up the cash. These knock off frames are like the cheap "Rolexes" from Bangkok without the hassle trying to explain them to the customs officer. 

Anyway, I've got these Louis Vuitton boxer shorts I need to unload...


----------



## atpjunkie

*and*



bibbleton said:


> <a href="https://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x111/gammagoblin_photos/?action=view&current=photo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x111/gammagoblin_photos/photo.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Some random ebay seller frame
> SRAM rival shifters, FD, RD
> Shimano 10 speed chain
> cheap clipless pedals
> FSA pro team 53/39 crank
> Vuelta corsa lites
> 
> (still havent wrapped my handlebar)


adjust your saddle


----------



## atpjunkie

*there's a guy*



rogger said:


> Yep, if you want a Pinarello, Trek (heavens forbid though), or other big name brand bike, just cough up the cash. These knock off frames are like the cheap "Rolexes" from Bangkok without the hassle trying to explain them to the customs officer.
> 
> Anyway, I've got these Louis Vuitton boxer shorts I need to unload...


who made a Chinarello Dogpoo (stickered as such)
he gets all the props in the world


----------



## atpjunkie

*open mold BFD*



Urb said:


> I believe only one bike here so far is counterfeit. The others are open mold. I quite like the FM028 and FM015 frames. If I didn't have a great road bike already I'd be right on that.


indeed they are the same molds as Treks / Pinarellos / Cervelos but they are indeed counterfeits


----------



## atpjunkie

*I used to fill a Stoli*



dharrison said:


> I'd be a great party guest until the moment my host poured me a glass of Dewars and told me it was Johnny Blue.


bottle with Smirnoffs or Trader Joes Vodka of the Gods and have it in my freezer. None of the vodka folks ever figured it out. I didn't do it because I was cheap, I did it because the whole 'designer vodka' thing is a sham IMHO
quality Bourbon, Scotch, Gin, even Tequila, boozes you can sip to enjoy the flavor, yes

but a frozen Grey Goose Kamikaze is a frickin joke


----------



## plh1964

*Axman - open mold?*

Does anybody know if this Axman is an open mold? If it is which number... There were a few guys riding these from a team from Hong Kong here last weekend. I think they look really sharp.


----------



## paterberg

Crawf said:


> My FM028...
> 
> 
> And the good ladies FM015...


Crawf, lovely paint job on the FM015. Can you tell us which Chinese vendor you bought that frame from and did they also do the painting/decals in-house? Many thanks.


----------



## kuotabike

i suppose bmc make the best frames in the world now! or i thought it was specialized or no its trek or was that last year?? its a load of bullshit a bikes a bike its the bloody rider what counts


----------



## RBatsch

turbogrover said:


> You must be a barrel of laughs at parties.


Interesting debate here and I'm new here. Surprised to see people jumping on others for their comments. I must admit, I had the same reaction...shocked that people would actually fake well known products with cheap Chinese knock-offs. Says more about their insecurities regarding what others think then their love for cycling IMO....but I'm new here.....

That said, Turbogrover, I kind of liked your approach as it was original and not a lie....your comment above...not so much! I thought everyone is entitled to their views and the title of the thread was not "Show Your Chinese Knock-off".

Flame on.....


----------



## Crawf

paterberg said:


> Crawf, lovely paint job on the FM015. Can you tell us which Chinese vendor you bought that frame from and did they also do the painting/decals in-house? Many thanks.


Hi, both frames are from DengFu, they did the pink/purple/white paint scheme then I had the decals made up by http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2993515&postcount=79


----------



## maxxevv

kuotabike, 

that's a very nicely detailed original scheme there !


----------



## kuotabike

Thanks I'm pleased someeone likes it


----------



## rearviewmirror

kuotabike said:


> Thanks I'm pleased someeone likes it


Your bike looks great!

I'm looking at picking up a frame and wheels from HongFu, so I totally support the direct frame selling. I'll politely agree (in the most tactful way) with the sentiment that having brand name decals on it is lame, a definite faux pas. I think the Chinarello stickers are hilarious, but to go as far as branding one of these... :nono:


----------



## kuotabike

got mine from hongfu they were very helpful. i think having something unique is better than having off the shelf bike as its out of date in a year.


----------



## svard75

*snip*


----------



## kuotabike

Looks very nice mate enjoy it!


----------



## svard75

kuotabike said:


> Looks very nice mate enjoy it!


Thanks. Once the decals are on it'll look nicer I hope :wink5:


----------



## seanymph

crawf and koutabike...

what size aero wheels are on your bikes? 38mm, 50mm? 

sonnyd
pa


----------



## plh1964

seanymph said:


> crawf and koutabike...
> 
> what size aero wheels are on your bikes? 38mm, 50mm?
> 
> sonnyd
> pa


50mm on mine


----------



## turbogrover

RBatsch said:


> Interesting debate here and I'm new here. Surprised to see people jumping on others for their comments. I must admit, I had the same reaction...shocked that people would actually fake well known products with cheap Chinese knock-offs. Says more about their insecurities regarding what others think then their love for cycling IMO....but I'm new here.....
> 
> That said, Turbogrover, I kind of liked your approach as it was original and not a lie....your comment above...not so much! I thought everyone is entitled to their views and the title of the thread was not "Show Your Chinese Knock-off".
> 
> Flame on.....


Condemning, berating and criticizing people you don't know, for something they obviously take pride in, isn't considered an "entitlement". It's just rude. If you want to be rude, then start another thread about how much you dislike Chinese carbon bikes, and I promise not to reply to it. My reply to him wasn't insulting, but merely a statement. I didn't start the conversation with insults.
Seems like there's always a guy ready to piss in someone elses corn flakes for no good reason. It accomplishes nothing positive.


----------



## Crawf

seanymph said:


> crawf and koutabike...
> 
> what size aero wheels are on your bikes? 38mm, 50mm?
> 
> sonnyd
> pa


50 on the black frame, 38 on the white.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

turbogrover said:


> Condemning, berating and criticizing people you don't know, for something they obviously take pride in, isn't considered an "entitlement". It's just rude. If you want to be rude, then start another thread about how much you dislike Chinese carbon bikes, and I promise not to reply to it. My reply to him wasn't insulting, but merely a statement. I didn't start the conversation with insults.
> Seems like there's always a guy ready to piss in someone elses corn flakes for no good reason. It accomplishes nothing positive.


That would be Corn Flakes unless those are a knock off too....


----------



## mtrider05

Maximus_XXIV said:


> That would be Corn Flakes unless those are a knock off too....


Rep for you sir.


----------



## turbogrover

Maximus_XXIV said:


> That would be Corn Flakes unless those are a knock off too....


----------



## kuotabike

plh1964 said:


> 50mm on mine


38mm on mine took then off as the brakes are rubbish


----------



## blend76

SRAM Force groupset and Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels


----------



## svard75

*snip*


----------



## DrFragnasty

*3K 56cm frame and forks*

FYI
Had this frame fork combo since March and it's superb!

Purchased from bicycle_999 / e_baygoods on eBay paid $390 inc post to Australia.

Fat down tube meets at an equally massive BB; there's heaps of fabric in this frame.

Neco headset leads into a 3T 90mm stem holding a 440mm set of no-name ergo bars (also carbon...also from e_baygoods). The bars are stiffer than the 3T alloys they replaced. I was sceptical but they are better; no flex while climbing under stress.

Ultegra brakes / gears, FSA Team Issue Carbon Pro 175mm cranks with an el cheapo $25AUS sq taper 110mm Shimano BB (which is silent and smooth). Carbon seat post with a BBB titanium rail seat.

R500 Shimano wheels take the daily grind well; the spokes are still tight after 2 yrs commuting rain or shine.

It's been totally reliable and stiff with no annoying ticks or rattles.

If I had to suggest any improvements, cable routing would be nice and I'd like a longer stem tube so I could lose the carbon spacers and run the stem at a flatter angle.

Chris.


----------



## Urb

atpjunkie said:


> indeed they are the same molds as Treks / Pinarellos / Cervelos but they are indeed counterfeits


The fm028 stickered to be a trek, not sure what frame the "cervelo" is, and of course the pina are in one form or another counterfeiting however from what I understand only the pina is from a copy mold. If this is not the case I'd like to know which frame the FM015 and FM028 come from.


----------



## Dynastar

Is it possible to have the moderator come in and clean out all of the posts that are not pictures? Or at least the ones that are not questions about a specific bike?

This is a thread for pictures not about debating the merits of a Chinese bike or an obvious copy.


----------



## svard75

blend76 said:


> SRAM Force groupset and Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels


This things a beaut! Did you paint it yourself or order it that way?


----------



## blend76

svard75 said:


> This things a beaut! Did you paint it yourself or order it that way?


Thanks. I got it painted at HongFu for 55€. I was playing around with different ideas (eg. gray frame, dark yellow fork), but ran out of time and went with white as a compromise since I really wanted the bike to be ready for the summer. Looking back I should have probably left it bare as I don't have the patience to clean the frame after every ride.


----------



## svard75

blend76 said:


> Thanks. I got it painted at HongFu for 55€. I was playing around with different ideas (eg. gray frame, dark yellow fork), but ran out of time and went with white as a compromise since I really wanted the bike to be ready for the summer. Looking back I should have probably left it bare as I don't have the patience to clean the frame after every ride.


Good point about the colour and keeping it clean. Do you ride it during any weather conditions? I have a training bike which I also use as a daily commuter and I use that in bad weather even in rain. Am I crazy?


----------



## Vee

Finally got the chance to upload all of my pictures. 

Build Photos: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/114829676485387766098/albums/5701657324889482577
Completed Photos: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/114829676485387766098/albums/5701657329767968929
(sorry if the bike is a tiny bit dirty, but I had just gotten off of it) 

Teaser Picture:









Build List: 


Code:


Frame: 		FM015 Frame and Fork (from Carbonzone)	
Headset: 	Neco Headset and Top Cap (May swap to Specialized Carbon Steerer Plug and nix spacers above stem)
Spacers:	M Part Splined Alloy (Currently 5mm under and 10mm over stem)
Stem: 		Pro PLT Alloy 130mm x 10degree
Handlebars: 	FSA Wing Pro Compact
Bar Tape:	Fizik Microtex
Seatmast	Tune Cappy 38.35mm w/ Aluminum Flashing Shim
Saddle:		Toupe 143 Expert
Wheels:		Reynolds Assault Clinchers
Rim Tape:	Veloplugs
Pads:		Reynolds Blue Carbon
Skewers:	Reynolds Alloy
Shifters:	Sram Red
Brakes:		Sram Red
Crankset:	Sram Red BB30 53/39
Bottom Bracket:	Sram BB30 Bearings
RD		Sram Red
Cassette	Ultegra 12-25 and 11-23
FD:		Dura Ace 7900
FD Clamp:	Parlee Carbon Braze-on Clamp 34.9mm
Chain Catcher:	Speedpark Braze On (K-Edge Copy)
Chain:		KMC SL	
Tires:		Conti 4000s 23mm
Tubes:		Vredestein 80mm
Bottle Cages:	Ebay Carbon Cages
Pedals:		Keo Carbon Blade Cromo 16Nm
Computer:	Edge 500

Total Weight: 	6.98kg/15.39lbs (pedals and all)


----------



## mrcreosote

major kudos on the paint job


----------



## kuotabike

Very nice build


----------



## blend76

svard75 said:


> Good point about the colour and keeping it clean. Do you ride it during any weather conditions? I have a training bike which I also use as a daily commuter and I use that in bad weather even in rain. Am I crazy?


I have had the charbon bike only this summer, but I have also driven it in wet weather and even on gravel bike paths. Truth is a white bike does get dusty even riding on tarmac in nice weather. Obviously during maintenance it is really easy get oily finger marks all over the frame. I'm not planning to ride through the winter though, but that's just because the nordic is quite harsh and carbon would not withstand sub-freezing temperatures- 

BTW. Let's not hijack this picture thread. I'm more than willing to answer any questions on my blog (chinarello.wordpress.com). 

More pictures people!


----------



## svard75

Vee said:


> Finally got the chance to upload all of my pictures.
> 
> Build Photos: https://plus.google.com/photos/102709222944121379746/albums/5637165549986146945
> Completed Photos: https://plus.google.com/photos/102709222944121379746/albums/5637181971924044577
> (sorry if the bike is a tiny bit dirty, but I had just gotten off of it)
> 
> Teaser Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build List:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Frame: 		FM015 Frame and Fork (from Carbonzone)
> Headset: 	Neco Headset and Top Cap (May swap to Specialized Carbon Steerer Plug and nix spacers above stem)
> Spacers:	M Part Splined Alloy (Currently 5mm under and 10mm over stem)
> Stem: 		Pro PLT Alloy 130mm x 10degree
> Handlebars: 	FSA Wing Pro Compact
> Bar Tape:	Fizik Microtex
> Seatmast	Tune Cappy 38.35mm w/ Aluminum Flashing Shim
> Saddle:		Toupe 143 Expert
> Wheels:		Reynolds Assault Clinchers
> Rim Tape:	Reynolds
> Pads:		Reynolds Blue Carbon
> Skewers:	Reynolds Alloy
> Shifters:	Sram Red
> Brakes:		Sram Red
> Crankset:	Sram Red BB30 53/39
> Bottom Bracket:	Sram BB30 Bearings
> RD		Sram Red
> Cassette	Ultegra 12-25 and 11-23
> FD:		Dura Ace 7900
> FD Clamp:	Parlee Carbon Braze-on Clamp 34.9mm
> Chain Catcher:	Speedpark Braze On (K-Edge Copy)
> Chain:		KMC SL
> Tires:		Conti 4000s 23mm
> Tubes:		Vredestein 80mm
> Bottle Cages:	Ebay Carbon Cages
> Pedals:		Keo Carbon Blade Cromo 16Nm
> Computer:	Edge 500
> 
> Total Weight: 	6.98kg/15.39lbs (pedals and all)



Man that things awesome! For me its the wheels that make the bike. I just wish I didn't weigh so much. I would likely crush even tubs during a ride. How is the position feeling while riding? Also do your knees make contact or come real close to your elbows?

S


----------



## walamt

Vee, very nice I like the clever use of black in all the right places


----------



## vladvm

blend76 said:


> carbon would not withstand sub-freezing temperatures-


that's a myth, past winter, i've ridden my chinarello in -10C, no problem.


----------



## Vee

svard75
Position feels pretty excellent. I am about 20mm stretched out compared to my other bikes position, but it seems to fit me well. I have a shorter stem just in case I want it identical, but I kind of like the stretched feeling. And my knees don't contact anything.

walamt
Thanks. I tried my best to have everything match as good as possible. I had plans for white bar tape and hoods, but decided to go all black after some thought. I think it worked out great.


----------



## maxxevv

Vee, 

red tape with red hoods might work too ??


----------



## Vee

Nay, too much red for me.


----------



## Dave Hickey

This is how a a bike should look....outstanding build


----------



## Vee

Dave Hickey said:


> This is how a a bike should look....outstanding build


If that was to me, thanks!


----------



## BacDoc

blend76

Nice bike - is that the FM039 from Hong Fu?


----------



## svard75

BacDoc said:


> blend76
> 
> Nice bike - is that the FM039 from Hong Fu?


That is the FM015. The FM039 has an aero seatpost and seattube.


----------



## Eyon

Crawf said:


> My FM028...



Crawf, what depth are those wheels? Love the stealth look, and the wheels look perfect on it


----------



## svard75

*snip*


----------



## 9-18 Fast

*This is my FM0028 Build*

Im still aiting on a set of 38mm carbon clincher wheels to mount on it.


----------



## mikep

Here is mine;

More photos available here


----------



## svard75

I'm almost embarrassed to post photos of mine with all these hot bikes. Anyway I painted my seatpost red to match the frame. Here it is. I have a buddy making some proper Rock Racing decals for the bike. Once they are applied I'll update my photos.


----------



## Vee

svard75 said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to post photos of mine with all these hot bikes. Anyway I painted my seatpost red to match the frame. Here it is. I have a buddy making some proper Rock Racing decals for the bike. Once they are applied I'll update my photos.
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uqXOuBiBxqVoP-CmNSNKehakHc9UY0GOX8SfxAs6Pqk?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-gyPUy7lyRUI/TkxZFViGfSI/AAAAAAAAABs/zafn3hANCVY/s800/DSC04230.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/NewRoadie?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCNLS5frMirWFTw&feat=embedwebsite">new roadie</a></td></tr></table>


Don't be so hard on yourself. The build came out nice. One problem for me, though, is why try to pass it off as something it is not? Skip the decals and make up your own brand or leave it blank. Imo


----------



## tthome

*Sram*

SRAM doesn't make bikes but I do. I thought I'd keep it simple and clean but every time I ride this bike in a group I get questions. Black and white is about as simple as I can get it. I own 3 Chinese carbons. The second is a simple FM015 that I call my SR71 Blackbird and another FM001 that is not picutred (Kuota Kredo clone) that I themed with LiveSTRONG. Here are 2 pics of each.


----------



## chaos2304

frame, handlebar, bottlecages and rims:cyclingyong
hubs:extralight
brakes: ciamillo
seatpost: cinelli
group:campa super record
crank:rotor 3d+
powermeterower2max
chainrings:stronglight ct2


----------



## karlo

No recent pictures but this is when first built up.

For more pictures:
KGDC6


----------



## MiniVanMan

karlo said:


> No recent pictures but this is when first built up.
> 
> For more pictures:
> KGDC6


I really like this one. Very clean, and an excellent choice of font.


----------



## svard75

tthome said:


> SRAM doesn't make bikes but I do. I thought I'd keep it simple and clean but every time I ride this bike in a group I get questions. Black and white is about as simple as I can get it. I own 3 Chinese carbons. The second is a simple FM015 that I call my SR71 Blackbird and another FM001 that is not picutred (Kuota Kredo clone) that I themed with LiveSTRONG. Here are 2 pics of each.


sweet lookin bikes. It should say powered by then your name not SRAM IMO.


----------



## svard75

chaos2304 said:


> frame, handlebar, bottlecages and rims:cyclingyong
> hubs:extralight
> brakes: ciamillo
> seatpost: cinelli
> group:campa super record
> crank:rotor 3d+
> powermeterower2max
> chainrings:stronglight ct2



Wow looks like the real deal. Good job!


----------



## svard75

Vee said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. The build came out nice. One problem for me, though, is why try to pass it off as something it is not? Skip the decals and make up your own brand or leave it blank. Imo


I'm loving the theme of the RR X-2 bikes and thought I could duplicate. It's not that easy as you can see. Anyway next frame will be more subtle I think this one attracts too much attention which I do not want.

Cheers,
S


----------



## svard75

karlo said:


> No recent pictures but this is when first built up.
> 
> For more pictures:
> KGDC6


That's lookin great. Are you thinking of reselling under a brand? Your website looks pro too :thumbsup:


----------



## tuanmynsr

Wow, I like it. Nice setup. I like the Cinelli seatpost for this frame.



chaos2304 said:


> frame, handlebar, bottlecages and rims:cyclingyong
> hubs:extralight
> brakes: ciamillo
> seatpost: cinelli
> group:campa super record
> crank:rotor 3d+
> powermeterower2max
> chainrings:stronglight ct2


----------



## asherstash1

all thats extra on it now is black 1 litre water bottles, perforated bar tape, gold cable ends, proper seatpost clamp (gold naturally) and lots of miles. 

any chance of a v.6 on main thread, it makes my comp cry as big as it is...

oh.
to the haters going on about the "fake" bikes, go shout at your wives or summat, we dont care. 
do you shout at all the fake riders on "real" bikes you see, i overtake plenty of them...



in an effort to keep this a pics thread... 
chain IS gold knc x10sl, i THINK i drew the line in the correct place on gold stuff, the net has plenty more...

they are shimano r535 and they are straight as die tbh but im just waiting for them to explode and kill me  plus they dont make the spokes any more


----------



## svard75

asherstash1 said:


> all thats extra on it now is black 1 litre water bottles, perforated bar tape, gold cable ends, proper seatpost clamp (gold naturally) and lots of miles.
> 
> any chance of a v.6 on main thread, it makes my comp cry as big as it is...
> 
> oh.
> to the haters going on about the "fake" bikes, go shout at your wives or summat, we dont care.
> do you shout at all the fake riders on "real" bikes you see, i overtake plenty of them...


Interesting use of Gold. How about a Gold cassette?


----------



## Eyon

or a gold kcnc chain?


----------



## Vee

asherstash1 said:


> all thats extra on it now is black 1 litre water bottles, perforated bar tape, gold cable ends, proper seatpost clamp (gold naturally) and lots of miles.
> 
> any chance of a v.6 on main thread, it makes my comp cry as big as it is...
> 
> oh.
> to the haters going on about the "fake" bikes, go shout at your wives or summat, we dont care.
> do you shout at all the fake riders on "real" bikes you see, i overtake plenty of them...


And hopefully cutting that steerer down a couple of inches!


----------



## joris123

and what do you think about gold handle bar tape?


----------



## svard75

Gold is great to accent your bike but tape would be a bit much. You would have to balance that with a gold saddle imo.


----------



## turbogrover

I think gold tape and matching saddle would look great on that bike!

...and some gold stem bolts, and chainring bolts, and water bottle bolts, and,....


----------



## svard75

asherstash1 said:


> all thats extra on it now is black 1 litre water bottles, perforated bar tape, gold cable ends, proper seatpost clamp (gold naturally) and lots of miles.
> 
> any chance of a v.6 on main thread, it makes my comp cry as big as it is...
> 
> oh.
> to the haters going on about the "fake" bikes, go shout at your wives or summat, we dont care.
> do you shout at all the fake riders on "real" bikes you see, i overtake plenty of them...


btw those wheels are super interesting. Are they Shimano? What year/model? Have you had to true them often?


----------



## joris123

but that is all for the bike, the driver has to match too. what do you think of a thick golden neckless and golden accents i the clothes.


----------



## Rugergundog

Anyone build up a carbon china cyclocross bike?


----------



## azhu

Will post up better pic. =]


----------



## PeteMadog

Here's mine

R838 frame from carbonzone
105 groupset with Sram BB30 chainset
Aksium wheels


----------



## svard75

PeteMadog said:


> Here's mine
> 
> R838 frame from carbonzone
> 105 groupset with Sram BB30 chainset
> Aksium wheels


I like it!


----------



## azhu




----------



## paterberg

*Cyclocross frame*



Rugergundog said:


> Anyone build up a carbon china cyclocross bike?


Just taken delivery of a FM058 cyclocross frameset from carbonzone. I ordered it unpainted because I'm going to put some decals on it and then have it matte lacquered by a local pro sprayer. I'll post some pics when I get it put together. Frame weighs 1185g in size 54cm non-isp and the fork 458g uncut, so even after spraying the weight should be fairly respectable. All cables are routed internally which will, hopefully, be less hassle. Frame comes with one set of bottle bosses on the down tube, has a tapered head tube and an English BB. More to follow.


----------



## vladvm

here.


----------



## gb155

Fm015- radioshack


----------



## deviousalex

These Chinarellos look immaculate. Are they from greatkeen? I'm starting to wonder if he's a Pinarello manufacturer and just making more frames on spare cycles.


----------



## charmette1261

my new fake pinarello, and i can compare with the real this week  , do you think they are risk to fork broken ? when i watch some pictures on the web, i am afraid


----------



## PeteMadog

charmette1261 said:


> my new fake pinarello, and i can compare with the real this week  , do you think they are risk to fork broken ? when i watch some pictures on the web, i am afraid


I think the broken fork thing is just a cr4p scare story, don't worry about it, thousands of people are riding these frames.

Do you own both a real Dogma and the new fake? Would be really interesting to hear a ride report for comparison. See if the real thing is worth 6 times the money.


----------



## charmette1261

yes I have the two available to me, that of a friend has the same ratings, we will compare


----------



## plh1964

Another Pina. GreatKeenBike. Miracle wheels. All Campy Record 11 groupset except crank which is FSA SLK. Jagwires.


----------



## charmette1261

how many kilometers you have ride with this bike ?


----------



## pinarello_man

Chinarello with lightweights . Nice build love it and look so similar to the real Dogma :thumbsup:


----------



## charmette1261

yes !


----------



## salsa smurf

wow beautiful bikes!!!


----------



## mfuchs

*My fake pinarello*

Bought from Kode bike


----------



## Vee

mfuchs said:


> Bought from Kode bike


Is that set up and fit for you, or just thrown together? The saddle is super low and the bars are set for a far reach and seem to be fairly upright. Seems like you would need short legs, a long upper torso and long arms for that to fit you properly. 

The bike looks good though!


----------



## mfuchs

Vee said:


> Is that set up and fit for you, or just thrown together? The saddle is super low and the bars are set for a far reach and seem to be fairly upright. Seems like you would need short legs, a long upper torso and long arms for that to fit you properly.
> 
> The bike looks good though!


That's exactly the way I am. Bike fits me perfectly


----------



## Vee

mfuchs said:


> That's exactly the way I am. Bike fits me perfectly


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## ryantaylor

*Hey plh1964.....*

Hey plh1964....
Nice ride, what do you think of your Miracle wheels? They look great from afar. Thanks! -Ryan


----------



## kerryscoob

charmette1261 said:


> my new fake pinarello, and i can compare with the real this week  , do you think they are risk to fork broken ? when i watch some pictures on the web, i am afraid


Beautiful bike, who did you purchase the frame from.

Looking at splashing out, have a real Pinarello in the house, but seriously thinking of doing a Winter project, and swopping over the gear from a Felt AR2 to the new frame.

Cycling Yong, Great Keen bikes and Carbon X are on the short list. Will probably go with one of the Dogma colour schemes, I like your machine Charmette.


----------



## plh1964

I


ryantaylor said:


> Hey plh1964....
> Nice ride, what do you think of your Miracle wheels? They look great from afar. Thanks! -Ryan


I like them a lot. Light. No brake squeel. Quality finish.


----------



## asherstash1

kerryscoob said:


> Beautiful bike, who did you purchase the frame from.
> 
> Looking at splashing out, have a real Pinarello in the house, but seriously thinking of doing a Winter project, and swopping over the gear from a Felt AR2 to the new frame.
> 
> Cycling Yong, Great Keen bikes and Carbon X are on the short list. Will probably go with one of the Dogma colour schemes, I like your machine Charmette.


look at kode bikes as well, my coms with them have been much faster and more helpful than wheni used greatkeen. my frame is in uk customs even earlier than they promised!


----------



## ecub

I believe Trek's TCT Carbon is from China, so does this count???

*2011 Trek Madone 4.7 SSL*
*Wheels:* Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 ACC (Clincher) 
*Tires:* Bontrager Race X Lite All Weather Plus (tubed setup)
*Pedals:* none
*Weight:* 18.03 lbs (using Park Tool DS-1 Digital Scale)


----------



## turbogrover

ecub said:


> I believe Trek's TCT Carbon is from China, so does this count???


Sure it counts. As long as you purchased it from a Chinese manufacturer, and added the Trek logos yourself.


----------



## ecub

Ooops, then never mind.


----------



## vladvm

ecub said:


> I believe Trek's TCT Carbon is from China, so does this count???
> 
> *2011 Trek Madone 4.7 SSL*
> *Wheels:* Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 ACC (Clincher)
> *Tires:* Bontrager Race X Lite All Weather Plus (tubed setup)
> *Pedals:* none
> *Weight:* 18.03 lbs (using Park Tool DS-1 Digital Scale)


Holy LOGO!


----------



## BirdLikeClimber

My chinese "Colnago" build


----------



## asherstash1

looks mint that! screw the haters


----------



## mrbubbles

BirdLikeClimber said:


> My chinese "Colnago" build


Your's got the fd braze, the only thing missing so it's indistinguishable from the real one is semi-integrated headsets.

Also, a big lol at those giving neg reps at new members here.


----------



## Vee

mrbubbles said:


> Your's got the fd braze, the only thing missing so it's indistinguishable from the real one is semi-integrated headsets.
> 
> Also, a big lol at those giving neg reps at new members here.


Is it all from rodamami?


----------



## FTR

Positive rep given to offset the haters.
How do you see who is giving the rep?


----------



## FTR

And no.
Rob would have given bad rep AND reported the post to mods.
That is how I ended up with a time out recently.


----------



## Vee

FTR said:


> Positive rep given to offset the haters.
> How do you see who is giving the rep?


Click My Account on the top left of the forum and it will be on that page.


----------



## FTR

Vee said:


> Click My Account on the top left of the forum and it will be on that page.


Sorry Vee, I did not explain that properly.
I meant on someone elses account?


----------



## Vee

FTR said:


> Sorry Vee, I did not explain that properly.
> I meant on someone elses account?


I don't think you can other than asking them.


----------



## tommaso_racer

all of these are wicked sick bikes


----------



## V3L0X

Can a few people post up a length of time they've owned their Chinese frames with approx. miles they have on the frames and any sign of wear. I'm really liking what I'm seeing, my only concern is lack of warranty. I mean Trek and Specialized carbons are lifetime warranty.

Am I missing something on these frames as far as warranty, because it appears there is none? 

Should I be concerned about particular sellers? 

Are their specific sellers that people have made multiple purchases from sellers that are known to be more reputable?


----------



## Purt

Just because a company has a lifetime warranty doesn't mean they will honour a broken frame or how simple it will be (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge.../ever-seen-carbon-frame-fail-like-253975.html). Hell with the money spent on a new frame covered by warranty this guy could have bought another chinense frame...

I can't actually remember any frames breaking in the 5 chinese threads (apart from the cyclingyong forks I think it was). That can only be a good thing.

Just stick to the regular well known selllers eg. Deng Fu and Hong Fu.

Check out the massive threads on this. Read through all 5 and you will be a pro.


----------



## speedlucky

*my garage*

my freshly completed replica
and the replica ive had for 2 years.

They both had little finishing problems, but with a little bit of patience easily dealt with, they are quality items. 

I can recommend a local Australian store for mechanical running gear if your after local warranty support (not affliated to me).

Purchased through cycling yong (pina) and carbonzone (kuota) i found that that cyclingyong forgot bits, but they sent them quick enough 6 days initial delivery and a further 4 days for missing parts.

View attachment 240675

View attachment 240676


----------



## JAQ001

BirdLikeClimber said:


> My chinese "Colnago" build


The only other differance is that the origional has internal cables.


----------



## mrbubbles

JAQ001 said:


> The only other differance is that the origional has internal cables.


The EPS does not have internal cables.


----------



## persondude27

*Black Betty*










edit: newer photo. cut some steerer tube, fixed the handlebar angle, and cut some cables. Took it out for about 60 miles at 22-23 mph and it felt fast. Did a bit of bumping in the group I was in, and was fine. That's a first!

This is my Chinese FM015, sz 55. Probably should've bought the 56 cm FM028, but I have loved this bike.

I have about 3,000 miles (that's 4800 km for ya'll metrics) on this bike, including about 10 races and 6 podiums. It is certainly not the bike that's limiting it - that's the engine's fault.

I am extremely happy with this bike. I might swap out the bars for 3T ergo bars (just because I like the feel better) and maybe buy a setback seatpost (just because).

Build list:
Frame: e-hong-fu FM015 55 cm, matte black (should've gone matte UD) ($415 + $40 paint)
fork: same
handlebars: e-hong-fu ergo bars ($60! worth every penny!)
stem: no name ($20!)
seatpost: e-hongfu ($35)
bottle cages: e-hongfu - $20 total
collar, headset: Hongfu ($3 and $15, I think)

Brifters: SRAM Force
FD: Rival
RD: Force
Brakes: Force
Crankset: Rival
Chain: KCMC something (impressed)
Cassette: Shimano 12-27 105 (I did nearly 75,000 feet of climbing last month).
Wheels: Neuvation R28X Aero (debadged - I felt bad about this, but it had to happen).
Pedals: Look Keo Classics.
Saddle: Fizik Arione

I wish I had a scale. This bike is light - like, low 16s (7.5kg) If I'd spent another hundred dollars or so, I probably could've gotten it below 15 (my stem and seatpost are about 175g extra, wheels could've been 200g lighter, and I have a DA 7800 11-21 cassette for race day).


----------



## Dave Hickey

Very nice build.......bike looks great


----------



## BacDoc

persondude27 said:


> This is my Chinese FM015, sz 55. Probably should've bought the 56 cm FM028, but I have loved this bike.
> 
> I have about 3,000 miles (that's 4800 km for ya'll metrics) on this bike, including about 10 races and 6 podiums. It is certainly not the bike that's limiting it - that's the engine's fault.
> 
> I am extremely happy with this bike. I might swap out the bars for 3T ergo bars (just because I like the feel better) and maybe buy a setback seatpost (just because).
> 
> Build list:
> Frame: e-hong-fu FM015 55 cm, matte black (should've gone matte UD) ($415 + $40 paint)
> fork: same
> handlebars: e-hong-fu ergo bars ($60! worth every penny!)
> stem: no name ($20!)
> seatpost: e-hongfu ($35)
> bottle cages: e-hongfu - $20 total
> collar, headset: Hongfu ($3 and $15, I think)
> 
> Brifters: SRAM Force
> FD: Rival
> RD: Force
> Brakes: Force
> Crankset: Rival
> Chain: KCMC something (impressed)
> Cassette: Shimano 12-27 105 (I did nearly 75,000 feet of climbing last month).
> Wheels: Neuvation R28X Aero (debadged - I felt bad about this, but it had to happen).
> Pedals: Look Keo Classics.
> Saddle: Fizik Arione
> 
> I wish I had a scale. This bike is light - like, low 16s (7.5kg) If I'd spent another hundred dollars or so, I probably could've gotten it below 15 (my stem and seatpost are about 175g extra, wheels could've been 200g lighter, and I have a DA 7800 11-21 cassette for race day).


Tight work there - very sharp, clean look:thumbsup:


----------



## mpcbike

BirdLikeClimber said:


> My chinese "Colnago" build


Where did you get this from?!?! Coolest "fake" frame I've seen yet.


----------



## mayhem

*Hong Fu FM039*

So, I'm new to this but have been watching a lot of the carbon bike threads and decided to take the plunge myself. I ordered an FM-039 directly from Hong Fu and I thought I would use my first post to show the results.

My experience was excellent given the distance, I could not have hoped for a better service. Jenny answers email very quickly and was always honest about delivery (it took 4 months).

Built with Shimano Ultegra SL throughout, RODI wheels, Fizik saddle and tape, Jagwire cabling, LOOK KEO pedals and Schwalbe tyres. Handlebars are integrated carbon from e_baygoods. Red/White/Black vinyl was done myself and the total weight is 7.6kg, so respectable but not exceptional. 

I'm impressed with the ride.......


----------



## BacDoc

Mayhem

Very nice build - did Hong Fu do the decals? If not what is the source?


----------



## mayhem

No, the frame was supplied (and still is) bare carbon. The decals are a mixture of vinyl wrapping and some Cinelli vinyl decals bought off ebay. For my part, I simply bought sheets of black, red and white and used a sharp knife to cut the shapes to achieve the desired result.

The picture isn't great, it makes the frame look black but it is actually a 3K carbon finish.


----------



## rgg01

Mayhem, I like that a lot, how are you finding the integrated carbon handlebars? I keep looking at them and I'm not sure whether to buy or not.


----------



## BacDoc

Mayhem

Did you use PayPal and was the address [email protected]? I'm dealing with"Jane" and there has been some doubt about Jane vs Jenny. Could you confirm ?


----------



## mayhem

rgg01, the integrated carbon bar is a real find I think. I can't detect any noticeable flex, but I don't live in a mountainous area so don't do a lot of climbing (I guess this is when you load the bar most). Maybe over-engineered and a bit heavy ? I ordered 420mm with 100mm reach, but they do feel a bit wide, I probably should have ordered 400 but I can live with them. The shifter position is a bit 'racy', so ignored that and placed them where comfortable.

BacDoc, with respect to contacts at Hong Fu...definitely Jenny. Her paypal is not what you quote, but that doesn't mean she is the only contact at the factory. I got Jenny's details off this forum and found a factory tour by two Americans posted on another forum (with pictures of Jenny). This is ultimately what convinced me that this is a genuine business. They only make their own design frames, which is an aspect that I like.

jenny8088(AT)126.com is her direct email


----------



## BacDoc

Update on "Jane" from Hong Fu

Hi,Kevin
thanks for your email!
yes, Jane is work in hongfu.
her work email address is : [email protected]
her paypal is : [email protected]
thanks!

best regards!
Jenny

Looks like Jane is legit! And I will be ordering the FM039.
From those of you that have built this frame any tips on parts with order?
I am getting seat post, head set, derailleur hangar, bar and stem. Got Ultegra 6700 10 sp group, does frame come with bottom bracket?
Does head set come with spacers?

Thanks!


----------



## rgg01

Mayhem, is it from hongfu as well? I looked on their site and didn't see it.


----------



## mayhem

rgg01, no the bars came from e_baygoods on ebay, two week delivery to UK for around £70 GBP including shpping

BacDoc, my FM039 came with seatpost, etc as you describe, as standard, but you will need your own bottom bracket. I think you have the important things covered. The integrated seatpost version FM039-ISP looks great, I was very tempted, but would have had to wait longer. It would have been lighter I think...

my only general tips are : 
1. Ask Jenny/Jane for the frame drawing for the size you are considering and compare it to your current bikes with a tape measure. They are small relative to the usual European/US sizes. I orderd 2cm larger than I would have here and it is a perfect fit.

2. Give it a good polish, if only to give it a thorough inspection. The weave will not be perfect, they are obviously designed to be painted, so consider vinyl or decals to cover blemishes.

3. Don't expect perfection.

4. Be patient. Ordering one frame is not going to put you at the top of the priority list !, but I did find Hong Fu very helpful in every respect. I will buy again from them...perhaps a TT bike next...


----------



## ososinsk

persondude27- Is that the 12k matte finish? I like it.


----------



## d1zzl3

Any ideas as to how much the import fees are? Thanks.


----------



## mayhem

ososinsk, No it is a 3K finish, I prefer the look.

d1zzzl3, not sure about import duties, I didn't get asked. In the past, I have been asked for 20% of the value (i.e. UK VAT) plus an admin charge for £20 GBP from the post office for collecting the tax. Hong Fu were sensible enough to put the commercial value at $100 US on the shipping forms, so the worst would have been around £35 GBP including charges, if asked. So, not a deal breaker in my opinion.


----------



## ososinsk

I was asking about a different bike, the "Black Betty" one that persondude27 posted.


----------



## hdn0380

mayhem said:


> So, I'm new to this but have been watching a lot of the carbon bike threads and decided to take the plunge myself. I ordered an FM-039 directly from Hong Fu and I thought I would use my first post to show the results.
> 
> My experience was excellent given the distance, I could not have hoped for a better service. Jenny answers email very quickly and was always honest about delivery (it took 4 months).
> 
> Built with Shimano Ultegra SL throughout, RODI wheels, Fizik saddle and tape, Jagwire cabling, LOOK KEO pedals and Schwalbe tyres. Handlebars are integrated carbon from e_baygoods. Red/White/Black vinyl was done myself and the total weight is 7.6kg, so respectable but not exceptional.
> 
> I'm impressed with the ride.......


How much distance from the rear wheel to the seat tube? I know this was a problem with the 1st gen of FM039. I heard they were going to increase the distance to 1cm from tire to tube. Nice looking ride BTW.


----------



## persondude27

ososinsk said:


> persondude27- Is that the 12k matte finish? I like it.


Thanks - this is actually the 3K weave. (I think that this roughly translates to "three thousand weaves per inch," or "12 thousand weaves per inch", meaning that bigger numbers mean smaller weaves). It is the matte finish - I like that a whole lot. A UD matte would've looked incredible.

As for the import duty: in the US, I didn't get charged. I read a Canadian saying he got charged on one but not on the other.


----------



## persondude27

Mayhem: Beautiful bike. I love that it's unique without being obnoxious. Also, after doing quite a bit of research on these bars last night, I think your shifters are actually in the right place.

I also have a 42cm bar, which really feels wide to me. It even has 420mm printed on the front, but it fits like a 43 or 44. The bar itself is actually quite nice - definitely not the same lightness as some of those couple-hundred-dollar bars, but 1) those extra 20-30g are NOT going to win me races, and 2) I do like how stiff these bars are. Unlike mayhem, I do live in a very mountainous area, and spend quite a bit of time out of the saddle. They're great.


----------



## [email protected]@P-Cycler

Crawf said:


> My FM028...
> 
> 
> And the good ladies FM015...



nice , what kind of wheels on the ladys bike ?


----------



## musicmaster

Here's my plan. Getting the decals from the same place as Karlo.

Karlo -- how hard was it to install? I'm wondering if its going to be a Pita to install the blue stripes. The red on the frame is the water bottle cages


----------



## mayhem

hdn0380 : The clearance is about 1cm with a 25C tyre fitted, perhaps a bit under. There would be no issue with fitting 28C, but my picture is actually with 23C.

My shipment was delayed by 10 days and Jenny explained this issue with the first set of moulds. The moulds are now re-worked and I think that this is one of the first batch off the revised tooling.

I took this picture with a different wheel and a 25C tyre...


----------



## hdn0380

That clearance does looks a lot better than the 1st gen. I can't wait to start my winter build. Did you get the option for the top weave, 3K, 12K, UD?


----------



## mayhem

hdn0380 : I went with 3K, for the look, but that is just a personal preference.


----------



## BlueWheels

I am all about getting a good bike at a good price, but something about the knock off bikes really bothers me. They are beautiful replicas, but I feel like if you want premium manufacturer looks, you should get a bike made by a premium manufacturer instead of a replica bike.


----------



## Bkelly

*here's mine.*

Still happy after 2 years and many miles


----------



## Vee

BlueWheels said:


> I am all about getting a good bike at a good price, but something about the knock off bikes really bothers me. They are beautiful replicas, but I feel like *if you want premium manufacturer looks, you should get a bike made by a premium manufacturer instead of a replica bike*.


I am not in full agreement here. However, I do share your sentiments about something not being right about the full replica bikes. I believe that there is a way to accomplish "premium manufacturer looks" without straight ripping off every aspect of a design (including the branding). I think you can, with a little effort, come up with a pain scheme and even your own brand that really makes the bike look nice and professional without having to pretend the bike is something it is not. 

In short, I don't think that people should be putting Trek, Pinarello, Colnago, or any other brand name on these bikes. I think it could be changed up and still look just as nice. For instance:


----------



## Eyon

huge respect for putting Chinarello on the frame! Not sure I like the look of SS (SS need to be steel bikes IMO or thin tubed, with H. TT), but cool all the same


----------



## Vee

Eyon said:


> huge respect for putting Chinarello on the frame! Not sure I like the look of SS (SS need to be steel bikes IMO or thin tubed, with H. TT), but cool all the same


It's not my bike, just a bike from the Chinese carbon threads. And that says BS not SS


----------



## Eyon

SS = Single Speed.

I knew it wasn't yours, just looks cool all the same, thanks for posting


----------



## f3rg




----------



## dorset darren

hi guys, can someone suggest a frame from a chinese manufacturer that will offer the least aggressive riding position?

also has anyone tried their carbon wheelsets?


----------



## aclinjury

What is the cost of one of these chinese bikes if your goal is to build a 16-17 lb bike?

Also, can a regular avid cyclist feel the difference as measured in speed and/or time between these knockoffs and the real thing? I'm a newbie so if my questions are obvious then forgive me.


----------



## f3rg

aclinjury said:


> What is the cost of one of these chinese bikes if your goal is to build a 16-17 lb bike?
> 
> Also, can a regular avid cyclist feel the difference as measured in speed and/or time between these knockoffs and the real thing? I'm a newbie so if my questions are obvious then forgive me.


$1,500 for a 15.5lb bike in my case. These questions would better be answered in the main Chinese carbon thread, this one is for photos.


----------



## spookyload

FTR said:


> Positive rep given to offset the haters.
> How do you see who is giving the rep?


I did it too. Lame to neg rep because someone puts a sticker on a bike.


----------



## kabex

^^ that bike above is gorgeous, what finish is that?


----------



## Crawf

f3rg said:


>


Nice build, whats the spec of that wheelset?


----------



## Crawf

[email protected]@P-Cycler said:


> nice , what kind of wheels on the ladys bike ?


38mm UD hongfu's


----------



## mayhem

As a 'newbie' here, can someone explain 'rep' to me and why mine has gone red ... I presume this is a negative reflection on my posts, referring to "a little shameless behaviour in the past"

I have posted a picture of a bike I built off a frame from Hong Fu, and answered a few questions about my experience/bike in a helpful manner. Is that not what this thread is about ?

I have now edited my posts to remove all photos and will close my account shortly. Seriously, who wants to contribute to a forum that treats new members like this ?


----------



## f3rg

Crawf said:


> Nice build, whats the spec of that wheelset?


Thanks.

Stan's 340 rims
BikeHubStore 24/28 hubs
DT Swiss Revolution front spokes
DT Swiss Revolution NDS rear, Competition DS rear
Rev spokes use alloy nipples, Comp spokes use brass

545g front
742g rear
1287g for both, w/o rim strip

Cost about $430, built them myself.


----------



## svard75

mayhem said:


> As a 'newbie' here, can someone explain 'rep' to me and why mine has gone red ... I presume this is a negative reflection on my posts, referring to "a little shameless behaviour in the past"
> 
> I have posted a picture of a bike I built off a frame from Hong Fu, and answered a few questions about my experience/bike in a helpful manner. Is that not what this thread is about ?
> 
> I have now edited my posts to remove all photos and will close my account shortly. Seriously, who wants to contribute to a forum that treats new members like this ?


The way I see it there are two types of forum members. The first type are you and I and all the others in these Chinese threads who just want to find out what's going on and keep an open mind. The second are the ones that act like children and give -rep. There are several lurkers in here that go around doing this on random and it's not something you wrote it's because they're pissed you bought a Chinese frame. Just ignore that rep s**t it's worthless anyway.

welcome btw.


----------



## FTR

svard75 said:


> The way I see it there are two types of forum members. The first type are you and I and all the others in these Chinese threads who just want to find out what's going on and keep an open mind. The second are the ones that act like children and give -rep. There are several lurkers in here that go around doing this on random and it's not something you wrote it's because they're pissed you bought a Chinese frame. Just ignore that rep s**t it's worthless anyway.
> 
> welcome btw.


The rep system could be good if used properly and if members could see how that rep was gained. But it cannot so is worthless IMO.
Also it is open to abuse from idiots with their own agendas.
Same goes for report a post.


----------



## BacDoc

Mayhem

Thanks for contributing and your build info - Just gave you rep!(also FTR and Svard)


----------



## Vee

mayhem said:


> As a 'newbie' here, can someone explain 'rep' to me and why mine has gone red ... I presume this is a negative reflection on my posts, referring to "a little shameless behaviour in the past"
> 
> I have posted a picture of a bike I built off a frame from Hong Fu, and answered a few questions about my experience/bike in a helpful manner. Is that not what this thread is about ?
> 
> I have now edited my posts to remove all photos and will close my account shortly. Seriously, who wants to contribute to a forum that treats new members like this ?


Go put your pictures back up. 

We've got you back in the green (I repped you, too). :thumbsup:


----------



## Erik in sac

Finished my pedal force cg2 I got from that recent group buy. very happy with the frame and fork. threw a bunch of new and used parts at it and it rides great. I did a Lamborghini theme for fun, turned out decent with a bunch of custom decals I had made. So much better than my trek aluminum frame did. New sram red cassette and 42g skewers in the mail will put me at 15.7lbs with pedals and cages and computer. not too shabby for a 58cm bike.


pics: My Album : bike_pics : new_carbon_road


----------



## Camilo

That is a very nice looking bike.

Isn't there a line of bikes being marketed as Lamborghini nowadays? Regardless, very nice.


----------



## jimmieharrell

Sweet ride! I just received my CG2 frameset on 9/13. This is my first carbon bike. I plan on transferring all my old 6500 ultegra group from my 1999 Bianchi Alloro until I could afford to upgrade one day. Also will add Elite carbon bottle cages and Vuelta Corsa Superlite wheelset that I purchased last year. Does anyone know the weight of old ultegra 6500 group. I can't info anywhere on the web. Again sweet ride.


----------



## aclinjury

what's the cost?



Erik in sac said:


> Finished my pedal force cg2 I got from that recent group buy. very happy with the frame and fork. threw a bunch of new and used parts at it and it rides great. I did a Lamborghini theme for fun, turned out decent with a bunch of custom decals I had made. So much better than my trek aluminum frame did. New sram red cassette and 42g skewers in the mail will put me at 15.7lbs with pedals and cages and computer. not too shabby for a 58cm bike.


----------



## jimmieharrell

Sorry, I Just realized I posted on the wrong tread.


----------



## Erik in sac

Camilo said:


> That is a very nice looking bike.
> 
> Isn't there a line of bikes being marketed as Lamborghini nowadays? Regardless, very nice.


Thanks! I think that there used to be but I didnt see anything new out there. I also think they were done like the specialized mclaren or the colnago ferrari, but way cheaper lol.



aclinjury said:


> what's the cost?


I am into it for about $2k total. ended up getting mostly new parts, man they add up fast. only reused the chain, shifters, cages, seat and pedals.


----------



## persondude27

Man, not putting Campy on a bike labeled Lamborghini? FOR SHAME!

No, totally kidding. That's a great looking bike and your attention to detail (ie, skewers) looks like it's really paid off. Go ride it!

Someone asked earlier what the cost of getting a 16-17 lb bike is. Basically, it looks like total cost to build one of these from the ground up is about $1200, using 105/Rival level, or $1600 using Ultegra/Force, if you're ok using second-hand parts. I got a complete Force grouppo on eBay for $425, but also had a backup on Craigslist locally. Wheels like Neuvations (which go on sale frequently) will keep the weight and cost down but the quality high, and most of the carbon stuff can be bought directly from the Chinese supplier. I bought a seatpost (VERY high quality), bars (pretty high quality), stem (pretty low quality, but it was $10-$15), bottle cages (OK quality - 1 of mine only took "a lot" of abuse before it broke), and seatpost collar ($3) with my bike.

That said, it would be possible to shave another 1-2 pounds off my bike pretty readily. A nicer stem ($40, -60g), seatpost ($60, -60g), wheelset (200g, $200+), and crank ($150, -80g) would lose me about a pound for a few hundred extra. Of course, I had a budget when I built so I chose a lot of lower cost parts (Rival crank instead of Force, etc) to save some money.


----------



## BernyMac

BirdLikeClimber said:


> My chinese "Colnago" build


Where did you get this frame? I really like it.


----------



## BirdLikeClimber

Its from cyclingyong


----------



## mppaine

*FM-028 Deng fu*

Ebay acquired 58cm matte black frame, with ebay ultegra 6500, craigslist 50cm stradalli wheels(would love to take the decals off, but apprehensive about messing with the carbon). Performance stem, handlebar. Cables, carbon brake pads, bar tape, and bottle cages are on the way. Gonna use my old speedplays. Lifewater and active water are non-profits that i'm going to be raising money for in certain races throughout the season. Decals from our Brazilian friend. Should be under a lil' under $1500.


----------



## Vee

Those decals look great.


----------



## GA1911

F3rg,

Would you provide some info about your build; frame supplier, stem supplier specifically. That's a great looking bike.

Thanks...


----------



## Vee

mppaine said:


> Ebay acquired 58cm matte black frame, with ebay ultegra 6500, craigslist 50cm stradalli wheels(would love to take the decals off, but apprehensive about messing with the carbon). Performance stem, handlebar. Cables, carbon brake pads, bar tape, and bottle cages are on the way. Gonna use my old speedplays. Lifewater and active water are non-profits that i'm going to be raising money for in certain races throughout the season. Decals from our Brazilian friend. Should be under a lil' under $1500.


Any chance you can you get us some close ups of those decals? In your opinion, how durable are they? Do they have a glossy texture compared to your matte frame? Do they look like stickers, or more like part of the bike up close?


----------



## persondude27

mppaine said:


> Ebay acquired 58cm matte black frame, with ebay ultegra 6500, craigslist 50cm stradalli wheels(would love to take the decals off, but apprehensive about messing with the carbon). Performance stem, handlebar. Cables, carbon brake pads, bar tape, and bottle cages are on the way. Gonna use my old speedplays. Lifewater and active water are non-profits that i'm going to be raising money for in certain races throughout the season. Decals from our Brazilian friend. Should be under a lil' under $1500.


Great looking bike. Excellent build cost. What about those wheels? Do you mind if I ask how much they cost you? What are the decals like on the wheels - is it possible to blow-dryer them off, or are they sealed under the clearcoat?


----------



## Rainerhq

This is my almost ready FM028. I need to shorten the gear housing, extend the rear brake housing and wrap the handlebar. Took a 6km ride today to work and it feels very smooth. Better pictures and spec will come soon.


----------



## GatorInBama

I saw these some of these frames on eBay. How is it that these frames are being sold/auction for only $300-$400 dollars? Are they mass produced to keep the price down? Are they inferior to the name brand product? I don't get it.

And as you can tell from my post count, I'm new to the forum and to cycling. Any help and advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vee

GatorInBama said:


> I saw these some of these frames on eBay. How is it that these frames are being sold/auction for only $300-$400 dollars? Are they mass produced to keep the price down? Are they inferior to the name brand product? I don't get it.
> 
> And as you can tell from my post count, I'm new to the forum and to cycling. Any help and advise is greatly appreciated.


My advice is to spend some time reading these threads about chinese carbon frames. There are five of them. Read every page and then come back and ask questions.

Start here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/carbon-ebay-frames-2010-use-thread-198213.html


----------



## GatorInBama

Thanks Vee.


----------



## j4son




----------



## GatorInBama

Sweet build, love the matte finish.


----------



## baptizare

Rainerhq, awesome "stealth look" :thumbsup: are those wheel Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR and you took the decals


----------



## JaeP

Nice bike. Nice location too (Imperial Beach, CA., right?)


----------



## deviousalex

j4son said:


>


It looks like there is a lot more space between the seat tube and the rear wheel versus what you would get in a brand name bike.


----------



## FTR

deviousalex said:


> It looks like there is a lot more space between the seat tube and the rear wheel versus what you would get in a brand name bike.


Wheel is not slid all the way forward in the horizontal dropout.


----------



## j4son

yep, i took the pic during a rear wheel flat.

and yup, it was going into Imperial Beach from Coroado via silver strand trail...damn those steel plates they put out over the bike trail!


----------



## asherstash1

bosh.


----------



## Dankbeme

500 miles in. Smooth, fast and sweet.


----------



## FTR

Resisting urge not to type words that may hurt someone's feelings.


----------



## mppaine

I got the Stradalli wheels for $400 on ebay. The guy rode like 20mi on them, basically brand new. Selling all his road stuff to buy track bike. The decals are clear coated on. I don't know of any tricks, but open to experienced suggestions.


----------



## svard75

Dankbeme said:


> 500 miles in. Smooth, fast and sweet.


Looks good man. Do you really need that many spacers under the stem? It would look better lower but at the same time it's not safe that high up. I'm scared for ya man!


----------



## Rainerhq

baptizare said:


> Rainerhq, awesome "stealth look" :thumbsup: are those wheel Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR and you took the decals


Yes I removed the decals, but those are Carbone SL´s.


----------



## tmh11us

Hello paterberg, I'm also interested in ordering the fm058 frame. How much did you pay for yours ? Have been happy with the frame (build quality, ride characteristics) ?


----------



## Dankbeme

svard75 said:


> Looks good man. Do you really need that many spacers under the stem? It would look better lower but at the same time it's not safe that high up. I'm scared for ya man!


LOL I knew I would hear from the spacer nazis. I'm going to resale that fork as Flyxii sent the wrong one. I don't want to cut it down any further than I already have. Still I plan on having 30mm to 40mm of spacers under the stem and 5mm on top of the stem when the new fork gets here this week... (gasp) and yes it will be as safe as it has been the last 12 years I spent on my carbon Look KG286. Also going with a shorter stem as the frame TT measurements were off by 12mm. Oh yeah, new trying a different seat post too. This one is crap.


----------



## svard75

Dankbeme said:


> LOL I knew I would hear from the spacer nazis. I'm going to resale that fork as Flyxii sent the wrong one. I don't want to cut it down any further than I already have. Still I plan on having 30mm to 40mm of spacers under the stem and 5mm on top of the stem when the new fork gets here this week... (gasp) and yes it will be as safe as it has been the last 12 years I spent on my carbon Look KG286. Also going with a shorter stem as the frame TT measurements were off by 12mm. Oh yeah, new trying a different seat post too. This one is crap.


ROFLMAO! Sorry man I had to say something. I've been reading around on several manufacturer fork installation manuals and they all seem to indicate (If they indicate at all) that the limit should be 40mm. So you're fine


----------



## asherstash1

FTR said:


> Resisting urge not to type words that may hurt someone's feelings.


go for it, we chinese carbon types can take anything!


----------



## eygmar

FM039 , 50mm carbon clinchers , SRAM force


----------



## svard75

eygmar said:


> FM039 , 50mm carbon clinchers , SRAM force


Wow looks awesome! Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## kuotabike

thats a beast im having a one best looking shape frame ive seen


----------



## Local Hero

Hey Dankbeme,

*I know it's cross chained but the rear der shouldn't double over like that. 

Your chain is too long.*


----------



## Dankbeme

Local Hero said:


> Hey Dankbeme,
> 
> *I know it's cross chained but the rear der shouldn't double over like that.
> 
> Your chain is too long.*


WOW! Good eye! A new chain is already in the mail. Just borrowing this one from an old build.


----------



## Vee

Dankbeme said:


> WOW! Good eye! A new chain is already in the mail. Just borrowing this one from an old build.


It is a good idea to use a new chain with new components, but please make sure you shorten your new chain to proper length when you receive it. Chains come longer than necessary out of the box.


----------



## xflyboy7r7

eygmar said:


> FM039 , 50mm carbon clinchers , SRAM force


Sweet ride


----------



## eygmar

Thanks all for the compliments. Still thinking over it of adding some colours using some vinyl, love the look of a mclaren Venge...

The ride is really what i expected, frame is super stff and steering responds perfectly.
Bike just wants to go fast


----------



## Vee

eygmar said:


> Thanks all for the compliments. Still thinking over it of adding some colours using some vinyl, love the look of a mclaren Venge...
> 
> The ride is really what i expected, frame is super stff and steering responds perfectly.
> Bike just wants to go fast


I have a TT bike coming up inspired by the Venge (somewhat). The frame looks nothing like it, but I have some of the paint similar to how the Venge is painted. Stay tuned and I will post pictures of the build once I complete it.


----------



## eygmar

Vee said:


> I have a TT bike coming up inspired by the Venge (somewhat). The frame looks nothing like it, but I have some of the paint similar to how the Venge is painted. Stay tuned and I will post pictures of the build once I complete it.



Looking forward to see pics of that 

Some sent me a PB with the question about the ride. I'm comming from and old alu frame to this and to me the difference is day/night. It's supper stiff, super responsive and fast.
Obviously i can't compare it to other carbon frame's . But i'm a really happy man with my chinese frame


----------



## roubaix_sj

albertodealcudia said:


> fm028 ISP, 50 mm dengfu tubular wheelset "respoked". Campagnolo Chorus 10 spd from my old bike and dengfu integrated handlebar with Brooks bar tape amb KMC chain


and how much did this frame cost ?


----------



## p0r0y

BirdLikeClimber said:


> My chinese "Colnago" build


Great looking bike!!

Where did you get your frame?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## cbumga11

i cant wait do build one after seeing all of these.


----------



## ricz

Eygmar,

Whats the frame size? Nice work


----------



## Vee

eygmar said:


> Looking forward to see pics of that
> 
> Some sent me a PB with the question about the ride. I'm comming from and old alu frame to this and to me the difference is day/night. It's supper stiff, super responsive and fast.
> Obviously i can't compare it to other carbon frame's . But i'm a really happy man with my chinese frame


It came in today. Here are some pictures right out of the box. https://plus.google.com/photos/102709222944121379746/albums/5667176233837794513

Along with my FM018, there are also pictures of a friend's matte 3k Fm019 in there. Go check them out!


----------



## BacDoc

Vee
That is some serious aero mojo goin on there dude! Looks great. What frame is that and what components are going on that sick frame?


----------



## looigi

Vee said:


> It came in today. Here are some pictures right out of the box...!


Totally sick...coffee table! We have the same one and it's awesome. We just take the tiles out and stick them in the dishwasher when we're cleaning.

Oh yeah, those TT frames are sick too.


----------



## Vee

Thanks, guys. Glad you like them.

The FM018 (Matte + Gloss Red) is going to be receiving Sram Force components all around with TT500 Brake and Shift Levers. The crank is going to be a Sram S500 (got it stupid cheap). I am still waiting on an order from Ribble Cycles which includes my stems (multiple sizes) so I won't be able to build it up until that order arrives. 

The FM019 is a friends, and is going to be Sram components with a mix of Rival and Force.


----------



## eygmar

ricz said:


> Eygmar,
> 
> Whats the frame size? Nice work


Frame size : 52


----------



## ricz

Eygmar,

Thanks. I'm looking at the same frame in size 52. Figuring out the correct size is tricky. From your experience, having actually built the bike and ridden it, does 52 look about right for me:
Height: 172cm
Inseam: 78.7cm

If you don't mind, whats your height and inseam.

Thanks and appreciate the help.


----------



## eygmar

ricz said:


> Eygmar,
> 
> Thanks. I'm looking at the same frame in size 52. Figuring out the correct size is tricky. From your experience, having actually built the bike and ridden it, does 52 look about right for me:
> Height: 172cm
> Inseam: 78.7cm
> 
> If you don't mind, whats your height and inseam.
> 
> Thanks and appreciate the help.


Height 172
Inseam 79

And i'm really happy about the size.

Just a quick pic of my Mclaren style


----------



## Rainerhq

Superb:thumbsup:


----------



## silkroad

GoingCarbon said:


> My FM028 from Dengfu, components a mixture of MicroSHIFT, FSA, Aksium, Selle Italia, 3T


 nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vee

eygmar said:


> Height 172
> Inseam 79
> 
> And i'm really happy about the size.
> 
> Just a quick pic of my Mclaren style


Nice. You beat me to a completed bike with similar design. Though, we will be somewhat different, and mine will be TT.


----------



## berndrea

how do you like the microshift?


----------



## rdbike9

*Prince Mold*

Prince Mold custom decals


----------



## rdbike9

*Prince Mold custom decals*

custom decals on Prince mold, will be changing the pedals and will get a full picture soon


----------



## BrothersEmpire

This is not a chinese carbon frame, but the wheels and bars and cages are all chinese carbon, so i thought i'd chip in and post my photo. 

'10 TCR Advanced 2 (Australian version)

Few small upgrades/additions:

Farfly integrated carbon stem/bars
Carbon bottle cages
Carbon 60mm UD matte finish Clinchers w/ Pro Race 3s

New white bar tape and Silver braded cables just arrived today. Will get a new shot once i've installed.


----------



## ricz

eygmar said:


> Height 172
> Inseam 79
> 
> And i'm really happy about the size.
> 
> Just a quick pic of my Mclaren style


Thanks for the info - looks like 52 is spot on. Awesome work on the ride.


----------



## danny87

BrothersEmpire said:


> This is not a chinese carbon frame, but the wheels and bars and cages are all chinese carbon, so i thought i'd chip in and post my photo.
> 
> '10 TCR Advanced 2 (Australian version)
> 
> Few small upgrades/additions:
> 
> Farfly integrated carbon stem/bars
> Carbon bottle cages
> Carbon 60mm UD matte finish Clinchers w/ Pro Race 3s
> 
> New white bar tape and Silver braded cables just arrived today. Will get a new shot once i've installed.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, you could'nt tell me the name of the seller you bought your wheels from an how much they cost?
> 
> Don't suppose you've had any experience with them on descents? - I appollogise as I realise there is a thread on carbon wheels but I've not seen a set quite as nice as yours..


----------



## danny87

danny87 said:


> BrothersEmpire said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a chinese carbon frame, but the wheels and bars and cages are all chinese carbon, so i thought i'd chip in and post my photo.
> 
> '10 TCR Advanced 2 (Australian version)
> 
> Few small upgrades/additions:
> 
> Farfly integrated carbon stem/bars
> Carbon bottle cages
> Carbon 60mm UD matte finish Clinchers w/ Pro Race 3s
> 
> New white bar tape and Silver braded cables just arrived today. Will get a new shot once i've installed.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, you could'nt tell me the name of the seller you bought your wheels from an how much they cost?
> 
> Don't suppose you've had any experience with them on descents? - I appollogise as I realise there is a thread on carbon wheels but I've not seen a set quite as nice as yours..
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry just seen all the lengthy posts on the wheels thread now :blush2:
Click to expand...


----------



## JackDaniels

Maiden voyage today. Held 23mph over 50 miles in some pretty blustery weather. Very little flex in the frame.



















Frame is from hongfu. SLR saddle, mix of red, rival and force components, zipp stem and 606 wheelset, kmc x10 chain.

vvv
yeah, still working on getting bars and seat fully adjusted


----------



## deviousalex

Are any of these frames Di2 capable?


----------



## Vee

JackDaniels said:


> Maiden voyage today. Held 23mph over 50 miles in some pretty blustery weather. Very little flex in the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame is from hongfu. SLR saddle, mix of red, rival and force components, zipp stem and 606 wheelset, kmc x10 chain.


your front QR is on the wrong side. Also not so sure about your shifter position and bar angle...

looks good otherwise


----------



## powking12

Can't wait to build one up, the problem is deciding which one!


----------



## Rainerhq

*Fm028*

Cut the steerer tube and replaced the Neco top cap...









Replaced the chainstay protector...









And now it´s pretty much finished product...


----------



## Vee

Rainerhq said:


> Cut the steerer tube and replaced the Neco top cap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the chainstay protector...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now it´s pretty much finished product...


where did you get that chainstay protector?


----------



## Rainerhq

Vee said:


> where did you get that chainstay protector?


From advertisement company, where they make stickers for cars and busses. It´s actually used as a protection from pitch, on cars.
EDIT: forgot to mention, that it is "3M"


----------



## danny87

Rainerhq said:


> From advertisement company, where they make stickers for cars and busses. It´s actually used as a protection from pitch, on cars.


Where did you get the new top cap from?


----------



## Dave Hickey

Great looking build....I love the stealth look......very well done...


----------



## Rainerhq

danny87 said:


> Where did you get the new top cap from?


From Ebay



Dave Hickey said:


> Great looking build....I love the stealth look......very well done...


Thanks!


----------



## DrFragnasty

*Gentle Tweaking*

Work in progress. Previous incarnation had RS500 wheels and an antomic carbon set of bars which didn't quite fit.

Replaced with RS30 wheels and today fitted some FSA alum 44cm compact 'bars.

All that's left to do is replace the brifters for the ones that don't have cable exit out the side.

I'm putting together a flat-bar roadie using similar gear too.

Love these frames. Love eBay. Life is good.


----------



## antifocus

Good work on warpping the bar tape.


----------



## cyclefreaker

these are just trek wanabe bikes that you can buy on ebay for $300. now, i am not dismissing them in any way because i cannot say that i have ridden one. on that note, how do they ride/compare to the real thing?


----------



## SlowMover

Way off topic, but regarding the Chinese carbon. I remember being a little leery of potentially buying one. My pal in Indy has 3 seasons and last time we talked ~ 20K miles on his Chinese frame. Zero issues. Gotta tell ya it makes me scratch my head when about every other week I hear about someone at the group ride who had to send their big name brand frame in for a warranty repair. Head scratcher. 

Has anyone had a warranty issue with a Chinese frame and did it get resolved appropriately? I may seriously consider one next time I get itchin' for a new build.


----------



## Vee

SlowMover said:


> Way off topic, but regarding the Chinese carbon. I remember being a little leery of potentially buying one. My pal in Indy has 3 seasons and last time we talked ~ 20K miles on his Chinese frame. Zero issues. Gotta tell ya it makes me scratch my head when about every other week I hear about someone at the group ride who had to send their big name brand frame in for a warranty repair. Head scratcher.
> 
> Has anyone had a warranty issue with a Chinese frame and did it get resolved appropriately? I may seriously consider one next time I get itchin' for a new build.


the Chinese carbon frame thread is -> that way. This is a picture thread only.


----------



## Vee

cyclefreaker said:


> these are just trek wanabe bikes that you can buy on ebay for $300. now, i am not dismissing them in any way because i cannot say that i have ridden one. on that note, how do they ride/compare to the real thing?


Insulting everyone in the thread and then asking for their opinions... :idea:

That's not so intelligent.


----------



## tampafw

SlowMover said:


> Way off topic, but regarding the Chinese carbon. I remember being a little leery of potentially buying one. My pal in Indy has 3 seasons and last time we talked ~ 20K miles on his Chinese frame. Zero issues. Gotta tell ya it makes me scratch my head when about every other week I hear about someone at the group ride who had to send their big name brand frame in for a warranty repair. Head scratcher.
> 
> Has anyone had a warranty issue with a Chinese frame and did it get resolved appropriately? I may seriously consider one next time I get itchin' for a new build.


mine was great and could not have been happier. highly rec.


----------



## PLAYONIT

Couple of pics of mine..........


----------



## turbogrover

BrothersEmpire said:


> This is not a chinese carbon frame, but the wheels and bars and cages are all chinese carbon, so i thought i'd chip in and post my photo. ]


Then why would you bother to put pics of your bike in this thread? Your bike has it's own forum. You can put pics of it in there. You can put pics of your chinese wheels in the wheels and tires forum.


----------



## turbogrover

cyclefreaker said:


> these are just trek wanabe bikes that you can buy on ebay for $300. now, i am not dismissing them in any way because i cannot say that i have ridden one. on that note, how do they ride/compare to the real thing?


Hahaha, so, what do you consider "the real thing"? A Trek?? :lol:


----------



## Anthony3

Someone build one of these.... By the way it is an fm098 from Dengfu.


----------



## Erik in sac

just fyi, you can hold your finger down on an image to save it with your iphone, no need for a screen cap.

eygmar & DrFragnasty, nice bikes


----------



## phazeshifta

wonder why Dengfu doesn't have that model listed on their actual website. Would like to see some numbers on it


----------



## mjdwyer23

My PF RS2 Now For Sale


----------



## vladvm

SlowMover said:


> Way off topic, but regarding the Chinese carbon. I remember being a little leery of potentially buying one. My pal in Indy has 3 seasons and last time we talked ~ 20K miles on his Chinese frame. Zero issues. Gotta tell ya it makes me scratch my head when about every other week I hear about someone at the group ride who had to send their big name brand frame in for a warranty repair. Head scratcher.
> 
> Has anyone had a warranty issue with a Chinese frame and did it get resolved appropriately? I may seriously consider one next time I get itchin' for a new build.


Been through this, two solutions they gave me, I had to chose between
1. full refund and keep the defective product
2. send replacement and keep the defective product

i opted for refund and it was done immediately. 
I'm sure if I asked for replacement it would be dealt with accordingly. So no problems with claiming warranty.


----------



## BrendanH

phazeshifta said:


> wonder why Dengfu doesn't have that model listed on their actual website. Would like to see some numbers on it


In the Chinese Carbon Thread 5.0 towards the end several of us we talking about this and there are some Geos and specs there. Price is $548 for Frame/Fork/Seatpost


----------



## cierrecart

BrendanH said:


> In the Chinese Carbon Thread 5.0 towards the end several of us we talking about this and there are some Geos and specs there. Price is $548 for Frame/Fork/Seatpost


 I love the curve on that top tube.


----------



## svard75

deviousalex said:


> Are any of these frames Di2 capable?


Not really. You could run the wires where the cables would go but it wouldn't look good unless you get either the FM028 or FM039 with internal cable routing. The battery could be mounted instead of one bottle cage I guess. They'll catch up just give them time.


----------



## inifiniteloop

Nice paintjob


----------



## iamsamuellee

My FM039 from HongFu, components a mixture of campagnolo athena 2011, Selle Italia, 3T, Fast Forward Wheetset.


----------



## bigxclumzy

iamsamuellee said:


> My FM039 from HongFu, components a mixture of campagnolo athena 2011, Selle Italia, 3T, Fast Forward Wheetset.


is this the same frame as the dengfu fm098. anymore pics...


----------



## persondude27

bigxclumzy said:


> is this the same frame as the dengfu fm098. anymore pics...


Nope. FM098 has a 'straight' downtube.


----------



## deviousalex

iamsamuellee said:


> My FM039 from HongFu, components a mixture of campagnolo athena 2011, Selle Italia, 3T, Fast Forward Wheetset.


How's the quality of the seatpost on this?


----------



## Marquis10

My FM015 matte black.


----------



## persondude27

Marquis: Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## Marquis10

persondude27 said:


> Marquis: Well played, sir. Well played.



Thanks Matt!


----------



## natlowe

Wow. Chinese knock offs make some pretty bikes.


----------



## svard75

natlowe said:


> Wow. Chinese knock offs make some pretty bikes.


I only know of two to three frames being sold in china which are attempts at replicating the real deal the rest and most of what you see here are open mold designs. So technically not all of these pretty bikes are Chinese knock offs


----------



## DrFragnasty

*Work-in-Progress Flatbar commuter*

Work-in-Progress Chinese Carbon Flatbar Commuter (still waiting on flatbar shifters...3 weeks and counting)

Ultegra 6700 mostly
Bianchi Carbon carnks
Wellgo pedals not spd but don't care.
Chinese carbon everything else.

Waiting on flat bar shifters. Baulked at paying $220 for R770 (Ultegra - level shifters) and went for Tiagra - level for $120.

Ideally I'd have Trigon forks with front discs but that'll have to wait (I have a #@&*!ng mortgage) ;0)

Should be riding it soon.
It's featherweight.

FYI Wellgo = 306g pair, Shimano spd/commuter pedals = 380g pr

Chris.


----------



## svard75

DrFragnasty said:


> Work-in-Progress Chinese Carbon Flatbar Commuter (still waiting on flatbar shifters...3 weeks and counting)
> 
> Ultegra 6700 mostly
> Bianchi Carbon carnks
> Wellgo pedals not spd but don't care.
> Chinese carbon everything else.
> 
> Waiting on flat bar shifters. Baulked at paying $220 for R770 (Ultegra - level shifters) and went for Tiagra - level for $120.
> 
> Ideally I'd have Trigon forks with front discs but that'll have to wait (I have a #@&*!ng mortgage) ;0)
> 
> Should be riding it soon.
> It's featherweight.
> 
> FYI Wellgo = 306g pair, Shimano spd/commuter pedals = 380g pr
> 
> Chris.


Hmm. Scratching my head a bit here. You have bullhorns (bar ends) on a flatbar which indicates to me the different hand positions and emulates riding on hoods without the brakes. Why not just have drop bars? It would suit the setup a bit more and brifters cost less than the separate brake shifter pods.

JMO


----------



## boleiro

*1 Season Down Report*

Wow, this thread is still going strong.

I was obsessed with this forum a year ago when I was researching the chinese carbons. There were lots of reviewer info on the ride and build, but really nothing on the durability of this frames. Everything else being favorable, I was worried about longevity. 

I ended up getting an FM015 from HongFu, Jenny was a champ. I put just over 1000 miles on it through 2 centuries, a handful of group rides and many, many solo rides up the canyons here in the Wasatch mountains. 50% great roads and 50% shite roads. I hit my share of nasty potholes, emergency bunny hops off the curb and I'm not light, 180ish. 

So, after one season, I'm happy to report I'm a very satisfied customer and would absolutely buy another if I was in the market. Care for it like you would any other nice bike and it should give you lots of great miles.

The frameset built up easily with no issues. The only thing I didn't do was cut the fork. Derailleur hanger, cable guides, internal brake routing... everything was simple. No mods.

Hong Fu does offer a 1 year warranty, which while not the best, is definitely good.

The frame is a great ride, straight up. I waited on any serious upgrades on this frameset until I had a better idea if it was going to be a keeper or not. I loved it so much that now I can't wait to ride this next season with an upgraded group. Campy or Sram, but thats a whole other thread.


----------



## Vee

For what it's worth, in regards to longevity, my FM015 is at around 1500 miles and there are train tracks twice a day to and from my training route. It has also been through 2 or 3 stage races now, countless group rides, and overall it has handled everything like a champ. I have had zero issues after build up. I don't think the longevity of these frames will be an issue.


----------



## Ruskko

someone needs to get an ac053 now!


----------



## Ruskko

do it nehow!


----------



## maxxevv

Ruskko said:


> someone needs to get an ac053 now!


Why not you then ??


----------



## wevergo

wevergo Gallery photos from the Road bike photo Gallery









Frm 101 replica paintjob








Replica paintjob


----------



## pietervdw

Nice builds!


----------



## Guymk

I will have had my fm015 a year in january and I have about 3500-4000 miles on it or so. Raced it last season and have done practically everything on it. I have not had any issues whatsoever. I am planning on racing it this upcoming road season as well. I will post a picture probably in spring.


----------



## arabiangoggles

i would say it is a no no, misrepresentation


----------



## DudeMtn

*X2*



boleiro said:


> Wow, this thread is still going strong.
> 
> I was obsessed with this forum a year ago when I was researching the chinese carbons. There were lots of reviewer info on the ride and build, but really nothing on the durability of this frames. Everything else being favorable, I was worried about longevity.
> 
> I ended up getting an FM015 from HongFu, Jenny was a champ. I put just over 1000 miles on it through 2 centuries, a handful of group rides and many, many solo rides up the canyons here in the Wasatch mountains. 50% great roads and 50% shite roads. I hit my share of nasty potholes, emergency bunny hops off the curb and I'm not light, 180ish.
> 
> So, after one season, I'm happy to report I'm a very satisfied customer and would absolutely buy another if I was in the market. Care for it like you would any other nice bike and it should give you lots of great miles.
> 
> The frameset built up easily with no issues. The only thing I didn't do was cut the fork. Derailleur hanger, cable guides, internal brake routing... everything was simple. No mods.
> 
> Hong Fu does offer a 1 year warranty, which while not the best, is definitely good.
> 
> The frame is a great ride, straight up. I waited on any serious upgrades on this frameset until I had a better idea if it was going to be a keeper or not. I loved it so much that now I can't wait to ride this next season with an upgraded group. Campy or Sram, but thats a whole other thread.


I researched for a VERY long time also. Ultimately went with Jenny at Deng Fu. I agree that she was great to deal with, the communication was excellent considering the time gap and they got my frame/fork precisely as I wanted it. Rode it this entire last Spring/Summer/Fall and it has performed really well. Especially for the money and even dollar for dollar - It is as good a frame as any. Cheers!


----------



## Vee

I don't think KCNC makes a seat mast that would fit. You need 37mm ID or greater. Larger than 37mm also requires a shim.


----------



## JackDaniels

Logged about 500 miles so far. Gonna add some gp4000s, a garmin computer and a kcnc seat mast, then pretty much done. 16.1 lbs as pictured.

Edit. Apparently kcnc makes a 38mm mast, I mistakenly ordered the 34.9mm and it certainly does not fit. I'm sure if I had read the entire 500 pages of the other thread I would have learned this...


----------



## Marquis10

Nice set up there!


----------



## pietervdw

@JackDaniels nice looking bike!!!


----------



## DrFragnasty

*Tiagra flatbar shifters; thumbs up.*

Cockpit sorted. 

Tiagra 10sp shifters seem pretty good so far (1 day commuting and a short 20km ride after work) driving Ultegra 6700 gears.

I can now fit a Ortlieb front bag without cramping the cabling like it did on the drop-bar bike.

It's been a 6mnth build waiting for parts but worth it.


----------



## DudeMtn

JackDaniels said:


> Logged about 500 miles so far. Gonna add some gp4000s, a garmin computer and a kcnc seat mast, then pretty much done. 16.1 lbs as pictured.
> 
> Edit. Apparently kcnc makes a 38mm mast, I mistakenly ordered the 34.9mm and it certainly does not fit. I'm sure if I had read the entire 500 pages of the other thread I would have learned this...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig. Like the Batman - Nice touch!


----------



## deviousalex

JackDaniels;3656175
said:


> Logged about 500 miles so far. Gonna add some gp4000s, a garmin computer and a kcnc seat mast, then pretty much done. 16.1 lbs as pictured.
> 
> Edit. Apparently kcnc makes a 38mm mast, I mistakenly ordered the 34.9mm and it certainly does not fit. I'm sure if I had read the entire 500 pages of the other thread I would have learned this...


How are those carbon clinchers in long descents (> 2000ft with hard braking)? Any problems?


----------



## DudeMtn

Nice bikes here. A few more posts and I will gradate to the big kids class - posts of pics will follow. Cheers.


----------



## DudeMtn

For what its worth. I spent a cray amount of time on these forums last winter before pulling the trigger on an FM015 from DengFu. Nothing but great things to say all around. Bike is awesome for a fraction of the price. I have clients and friends with Fondreist, Pinarello, CD Top Six etc. Sure, if you gave me one or sold me one for even close to the same $$$ I would go for it. I prefer having a really nice, solid, smooth rig that everyone looks at and says, "what the hell is that? cool man!" 

Oh, and +/- $5-8,000 in my pocket. The groupos and wheels make more impact IMO.


----------



## DudeMtn

Will say this though......I still think the frame on the Pinarello, Carrera etc. with curved top tube is the best aesthetically - beautiiful.


----------



## FTR

Local Hero said:


> Lame.


Agreed, but unfortunately a result of the new forum rules.
Not the first guy to do this and definitely wont be the last.
Only thing stupider than this rule is the childish Rep system.


----------



## Local Hero

DudeMtn said:


> Sorry to hijack but I need a few more posts to graduate





DudeMtn said:


> Sorry to hijack but I need a few more posts to graduate.





DudeMtn said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but I need a few more posts to graduate





DudeMtn said:


> Sorry to hijack again but I need a few more posts to graduate





DudeMtn said:


> Sorry to hijack but I need a few more posts to graduate to postability





DudeMtn said:


> Almost there.


Lame.


----------



## DudeMtn

Agreed - it is lame but thanks for the support FTR! Not to mention that security is a bit ridiculous. This is a bike forum not oline banking.


----------



## DrFragnasty

Hi DudeMtn,
As penance you have to promise to post 5 top-notch photos and 5 links to useful sites ;0)


----------



## davcruz

DudeMtn said:


> Agreed - it is lame but thanks for the support FTR! Not to mention that security is a bit ridiculous. This is a bike forum not oline banking.


Yes it is a bike forum, but that doesn't stop the spam bots from loading it up with ridiculous crap. The post minimum is there for a reason. :aureola:


----------



## JackDaniels

deviousalex said:


> How are those carbon clinchers in long descents (> 2000ft with hard braking)? Any problems?


I wouldn't recommend deep dish carbon wheels for those kind of rides. I have a Wilier with easton ea50s I ride if I'm doing mtn rides or long sections of dirt roads.


----------



## turbogrover

DudeMtn said:


> Sorry to hijack but I need a few more posts to graduate to postability


Why don't you clutter up the testing forum then? Or comment on a few podium gilrs? Too much trouble for you??


----------



## DudeMtn

turbogrover said:


> Why don't you clutter up the testing forum then? Or comment on a few podium gilrs? Too much trouble for you??


I didn't know any better and only did that because I saw it in several other threads for the exact same purpose - so I apologize.

That said, as far as podium girls go......your pic is pretty hot there:thumbsup:


----------



## FTR

davcruz said:


> Yes it is a bike forum, but that doesn't stop the spam bots from loading it up with ridiculous crap. The post minimum is there for a reason. :aureola:


What reason?
For the past 5 years that I have been here before the forum upgrade we did not have the ridiculous posting rules that said you cannot post a link or pic without first having however many posts it is.


----------



## DudeMtn

*My FM015*

Well, here is my China rig....

FM015 - Matte Black, Deng Fu (58)
Vuelta Corsa Pro 33mm clinchers
Shimano 105 - 5600 - Black Groupo
Stem, Bars - Pinarello MoST 
Seatpost - Ritchey Pro
Shimano SPD
Fizik' Saddle


----------



## Urb

Nice build. Dengfu has done a great job on the matt black. Any idea of the wieght?


----------



## V3L0X

Do any of the Chinese frames with internal cabling have their own internal cable routing tube or do you have to attempt to fish the cable through? I've hear about issues of cable rattling, is that only on some models or do they generally have their own internal tubes and how do you knwo which one's do from which one's don't?


----------



## MKO

V3L0X said:


> Do any of the Chinese frames with internal cabling have their own internal cable routing tube or do you have to attempt to fish the cable through? I've hear about issues of cable rattling, is that only on some models or do they generally have their own internal tubes and how do you knwo which one's do from which one's don't?


To my knowledge, FM028 and FM015 have their own routing tubes - so you don't have to fish out cable through.


----------



## DudeMtn

Urb said:


> Nice build. Dengfu has done a great job on the matt black. Any idea of the wieght?


Urb, thanks for the compliment. Bike is 16.5 lbs. Not the lightest but certainly not bad for a custom bike with inexpensive, well matched and very functional parts. Total build comes in well under $2,000 and rides like a champ. Can't beat the value, surprise is you don't feel like you sacrifice quality either.

Also, I can't speak for the others but my FM015 came with an internal channel for the top tube. Added the ferrules which helped and no rattling that I have experienced.


----------



## davcruz

FTR said:


> What reason?
> For the past 5 years that I have been here before the forum upgrade we did not have the ridiculous posting rules that said you cannot post a link or pic without first having however many posts it is.


The reason is to cut down on spam posting. Most spam bots or human spammers will not stick around to deal with minimum post count rules for posting links. Not sure how much experience you have with the behind the scenes of a forum, I have had a bit of dealing with it over the years and spamming is or can be a major issue.


----------



## davcruz

Nice build on your FM015, how do you like the Vuelta Corsa wheels?


----------



## bevo21

There are not that many pictures in this thread, most of the people are talking about the same issues as in Cheap chinese carbon 5, Here some pictures of my bikes: FM 28 DengFU, 1 year old 5k km and one stumble; no problems





My MTB from Ebay 2.5K in sand, mud and snow, cheap build, easy rider, I can keep up with 15 year younger guys!! I use it only in the winter season, starting February 2010, No problems! I will make some new pictures one of these days.


----------



## boleiro

V3L0X said:


> Do any of the Chinese frames with internal cabling have their own internal cable routing tube or do you have to attempt to fish the cable through? I've hear about issues of cable rattling, is that only on some models or do they generally have their own internal tubes and how do you knwo which one's do from which one's don't?


I was worried about the same thing when shopping my FM015. The internal routing does have it's own tubing and there is zero rattling. It's as easy as pushing it into one end until it comes out the other. Both Jagwire an Campy cabling fit perfect into the frame routing opening.


----------



## DudeMtn

davcruz said:


> Nice build on your FM015, how do you like the Vuelta Corsa wheels?


I can not say enough. I paid $220.00 online shipped to my door!!! A little heavy but IMO they really look good, they were true out the box, they roll very well, aero spokes and solid. I looked for a LONG time at many and rode on many. I am not in the market to spend much $$$ and one of the goals was to build as nice a bike aesthetically and visually as I could and spend as l could and spend as little as possible. There is no better value dollar for dollar than these that I found anywhere!

I rode Ksyrium, Easton EA50-70 etc. and ended up where I did. Totally stoked! And again, I want a bike that does not look like anyone else's around. I have never seen another bike in person with those wheels. Hope this helps, cheers!


----------



## hansonator69

Deleted


----------



## turbogrover

hansonator69 said:


> I'm considering one of these frames, are there any problems anyone has encountered?


Repeat questions are the biggest problem so far.

Read the other "chinese carbon" message thread in its entirety before asking any more. This thread is for posting pics of your completed ride only.


----------



## Vee

DudeMtn said:


> Yo supercharger, am I to assume you are a moderator or something? The only 2 posts I have seen from you have both been useless and nothing but crap. Who the hell are you to tell people what to do or not to do? where are your pictures? People come here for information, education and help. People stumble onto these forums, get interested and then ask questions.


My pictures are on page 3. Turbogrover is right. People should read the entire thread.


----------



## DudeMtn

Vee said:


> My pictures are on page 3. Turbogrover is right. People should read the entire thread.


#342 and #351. I see your message was edited before I responded Vee, nice.


----------



## Vee

Back to what this thread was intended for...

Here are some current shots of my FM018. Still waiting on my 88mm rims from China.










More Photos
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/114829676485387766098/albums/5701657375397285409


----------



## FTR

Vee said:


> My pictures are on page 3. Turbogrover is right. People should read the entire thread.


Yep, agreed.
Nothing more annoying than people coming in and asking dumb questions that have already been answered before at least twice.


----------



## MKO

DudeMtn said:


> Yo supercharger, am I to assume you are a moderator or something? The only 2 posts I have seen from you have both been useless and nothing but crap. Who the hell are you to tell people what to do or not to do? where are your pictures? People come here for information, education and help. People stumble onto these forums, get interested and then ask questions.


I also stumbled into these forums but I took my time to read the threads. Turbogrover's bike is on post #9 on the first page of this thread. He is very helpful and responds to my question when I sent him a message. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vee

Did a quick merge of two pictures. Here are both of my chinese frames. My plan is to do a photoshoot soon with both bikes in front of some sort of graffiti or old style wall.


----------



## Izarra

Vee said:


> Did a quick merge of two pictures. Here are both of my chinese frames. My plan is to do a photoshoot soon with both bikes in front of some sort of graffiti or old style wall.


Man, you really have it right!

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## damitamit

FM028 54cm, Rival/Force, Soul Wheels, Own decals, 16.5lbs


----------



## bwbishop

Folks should just tell ten different people in ten different threads that their bike looks nice. Spread good vibes and meet the minimum.

Don't flame a guy for meeting the minimum posts. It's not his lame rule. The more people actively participating the better.

Great looking bikes everyone 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DudeMtn

Vee said:


> Did a quick merge of two pictures. Here are both of my chinese frames. My plan is to do a photoshoot soon with both bikes in front of some sort of graffiti or old style wall.


Very nice bikes Vee! Well done.


----------



## redmarble

wavergo, what's the size of the frame? 


What's your height and inseam, if you don't mind?

Nice bike, by the way.


----------



## hux

Vee said:


> Did a quick merge of two pictures. Here are both of my chinese frames. My plan is to do a photoshoot soon with both bikes in front of some sort of graffiti or old style wall.



Very nice. I like the label less look on these bikes offset by just the wheels and chainrings


----------



## hansonator69

Vee said:


> Did a quick merge of two pictures. Here are both of my chinese frames. My plan is to do a photoshoot soon with both bikes in front of some sort of graffiti or old style wall.


Nice bikes. Loving the simple red/black on the TT bike.


----------



## medialab

Buying a 2012 Dogma clone this week, just have to decide on paint schemes. 

Either this:










or.... this:












Need some feedback on this, thanks


----------



## Dankbeme

DON'T be a poser. Go no logo or use your own design. It will look better than Pina or any other big bike company's clownish graphics. Counterfeiting is just bad form and not karma cool.



medialab said:


> Buying a 2012 Dogma this week, just have to decide on paint schemes.
> 
> Either this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or.... this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some feedback on this, thanks


----------



## nayr497

Wow, I'm not even in the market for a new bike, not even really thinking about it...but all these sharp frames with nice builds has me wondering...

I can't even decide which frame I'd like to get! Nor which finish would look best. Some of you have great looking matte frames, some of the glossy ones look awesome too.

I might now be in the market


----------



## danny87

medialab said:


> Buying a 2012 Dogma clone this week, just have to decide on paint schemes.
> 
> 
> Need some feedback on this, thanks




Deffinitely the second one if it was me. It stands out from the crowd with the green highlight but is not overly brave or too bold should I say.


----------



## turbogrover

.....


----------



## redmarble

medialab said:


> Buying a 2012 Dogma clone this week, just have to decide on paint schemes.
> 
> Either this:
> 
> or.... this:
> 
> Need some feedback on this, thanks




I like the second one. Nice color combination.


----------



## bkwitche

Go with green. Everyone has a red/black/white bike.


----------



## looigi

bkwitche said:


> Go with green. Everyone has a red/black/white bike.


^^^ This. Plus I like green.


----------



## medialab

Here is a better photo of the red/ white:


----------



## pietervdw

That looks sweet!!!


----------



## |Ridley|

Concorde candy cobalt blue


----------



## danny87

|Ridley| said:


> Concorde candy cobalt blue


Absolutely awesome colour. You paint it yourself - or have a bodyshop do it?


----------



## |Ridley|

danny87 said:


> Absolutely awesome colour. You paint it yourself - or have a bodyshop do it?


My friend has painted the frame in my application, I created the graphics with CorelDRAW :thumbsup:


----------



## nayr497

Wow, that blue is awesome! Great build, Ridley.

What bars are those? FSAs...


----------



## |Ridley|

nayr497 said:


> Wow, that blue is awesome! Great build, Ridley.
> 
> What bars are those? FSAs...


:thumbsup: FSA Wing Pro Compact Alloy Handlebar


----------



## garydee77

Izarra said:


> Man, you really have it right!
> 
> Nice! :thumbsup:


God I love this build soooo much!!


----------



## Vee

garydee77 said:


> God I love this build soooo much!!


Thanks! :thumbsup: Which one do you like? The TT or Road?


----------



## garydee77

Vee said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup: Which one do you like? The TT or Road?


The TT build Vee - I sent you a PM did you get it??


----------



## Vee

garydee77 said:


> The TT build Vee - I sent you a PM did you get it??


Got it, and you have a PM reply that will probably take you half an hour or more to read.


----------



## garydee77

Vee said:


> Got it, and you have a PM reply that will probably take you half an hour or more to read.


Got it Vee - and YOU SIR ARE A LEGEND! lol

just going through it now - brilliant just brilliant info - thanks and I'll be in touch with what I hopefully go for/do!


----------



## Vee

garydee77 said:


> Got it Vee - and YOU SIR ARE A LEGEND! lol
> 
> just going through it now - brilliant just brilliant info - thanks and I'll be in touch with what I hopefully go for/do!


I look forward to it.


----------



## century

blend76 said:


> Thanks. I got it painted at HongFu for 55€. I was playing around with different ideas (eg. gray frame, dark yellow fork), but ran out of time and went with white as a compromise since I really wanted the bike to be ready for the summer. Looking back I should have probably left it bare as I don't have the patience to clean the frame after every ride.


How to get hold of HONGFU is there a website to check it out?


----------



## pietervdw

@ century www dot e-hongfu-bikes dot com is the online store

Pretty sure you will be able to find them on Alixpress without much hassle


----------



## pietervdw

|Ridley| said:


> Concorde candy cobalt blue


That color is insane! Sure it looks even more awesome at 70km/h


----------



## l.l.m

:thumbsup:



















:thumbsup:


----------



## l.l.m




----------



## Adler

Nice one!


----------



## century

thank you @ pietervdw


----------



## century

beautiful, I'm salivating I got to have one. Love it.


----------



## century

albertodealcudia said:


> fm028 ISP, 50 mm dengfu tubular wheelset "respoked". Campagnolo Chorus 10 spd from my old bike and dengfu integrated handlebar with Brooks bar tape amb KMC chain



Love your bike. Is there no problem with customs?


----------



## century

Dave Hickey said:


> Turbogrover, your bike is stunning....very well done....outstanding attention to detail


I second, very unique people will have a 2nd look.


----------



## century

Love your bike @ bluebird


----------



## century

sojourn said:


> Mine from GreatKeenBike



Love your bike. How much all together. Any fee with the customs?


----------



## century

svard75 said:


> I like it!


Beautiful bike. Is the graphics made by the manufacturer or just a decal?
How much all together? 

Did it go smoothly thru customs? How much is the custom fee?

thanks
edsel


----------



## sivan

L.L.M very nice!! i like the stem and sadle mount.in raw metal


----------



## MKO

l.l.m,

beautiful!!! :thumbsup: 
What seatmast topper is that?


----------



## Dankbeme

|Ridley| said:


> Concorde candy cobalt blue


A thing of beauty. Well done.


----------



## |Ridley|

Dankbeme said:


> A thing of beauty. Well done.


thanks very kind :thumbsup:


----------



## century

DudeMtn said:


> Well, here is my China rig....
> 
> FM015 - Matte Black, Deng Fu (58)
> Vuelta Corsa Pro 33mm clinchers
> Shimano 105 - 5600 - Black Groupo
> Stem, Bars - Pinarello MoST
> Seatpost - Ritchey Pro
> Shimano SPD
> Fizik' Saddle


Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## l.l.m

MKO said:


> l.l.m,
> 
> beautiful!!! :thumbsup:
> What seatmast topper is that?


Thanks 

The stubby is one of my many as constructing our details on this from the stem, expand fork, from front hubs on the chassis rear stop sheaths 
Crankset spider, quick realease titanium, plus many small changes to the group to remove a campy 30 grams and much more


----------



## Vee

l.l.m said:


> Thanks
> 
> The stubby is one of my many as constructing our details on this from the stem, expand fork, from front hubs on the chassis rear stop sheaths
> Crankset spider, quick realease titanium, plus many small changes to the group to remove a campy 30 grams and much more


I don't understand what you mean. Is that the standard topper that comes with the frames, just stripped down?


----------



## PeteMadog

l.l.m said:


>


Like Like Like

Where did you get your wheels and frame? I have the same frame.


----------



## l.l.m

It uses the original stubby, and my own creation


----------



## PeteMadog

l.l.m said:


> It uses the original stubby, and my own creation


love the chrome details, very unique!


----------



## l.l.m

PeteMadog said:


> love the chrome details, very unique!



even the graphics and painting are mine!


----------



## l.l.m

PeteMadog said:


> Like Like Like
> 
> Where did you get your wheels and frame? I have the same frame.


by Wallace Song Company Tropitek, rims by the firm whenzou


----------



## ferhanmm

DudeMtn said:


> Well, here is my China rig....
> 
> FM015 - Matte Black, Deng Fu (58)
> Vuelta Corsa Pro 33mm clinchers
> Shimano 105 - 5600 - Black Groupo
> Stem, Bars - Pinarello MoST
> Seatpost - Ritchey Pro
> Shimano SPD
> Fizik' Saddle


i'm wondering about how much you spent on it, so i can get an idea of how much i need to save. thanks in advance : )


----------



## timsen

Hi Guys,

I am still thinking of buying an FM039 for races next summer but at moment i am not sure which is better and which one looks better? 
The ISP or NON-ISP version.

Can someone help me with this?


----------



## Rainerhq

Pictures have more power here!


----------



## turbogrover

timsen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am still thinking of buying an FM039 for races next summer but at moment i am not sure which is better and which one looks better?
> The ISP or NON-ISP version.
> 
> Can someone help me with this?


Nope. This thread is just for pics of chinese carbon bikes. If you already own one, then post up a pic. There's five other threads for questions like that, or start another new thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## timsen

turbogrover said:


> Nope. This thread is just for pics of chinese carbon bikes. If you already own one, then post up a pic. There's five other threads for questions like that, or start another new thread. :thumbsup:


Sorry Guys, wrong topic. I thought I wrote in the other China topic.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

Here's my FM015SPL with the new wheels I just put on this morning.


----------



## |Ridley|

nice


----------



## Dgunn

beautiful!


----------



## Adler

MRFIXALL4 said:


> Here's my FM015SPL with the new wheels I just put on this morning.


Nice one! :thumbsup:


----------



## looigi

Is that pronounced "ee-gor" or "eye-gor"?


----------



## danny87

My FM015, was going to paint but decided just to go simple in the end. 

Decals from our friend Marco in Brazil.


----------



## Adler

danny87 said:


> My FM015, was going to paint but decided just to go simple in the end.
> 
> Decals from our friend Marco in Brazil.


How much is weight with this build?


----------



## danny87

Tbh I'm not sure how much it weighs is not super light. But it could be if I swapped the wheels, seatpost and saddle for something lighter..

Wheels are Mavic open pro rims, 32 spokes tied to Hope Pro 3 hubs.

Seat post is a Deda RH01 Alu seatpost - was cheap an was running out of money.

Saddle is a Selle Italia XO that I had knocking around..

I'll probably swap out those components in time but is not essential. I like my wheels because there bomb proof if not a bit overkill lol. I'm 5"9 an weigh just below 11 stone or about 150 pounds..

The handlebar an stem are Pro Lite and although I dont know there exact weight are very light! 

I've not got out much on it due to bad weather here in the UK but feels good so far.


----------



## toddious

I'd prefer the red and white one, but thats just me. I think the Green looks awesome as well, i'm just not "a green guy". 

Where are you going to buy from? CyclingYong?


----------



## lperdido

Is the name of this frame inspired by Panama? Good job by the way


----------



## danny87

lperdido said:


> Is the name of this frame inspired by Panama? Good job by the way


Do you mean my bike sorry?

If so, well the name is certainly latin inspired. It's probably not a 100% accurate.


----------



## lperdido

danny87 said:


> Do you mean my bike sorry?
> 
> If so, well the name is certainly latin inspired. It's probably not a 100% accurate.


Funny play on words. Salsipuedes is a shopping district in Panama City, Panama. It translates to Get out if you can. But it is known by its maze of shops and side streets that literally turn you around to the point that you are lost. Just brought back a childhood memory.


----------



## furry

Pics of my build here (in my for sale ad)

Custom Carbon Campagnolo Road Bike *new* - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## Dankbeme

l.l.m said:


> by Wallace Song Company Tropitek, rims by the firm whenzou


Do you have a URL for those companies you can share?


----------



## Erik in sac

MRFIXALL4 said:


> Here's my FM015SPL with the new wheels I just put on this morning.


Looks awesome!


----------



## gunnar9090

*Fm028*

Here's my newly built Carbonzone 56cm FM028.

I'll have the steerer tube cut down to the proper length when I receive my new stem. Also, I have some proper lightweight wheels on order.

One hint on the build...I needed to change the spring tension on the rear brake by moving the tension block on the spring. I wasn't getting good return after applying the brake...probably because of the increased friction of the cable running through the top tube. Other then that, a fairly easy build.


----------



## Dgunn

What the end weight?


----------



## RyanSell

wow this is sweet looking.


----------



## RyanSell

i would have to agree with that. Looking to do the same kind of build before spring gets here.


----------



## turbogrover

RyanSell said:


> wow this is sweet looking.





RyanSell said:


> i would have to agree with that. Looking to do the same kind of build before spring gets here.


 Should we be worried about that conversation?


----------



## gunnar9090

Haven't had a chance to put it on the scale yet. But it is certainly lighter then my 1994 Serotta frame I've been riding for the past year.

When I get my new wheels I'll post the weight.


----------



## JohnJGreenfield

*Call me picky, but.........*



ricz said:


> Thanks for the info - looks like 52 is spot on. Awesome work on the ride.


I too have bought Ultremo tyres, inspired by the light weight and great reviews, but was really annoyed when I got them that the signature brand name on the tyre sidewall is 'upside down'. It certainly isn't like that in the Schwalbe adverts. It wouldn't be so bad, but I've got some nice carbon aero wheels with decals on the rims and with these tyres it looks really odd.


----------



## l.l.m

Dankbeme said:


> Do you have a URL for those companies you can share?


Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd. - Carbon bicycle frame, carbon bicycle fork, carbon bicycle rim 

Carbon Rim direct from


----------



## pschmidt

I'm in the market for a carbon frame and have been looking seriously at the FM039, 

Ultegra Di2 has piqued my interest somewhat, but I'm not sure which kit would work with the FM039 frame. Would the internally wired kit be compatible, or would I need to run eveything externally?


----------



## FTR

Finally got around to taking a pic of my FM028 today:


----------



## Vee

FTR said:


> Finally got around to taking a pic of my FM028 today:


I love it man. Very unique and very stylish. What rear seat bag is that?


----------



## FTR

Vee said:


> I love it man. Very unique and very stylish. What rear seat bag is that?



Thanks for the kind words Vee.
It is not a bag.
It is an Awesome Strap.


----------



## siimot

Few pictures of my hong Fu's 

Road bike is a fm-015 with 50mm carbon clinchers also from hongfu 
MTB is a hong fu with custom paint job


----------



## deviousalex

FTR said:


> Thanks for the kind words Vee.
> It is not a bag.
> It is an Awesome Strap.


I got one of those and after losing 2 sets of tire levers and 2 tubes I decided to go with a real bag. The roads weren't exactly bumpy either and they just flew out.


----------



## FTR

deviousalex said:


> I got one of those and after losing 2 sets of tire levers and 2 tubes I decided to go with a real bag. The roads weren't exactly bumpy either and they just flew out.


Operator error.
Used mine on my roadie and MTB's for 100's of km's and the only time I lost anything was due to my own fault.


----------



## Dankbeme

siimot said:


> Few pictures of my hong Fu's
> 
> Road bike is a fm-015 with 50mm carbon clinchers also from hongfu
> MTB is a hong fu with custom paint job


Great photos! Thanks. Your kit from China too?


----------



## BacDoc

turbogrover said:


> Should we be worried about that conversation?


Don't worry - kind of like Billy Idol dancing with myself!


----------



## nedbraden

Since this pic I now have a new stem, bars and seatpost as well as black cables and a new crankset.


----------



## SBains187

medialab said:


> Buying a 2012 Dogma clone this week, just have to decide on paint schemes.
> 
> Either this:
> 
> or.... this:
> 
> Need some feedback on this, thanks


If you dont mind me asking, who do you plan on buying it from?


----------



## Progen

Ok, I've spammed enough to get to 10 posts.

According to the eBay listing, it's a FR-109.



















Not really complete yet because I went the cheapo route and got myself some cheap Exitway takeoff wheels (Mavic A119 rims) and am still waiting for the carbon seatpost to arrive. The handlebar's an Exitway takeoff too. Shop only had one bullhorn, an old model Easton Delta Force (alloy) which couldn't take the Profile Design T2 aeros I had my eyes on so I went around flipping all the dropbars and found that this one actually could function as a bullhorn fairly well. Will most probably be getting a Profile Design Airwing OS for the base bar.

Didn't have the brake and shifter cables taped up since it's only a temporary thing. Once the Token Accura brake levers and Dura Ace bar end shifters arrive, the Ultegra brake lever / shifters will be put up for sale. Have only done 2 rides so far. The Diadora Speed Racer carbon shoes sure make pedalling (without being clipped in) dangerous since the sole's rounded in the middle so I kept sliding off the pedal. Maybe I'll put SPD cleats on it and use it as a second pair for my 29er and get myself a pair of SIDIs.


----------



## BacDoc

Pic would look better with the chain on one of the rings


----------



## tron

FTR said:


> Finally got around to taking a pic of my FM028 today:
> 
> Awesome. I was just putting together something similar.


----------



## siimot

Dankbeme said:


> Great photos! Thanks. Your kit from China too?


Thanks, Yeah was from Dealextreme


----------



## Progen

Already sorted out BacDoc.


----------



## kanekikapu

Very nice build FTR. How much does it weigh on the scale?


----------



## FTR

kanekikapu said:


> Very nice build FTR. How much does it weigh on the scale?


Will weigh it when I get home.
Will depend on what wheels I am running too.
It is reasonably light with the DA hubs to Stans rims.
Lighter with the Fulcrum 1's.
And will be stupidly light with the Mad Fiber's (but I cannot weigh it with them until next weekend).


----------



## Progen

Weird. The post of my bike seems to have been removed. ???


----------



## davcruz

Progen said:


> Weird. The post of my bike seems to have been removed. ???


I see it, number 446 on the previous page.


----------



## Progen

Thanks, davcruz. I noticed that I was in the hybrid mode and couldn't see certain posts. Definitely didn't see FTR's photo until I switched to linear.


----------



## scblack

Thought I would post up my Chinarello. Basics are:

Chinarello carbon frame and fork 54cm size
Campagnolo Shamal Ultra wheels
Campagnolo Centaur carbon groupset 10spd
Look pedals
Chinarello carbon Most/Talon bars
Chinarello carbon Most seatpost

Oh - weighs 7.2kg.

I have just added the new bars this week, and love riding them. They are solid. Overall, other than having a few small items to fix on setting up the Chinarello frame, it has ridden perfectly.

I love it! Hope you guys like it.


----------



## redmarble

scblack said:


> Thought I would post up my Chinarello. Basics are:
> 
> Chinarello carbon frame and fork 54cm size
> Campagnolo Shamal Ultra wheels
> Campagnolo Centaur carbon groupset 10spd
> Look pedals
> Chinarello carbon Most/Talon bars
> Chinarello carbon Most seatpost
> 
> Oh - weighs 7.2kg.
> 
> I have just added the new bars this week, and love riding them. They are solid. Overall, other than having a few small items to fix on setting up the Chinarello frame, it has ridden perfectly.
> 
> I love it! Hope you guys like it.


Really nice bike you have there. I'll be posting the Carbon/Green/White Dogma 60.1 frame I got last week.


----------



## Progen

Now I'm starting to wish I had mine painted.


----------



## chuckice

Why would you sticker Pinarello/Dogma all over a fake? It's like putting Ferrari badging all over a Fiero.


----------



## scblack

chuckice said:


> Why would you sticker Pinarello/Dogma all over a fake? It's like putting Ferrari badging all over a Fiero.


Bahahahahaha!

WOW thats an original question. I've never thought of that before. Neither has the zillions of other people who throw up that one. Come again......


----------



## chuckice

It's an honest question...I don't get it...if you like the paint/styling then fine...get it done up similar. But to slap Pinarello, Dogma & MOST all over a fake makes no sense to me. Are the wheels Chinagnolo?


----------



## scblack

Wheels and groupset are original items.

The stickers are all how they came from supplier. I did not get it painted.


----------



## chuckice

I can't argue with Campy.


----------



## Progen

Are we back to that question again? Whilst I won't do it myself on my Chinarello, can't we just let others be?


----------



## Vee

Ignore the troll.


----------



## chuckice

Vee said:


> Ignore the troll.


not a troll...I've been here a while...honest question. apparently this strikes a nerve...


----------



## cxl98904

scblack like your Chinarello, question did yours come with the headset decals or did order from somewhere?


----------



## scblack

cxl98904 said:


> scblack like your Chinarello, question did yours come with the headset decals or did order from somewhere?


It came with it, and its a badge not just a sticker.


----------



## Commesso_dk

SCBLACK that is a fantastic looking bike you have there!! 

Very nice setup.

Can you tell me the distance from center of bottom bracket to top of seat ?


----------



## Sig

Do you feel dirty when you ride your fake bike? Like you took an escort to a family reunion?


----------



## svard75

Sig said:


> Do you feel dirty when you ride your fake bike? Like you took an escort to a family reunion?


Ur analogy doesn't make sense. Escorts are expensive wereas these frames were not. A better analogy is more like having a drop dead sexy wife who isn't a gold digger


----------



## Sig

pyattbl said:


> We have two FM028, non-ISP frames from Dengfu. They are painted in our family business' colors, and all paint/lettering was done by Dengfu. They really draw a crowd at beer festivals or when cruising around town. Check out the security system.... chained to a keg at Asheville's Beer City festival in June).
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Billy's bike: 60" frame, Dura-Ace components, Vuelta Corsa Light wheels (the complete build list, with prices, is posted somewhere in the Chinese Frames thread)
> 
> Jetta's bike: 58" frame, Ultegra components, Vuelta Corsa Light wheels


Now I need to find your beer when I'm back in the Piedmont.


----------



## Sig

svard75 said:


> Ur analogy doesn't make sense. Escorts are expensive wereas these frames were not. A better analogy is more like having a drop dead sexy wife who isn't a gold digger


OK, let me be a little more specific. Like taking an escort that you picked up at the local America's Best Value to the family reunion.


----------



## jnschwie

scblack said:


> WOW thats an original question. I've never thought of that before.


Humor me on my question - I sincerely have no idea if it has been asked by "zillions" of other people:

Instead of a chinarello dogma and then high end components and wheels - why not a mid-range REAL Pinarello, mid range components, and mid range wheels for the same price? 


Sincere question.


----------



## svard75

jnschwie said:


> Humor me on my question - I sincerely have no idea if it has been asked by "zillions" of other people:
> 
> Instead of a chinarello dogma and then high end components and wheels - why not a mid-range REAL Pinarello, mid range components, and mid range wheels for the same price?
> 
> 
> Sincere question.


I'll answer your question with a question. Why would anyone want to spend the same amount of money for something of lesser quality and performance?


----------



## Sig

svard75 said:


> I'll answer your question with a question. Why would anyone want to spend the same amount of money for something of lesser quality and performance?


So you are saying that the knock off dogma is going to behave just like a real dogma because it says dogma on the side?


----------



## jnschwie

svard75 said:


> I'll answer your question with a question. Why would anyone want to spend the same amount of money for something of lesser quality and performance?


 I don't know. I guess answering that assumes that a fake frame all gussied up will give you the same performance as a slightly heavier real item. Is that a safe assumption to make?

To Chuckice's analogy:
Ferrari > Corvette > Fiero with pretty ferrari badges and ferrari correct rims


I guess I'd rather assume that Pinarello probably put some real engineering and R&D into their entire line-up top to bottom. This is probably a fair assumption given the obvious desirabilty of the brand, if you're willing to fake it.

Did HongFuJenny do the same?


----------



## svard75

Sig said:


> So you are saying that the knock off dogma is going to behave just like a real dogma because it says dogma on the side?


Lol you made me remember all those ricers with stickers on their cars lol. Actually the extra amount of money spent on the components allows you to get lighter components or ceramic upgrades making the bike effectively faster and more efficient than the authentic versions. Let's be honest with ourselves here the real deal is manufacturers are FAT with lots more overhead and therefore cannot compete. What I will agree upon is its much smarter for an individual who isn't mechanically inclined its a better option to go get a prebuilt bike than to build one themselves


----------



## chuckice

Then why slap fake stickers all over it? I don't understand thi. If you like the shaping/paint/style that's fine since some love the Pinarello wavy look...but once you crossover into the realm of Pinarello/Dogma stickers on it then you're just making something to impress your friends imo.


----------



## jnschwie

svard75 said:


> Lol you made me remember all those ricers with stickers on their cars lol.


Interesting analogy since the ricers trying to imitate the "Type R" they so desire are often slow poseurs as well.





svard75 said:


> Actually the extra amount of money spent on the components allows you to get lighter components or ceramic upgrades making the bike effectively faster and more efficient than the authentic versions. Let's be honest with ourselves here the real deal is manufacturers are FAT with lots more overhead and therefore cannot compete.


So, you have more interesting arguments here I think I can boil down even more. Any company that invests in R&D is a sucker that deserves to be ripped off because they make too much money and I can't afford it. It really isn't any different than stealing cable or buying pirated DVDs no matter how you justify it.


----------



## svard75

jnschwie said:


> I don't know. I guess answering that assumes that a fake frame all gussied up will give you the same performance as a slightly heavier real item. Is that a safe assumption to make?
> 
> To Chuckice's analogy:
> Ferrari > Corvette > Fiero with pretty ferrari badges and ferrari correct rims
> 
> 
> I guess I'd rather assume that Pinarello probably put some real engineering and R&D into their entire line-up top to bottom. This is probably a fair assumption given the obvious desirabilty of the brand, if you're willing to fake it.
> 
> Did HongFuJenny do the same?


Not necessarily a valid assumption. The frames could be very similar in geo and weight. The components on the real deal would be the bottleneck. I think you could get a pina with ultegra and aksium wheels for the same amount as a chinarello with campy sr and fulcrum 1 or carbon wheels. 

For the pina copy (since we're on this topic) I think since the geo is the same they effectively stole the r&d from pina. Hong fu builds and designs their own frames. Their r&d is basically a bunch of stress tests for strength and durability not sure its more than that. 

Anyway we've threadjacked a bit here.


----------



## Sig

I'm ok with hong fu builds.......pina rip offs........not so much.


----------



## svard75

jnschwie said:


> Interesting analogy since the ricers trying to imitate the "Type R" they so desire are often slow poseurs as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you have more interesting arguments here I think I can boil down even more. Any company that invests in R&D is a sucker that deserves to be ripped off because they make too much money and I can't afford it. It really isn't any different than stealing cable or buying pirated DVDs no matter how you justify it.


The ricers comment wasnt intended of being an analogy sorry for the confusion, it just reminded me of the days i used to make fun of ricers because they thought the stickers made their cars faster, well it kinda is an analogy but not exactly because we're talking about real world performance differences not just stickers.

Historically copying other peoples r&d is the essence of competition. Every manufacturer has done this once or twice. The thing with the chinarellos is they arent copied and improved theyre just copies. 

Whats interesting is copies of rolex, louis vitton, etc are illegal in some countries, what do manufacturers need to do to make these illegal? Until that happens people will continue to take advantage of the savings.


----------



## Sig

you are kidding yourself if you don' think a chinese knock off of a pinarello is illegal.


----------



## svard75

Sig said:


> you are kidding yourself if you don' think a chinese knock off of a pinarello is illegal.


I mean to the extent that customs confiscates and even charges people for having it illegal. Unless somethings changed recently these frames are being shipped everywhere without issue.


----------



## jnschwie

svard75 said:


> I mean to the extent that customs confiscates and even charges people for having it illegal. Unless somethings changed recently these frames are being shipped everywhere without issue.


There are a million items counterfeited. Assuming you're a customs agent pretty well versed in watches and designer handbags, you may know nothing of bicyles. Unless Pinarello tips customs off, it is a losing battle.

I own a [real] pinarello and I'm not sure if I'd spot this on a freighter if I'm working port authority. I certainly wouldn't if I'm busy and have 10 different cargo freighters to get through and I'm hungry for my lunch break. $0.02


----------



## svard75

jnschwie said:


> There are a million items counterfeited. Assuming you're a customs agent pretty well versed in watches and designer handbags, you may know nothing of bicyles. Unless Pinarello tips customs off, it is a losing battle.
> 
> I own a [real] pinarello and I'm not sure if I'd spot this on a freighter if I'm working port authority. I certainly wouldn't if I'm busy and have 10 different cargo freighters to get through and I'm hungry for my lunch break. $0.02


I understand what you're saying and I agree it is a loosing battle. Maybe Pina could establish some sort of agreement that all frames imported are imported to specific dealers only. For example I live in Canada and I cannot buy a YETI mountain bike frame from a US online retailer. There is some sort of agreement there with the manufacturer and distribution channels. Then it's easy for customs to reject stuff coming from China. If they open or scan the package coming from China to someone outside of the retail chain they could reject it. Actually I'm not really sure that is how the retail channel works, maybe it's more of a trust thing between resellers and manufacturers which the Chinese wouldn't honor anyway.


----------



## jnschwie

svard75 said:


> I understand what you're saying and I agree it is a loosing battle. *Maybe Pina could establish some sort of agreement that all frames imported are imported to specific dealers only. *For example I live in Canada and I cannot buy a YETI mountain bike frame from a US online retailer. There is some sort of agreement there with the manufacturer and distribution channels. Then it's easy for customs to reject stuff coming from China. If they open or scan the package coming from China to someone outside of the retail chain they could reject it. Actually I'm not really sure that is how the retail channel works, maybe it's more of a trust thing between resellers and manufacturers which the Chinese wouldn't honor anyway.



AFAIK, they do - and it is ONE importer only: Gita Cycling Gear - Bike Parts Accessories and Apparel who then distributes to their network.

Still, who would know that unless you have personally worked with them or are really into bikes?


----------



## svard75

jnschwie said:


> AFAIK, they do - and it is ONE importer only: Gita Cycling Gear - Bike Parts Accessories and Apparel who then distributes to their network.
> 
> Still, who would know that unless you have personally worked with them or are really into bikes?


Good to know. Cheers.


----------



## FTR

Please stay on topic.
There are countless other places on RBR where you can argue about knock-offs.
I have my opinion on this but in reality nobody is interested in it.


----------



## Italianrider76

svard75 said:


> A better analogy is more like having a drop dead sexy wife who isn't a gold digger


More like a drop dead sexy blow up doll.


----------



## FTR

kanekikapu said:


> Very nice build FTR. How much does it weigh on the scale?


7.84kg with Dura Ace to Stans rims
7.64kg with Fulcrum 1's
Guessing it will be down around 7.3kg with Mad Fiber's


----------



## scblack

Commesso_dk said:


> SCBLACK that is a fantastic looking bike you have there!!
> 
> Very nice setup.
> 
> Can you tell me the distance from center of bottom bracket to top of seat ?


It is 720mm from centre of BB to top of seat above seat tube.

By the way, edging into the fake argument dribble here - I have a mate with a real Dogma 2 with Shamals - my Chinarello is lighter.:thumbsup:

I'll add one thing - Pinarello have Made in Italy stickers on the Dogma - it is fabricated in China, and painted/stickered in Italy. That might be legal due to dollar value judgements of the work involved in each country, but its not exactly completely honest either. How do people want to argue that point?


----------



## kanekikapu

FTR said:


> 7.84kg with Dura Ace to Stans rims
> 7.64kg with Fulcrum 1's
> Guessing it will be down around 7.3kg with Mad Fiber's


Sweet ride dude! how do you like them magfiber hoops?


----------



## turbogrover

*Sooo....*

...What part of "chinese carbon picture thread" do you guys not understand? Do any of you really think anyone else is interested? Do you realize it's very, very easy to start a new thread filled with anything you want to discuss inside it? Unless you have pics of your chinese carbon soapbox that your standing on, then you should start your own "I hate chinarellos" thread.


----------



## Black37

*An emphatic +1*. I would +2 or +3 if I could!!




turbogrover said:


> ...What part of "chinese carbon picture thread" do you guys not understand? Do any of you really think anyone else is interested? Do you realize it's very, very easy to start a new thread filled with anything you want to discuss inside it? Unless you have pics of your chinese carbon soapbox that your standing on, then you should start your own "I hate chinarellos" thread.


----------



## siimot

Since there has been no pictures for a while, up to date pictures of my fm-015

Personally its the best riding bike i have ever owned  nearly a year old and alot of miles covered


----------



## danny87

siimot said:


> Since there has been no pictures for a while, up to date pictures of my fm-015
> 
> Personally its the best riding bike i have ever owned  nearly a year old and alot of miles covered


Recently built my FM015 up and I've enjoyed riding it so far. From your photos I take it your in the UK. 

I live in Lancashire and the roads are rough, with hills like mountains. ;-)

My question is about your carbon clincher's.. how have you found them on descents? 

Most people seem to think they delaminate etc, and that is what has kept me away from them. 

I would like some wheels built on Kinlin XR380 rims. The only reason I know about them is because of this site, seems like you can make a light wheelset out of them..

Problem is I can't find any UK suppliers though.. Basically I'd like a 38mm or 40mm clincher alloy rim that builds into a 1500-1600g wheelset sort of 24-28 spokes and does not cost the earth. 

I currently have a set of mavic open pro 32/32 on hope open pro 3 hubs, and I'd like something a little lighter and maybe a little bit more aero..


----------



## keithc440

Danny I recently bought some IRD
Aero 30mm Niobium 20/24 wheels with Novatec Superlite hubs
with sapin polyax nipples (rear brass and front alloy) and
Sapin CX-Ray Spokes in black. from Derek at wheelsmith.co.uk.
Would fit your criteria re price and weight. Cost £424 and I have weighed them but lost the note I made. Think they came in about 1500g or under. Anyway they were lighter than my campag Eurus and certainly sound more aero. I do most of my training in West Lancashire and they are fine on those roads.


----------



## siimot

danny87 said:


> Recently built my FM015 up and I've enjoyed riding it so far. From your photos I take it your in the UK.
> 
> I live in Lancashire and the roads are rough, with hills like mountains. ;-)
> 
> My question is about your carbon clincher's.. how have you found them on descents?
> 
> Most people seem to think they delaminate etc, and that is what has kept me away from them.
> 
> I would like some wheels built on Kinlin XR380 rims. The only reason I know about them is because of this site, seems like you can make a light wheelset out of them..
> 
> Problem is I can't find any UK suppliers though.. Basically I'd like a 38mm or 40mm clincher alloy rim that builds into a 1500-1600g wheelset sort of 24-28 spokes and does not cost the earth.
> 
> I currently have a set of mavic open pro 32/32 on hope open pro 3 hubs, and I'd like something a little lighter and maybe a little bit more aero..


Yeah im from the uk sounds like the roads around here, they shake you to death in parts lol,

I haven't had any problems with them done a couple hundred of miles now, on some hard breaking on big descents they can stink a bit but it looks like the pad is just falling to bit not the rim, just have to remember they brake nowhere near as well as an alloy rim too.

The main problem i heard is due to them overheating, as long as your not going on descents where you would need to hold the brakes on for long periods couldn't see it being an issue.

I'm not sure they are faster than my old wheelset but i love the look of them and the noise them make when you get them up to speed


----------



## FTR

kanekikapu said:


> Sweet ride dude! how do you like them magfiber hoops?


Will let you know once I ride them.
They are tubulars and will be race day only wheels.


----------



## danny87

keithc440 said:


> Danny I recently bought some IRD
> Aero 30mm Niobium 20/24 wheels with Novatec Superlite hubs
> with sapin polyax nipples (rear brass and front alloy) and
> Sapin CX-Ray Spokes in black. from Derek at wheelsmith.co.uk.
> Would fit your criteria re price and weight. Cost £424 and I have weighed them but lost the note I made. Think they came in about 1500g or under. Anyway they were lighter than my campag Eurus and certainly sound more aero. I do most of my training in West Lancashire and they are fine on those roads.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> West Lancs, I'm in Preston so I get all around Lancashire, Cumbria, West and North Yorkshire. But yeah I like west Lancs, i.e southport Ormskirk kind of way, a bit flatter nalt wrong with that
> 
> Very lucky really to have so much countryside on our doorstep.
> 
> I've dabbled with low spoke count factory wheels before and got peed off having to reture them all the time! Hence why I got a set of 32/32's they weigh about 1700g but bomb proof really.
> 
> I'm 11 stone so perhaps 24/28 is a little overkill. I'd probably get away with 20/24 most would say, it's just as you know the roads are not kind in some parts round here lol.
> 
> I've seen Strada wheels (google) also are doing a kinlin xr30 wheel on closer inspection.
> 
> But I know of wheelsmith so may go with them on your recommendation. Just thought I'd try something a bit different to the usual big label stuff and see if I can get a bit more for my money. I'd say £430 is reasonable for a a nice light set of durable hand builts!!!


----------



## DudeMtn

siimot said:


> Thanks, Yeah was from Dealextreme


Siimot - sweet looking build. Looks great. Can you elaborate on the wheels please? Impression, ride quality, quality period and price paid. Thank you.


----------



## danny87

siimot said:


> Yeah im from the uk sounds like the roads around here, they shake you to death in parts lol,
> 
> I haven't had any problems with them done a couple hundred of miles now, on some hard breaking on big descents they can stink a bit but it looks like the pad is just falling to bit not the rim, just have to remember they brake nowhere near as well as an alloy rim too.
> 
> The main problem i heard is due to them overheating, as long as your not going on descents where you would need to hold the brakes on for long periods couldn't see it being an issue.
> 
> I'm not sure they are faster than my old wheelset but i love the look of them and the noise them make when you get them up to speed


I'm confident with descending but this put's me off..  

I want a wheelset that I don't have to worry about when flying down a hill at 40+mph to be suddenly confronted by a oncoming car and unable to stop. 

Or as a result of breaking too hard possibly wreck my wheelset. I'm just too lazy for tubs so I guess I'll have to steer clear for the time being. Maybe as the technology progresses I may reconsider in the future.


----------



## siimot

DudeMtn said:


> Siimot - sweet looking build. Looks great. Can you elaborate on the wheels please? Impression, ride quality, quality period and price paid. Thank you.


Thank you 
Wheels are 50mm clinchers from Hongfu, paid $550 fully built and shipped.
Out of the box i wasn't too impressed both wheels were not true and the rear hub was too loud and didn't roll well at all.
Have had the rear wheel rebuilt with a different hub and both have been trued, after a few hundred miles on the uk's potholed roads they have remained true and roll as well if not better than a friends dura ace wheels 
Ride quality is good, they handle very well, they do have some flex when out of the saddle.
If i was to buy again i would just get the rims and source the hubs and spokes myself.



danny87 said:


> I'm confident with descending but this put's me off..
> 
> I want a wheelset that I don't have to worry about when flying down a hill at 40+mph to be suddenly confronted by a oncoming car and unable to stop.
> 
> Or as a result of breaking too hard possibly wreck my wheelset. I'm just too lazy for tubs so I guess I'll have to steer clear for the time being. Maybe as the technology progresses I may reconsider in the future.


I have hit the brakes plenty hard enough on big hills to stop, sudden braking wouldn't cause any problems, more hovering over the brakes on a long descent.
If i was going on a route with alot of up and down hills i would put the alloys wheels back on as they are lighter.


----------



## ferhanmm

Beautiful build siimot.

I'm interested in building my own, would you guys recommend against this?
ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Road-Frame-54cm-Fork-Seatpost-cage-handlebar-/250954531766?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3a6e0e43b6#ht_2379wt_1396

seems like it has almost everything, but if someone more experience could put in their two cents it would be greatly appreciated.

(copy and paste the link and put www in front of it to view it)


----------



## J-dubya

Beautiful work, how was working with Tropitek? transaction? quality?
jw


----------



## J-dubya

Nice, How did you do the graphics? Are those clear or black decals?


----------



## siimot

ferhanmm said:


> Beautiful build siimot.
> 
> I'm interested in building my own, would you guys recommend against this?
> ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Road-Frame-54cm-Fork-Seatpost-cage-handlebar-/250954531766?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3a6e0e43b6#ht_2379wt_1396
> 
> seems like it has almost everything, but if someone more experience could put in their two cents it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> (copy and paste the link and put www in front of it to view it)


I haven't heard of the seller before, i would stick to the bigger companys like hongfu & dengfu see what they quote, is some massive topics on this site with sellers people have bought from


----------



## ferhanmm

siimot said:


> I haven't heard of the seller before, i would stick to the bigger companys like hongfu & dengfu see what they quote, is some massive topics on this site with sellers people have bought from


Hmm I see, well how much should I plan to spend total or what do you think is the average for most of these bikes?


----------



## thirstygreek

Not for nothing but why dont you read this whole thread and the other Chinese threads. Also use the search function.


----------



## Bkelly

*hmmm*

No pictures on this "picture" thread


----------



## JackDaniels

Bkelly said:


> No pictures on this "picture" thread


Yea wtf, here's the winterized version of my fake road bike and my awesome dog.


----------



## svard75

danny87 said:


> keithc440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danny I recently bought some IRD
> Aero 30mm Niobium 20/24 wheels with Novatec Superlite hubs
> with sapin polyax nipples (rear brass and front alloy) and
> Sapin CX-Ray Spokes in black. from Derek at wheelsmith.co.uk.
> Would fit your criteria re price and weight. Cost £424 and I have weighed them but lost the note I made. Think they came in about 1500g or under. Anyway they were lighter than my campag Eurus and certainly sound more aero. I do most of my training in West Lancashire and they are fine on those roads.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> West Lancs, I'm in Preston so I get all around Lancashire, Cumbria, West and North Yorkshire. But yeah I like west Lancs, i.e southport Ormskirk kind of way, a bit flatter nalt wrong with that
> 
> Very lucky really to have so much countryside on our doorstep.
> 
> I've dabbled with low spoke count factory wheels before and got peed off having to reture them all the time! Hence why I got a set of 32/32's they weigh about 1700g but bomb proof really.
> 
> I'm 11 stone so perhaps 24/28 is a little overkill. I'd probably get away with 20/24 most would say, it's just as you know the roads are not kind in some parts round here lol.
> 
> I've seen Strada wheels (google) also are doing a kinlin xr30 wheel on closer inspection.
> 
> But I know of wheelsmith so may go with them on your recommendation. Just thought I'd try something a bit different to the usual big label stuff and see if I can get a bit more for my money. I'd say £430 is reasonable for a a nice light set of durable hand builts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> bikehubstore.com Check them out. I ordered all parts for really cheap then had them hand built all for $400. Kinlin XR300 rims in 28/32 config with ultralight hubs and Ti skewers. I weigh in at 210lbs and these wheels are no issue for me. Weight of wheelset is around 1500g.
Click to expand...


----------



## danny87

svard75 said:


> danny87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bikehubstore.com Check them out. I ordered all parts for really cheap then had them hand built all for $400. Kinlin XR300 rims in 28/32 config with ultralight hubs and Ti skewers. I weigh in at 210lbs and these wheels are no issue for me. Weight of wheelset is around 1500g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really cheap - well it his at the curent exchange rate - its about £250!
> 
> Will have to speak to my wheel builder and see if he would consider it.
> 
> If he would do it I might just buy the rims and hubs from bikehubstore and get the spokes off my wheel builder so he make a little bit on that as well as the labour charge..
Click to expand...


----------



## Wantax

*My Two Girls*

two post more for post picture


----------



## Wantax

1 post more


----------



## Wantax

My Girls

Fm028 (6,320grs):




Fm039 (6,640 grs):


----------



## jcooley

What are your guys suggestions on how to get decals done for a bike. I want to get a matte black bike and then get some decals to put on. Is there a certain type of decal (made of, thickness, application, etc.) that looks and works best on bikes? 

Any advice would be great!


----------



## danny87

Contact Marco in Brazil, absolutely awesome guy, made my decals, very reasonable price wise as well, I mean very reasonable!

Stickers Design: Road


----------



## danny87

I got my decals from Marco, you can see a phot on page 17.

Wantax, what can I say.. nice bikes, not too much.. I really wish I'd gone matte black.


----------



## jcooley

danny87 said:


> Contact Marco in Brazil, absolutely awesome guy, made my decals, very reasonable price wise as well, I mean very reasonable!
> [/url]


Thanks that looks like a good site. Don't carry the exact logo's i am looking for but going to contact them about making them how i want them since i'm guessing he does do that right?


----------



## Tobic

Thanks guys for all the great pictures! Now I got totally obsessed with getting a FM039...


----------



## dinosaurs

Wantax said:


> My Girls
> 
> Fm028 (6,320grs):
> 
> 
> 
> Fm039 (6,640 grs):


Is that a unidirectional frame/fork?


----------



## Wantax

dinosaurs said:


> Is that a unidirectional frame/fork?


Fm028 -> black matt

Fm039 -> carbon ud matt

Cheers!


----------



## nagge

Could you post a close up on the UD matte?
Nice looking bikes btw


----------



## dinosaurs

nagge said:


> Could you post a close up on the UD matte?
> Nice looking bikes btw


I was just going to ask the same thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wantax

Regards!


----------



## nagge

Wow that looks really good!
Thank you for the photos.


----------



## eltribun

Hi,
I tried to get in contact with shenzhen topride by mail to Wallace Song, but after a few days I still have not received any answer. is that normal? others answered a lot quicker, how was your experience with topride, if you had? 
thx


----------



## dinosaurs

By mail or email? 

Wantax, thanks for those pictures. I definitely like the matte UD finish.


----------



## makntracks

A few pics for the masses from Australia.

































And my bike..


----------



## Rugergundog

AWESOME RIDES.

I have a few questions. I have ordered this frame/fork along with everything needed to build this into a bike from Kode in Hong Kong. Also let it be known i realized the sizing on the bike was off in relation to other brands. I ride a 56 in specialized, my SL4 56cm frame is exact same spec as this model in a 54cm. So i ride a 56 in Spec and 54 in KODE...but on reality are same measured size.

Is this a clone or an original KODE bike? If clone,..who?


----------



## Black37

Great build! Did you do your paint or have it done by the manufacturer? Especially liking the wheel decals (or paint)! Bravo!


----------



## makntracks

Design were drawn up by a 3d designer i found on this forum.
Then was all done buy hong-fu (after about 4 months of emails) and wheels done by yishun.
Have had nothing but very good feed back.


----------



## thatkidduffy

UD matte does look the business like.

Is there a massive difference between the UD and regular finish, once they're painted matte?


----------



## Vee

Its an aesthetic layer only. These bikes are layed up using 3k no matter what.


----------



## deviousalex

Vee said:


> Its an aesthetic layer only. These bikes are layed up using 3k no matter what.


I think he's asking is there an _aesthetic_ difference between the UD Matte and 3k Matte since they are both painted in the end.


----------



## Vee

> I think he's asking is there an _aesthetic difference between the UD Matte and 3k Matte since they are both painted in the end._


_

if the frame is painted it could be made of skittles and look the same. ;-)_


----------



## thatkidduffy

^^my point exactly. Cheers chaps.


----------



## Vee

but, ud matte does have a carbon sheen to it that a painted frame won't have. There way not be a weave but you can still see the fiber direction and reflections from them.


----------



## Triaxtremec

looking at getting one of these frames not sure yet but has anyone had good luck with the Chinese bars as well?


----------



## pedaller

Vee said:


> Its an aesthetic layer only. These bikes are layed up using 3k no matter what.


Are you sure? I would have imagined a fair bit of uni-directional would be used as it is cheaper and has higher strength-to weight (in general).


----------



## Vee

pedaller said:


> Are you sure? I would have imagined a fair bit of uni-directional would be used as it is cheaper and has higher strength-to weight (in general).


I have personally looked inside of four frames which revealed 3k weave. Also if you look at pictures of cracked frame you can see the weave is 3k. UD breaks up differently than what you see in the pics.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Vee said:


> I have personally looked inside of four frames which revealed 3k weave. Also if you look at pictures of cracked frame you can see the weave is 3k. UD breaks up differently than what you see in the pics.


That's been my experience too:


----------



## stonerose72

*My FM-15 ISP*

My FM-15 ISP 55cm matte black.


----------



## Vee

stonerose72 said:


> My FM-15 ISP 55cm matte black.


Looks like UD to me. Nice bike


----------



## deviousalex

Vee said:


> I have personally looked inside of four frames which revealed 3k weave. Also if you look at pictures of cracked frame you can see the weave is 3k. UD breaks up differently than what you see in the pics.


Wouldn't that only be the first layer? Couldn't there be some UD in between?


----------



## stonerose72

Thanks. Defo matte black but I can see why you may think it's ud looking at my pic again.


----------



## davcruz

stonerose72 said:


> My FM-15 ISP 55cm matte black.


I like it and I am intrigued by the shifter choice. How long have you been running the Microshift and what are your opinions on them? I recently picked up the same set on close-out from Performance for $125.


----------



## danny87

stonerose72 said:


> Thanks. Defo matte black but I can see why you may think it's ud looking at my pic again.


How do you find the wheels? Given your tag, I'm guessing your from the UK, possibly NorthWest England even maybe?


----------



## stonerose72

Wheels are ok when it's not blowing a gale here in Edinburgh,Scotland (good guess tho) and are pretty heavy at approx 1.8kg but they did only cost £425 and feel happier with the alloy rim. Putting full carbon rims on hold until disc brakes are de rigueur.


----------



## Vee

stonerose72 said:


> Thanks. Defo matte black but I can see why you may think it's ud looking at my pic again.


Yea, now it looks like matte black after seeing the second pic 

Again, nice build.


----------



## danny87

stonerose72 said:


> Wheels are ok when it's not blowing a gale here in Edinburgh,Scotland (good guess tho) and are pretty heavy at approx 1.8kg but they did only cost £425 and feel happier with the alloy rim. Putting full carbon rims on hold until disc brakes are de rigueur.


Oh sorry Edinburgh, great city! It was your tag I thought of the band Stone Roses an thought possible Manc my mistake. 

They are reasonable you get them from Ribble? Keep going into there shop warehouse an seeing them an have been tempted at that price myself!


----------



## MTBMaven

Vee said:


> I have personally looked inside of four frames which revealed 3k weave. Also if you look at pictures of cracked frame you can see the weave is 3k. UD breaks up differently than what you see in the pics.


Not saying these quotes made a definitive case that carbon frames are made from UD and finally wrapped in a weave, if at all, but this does follow what I have understood to be the case. 

"The high importance of laying down patches of carbon fiber prepreg in different orientations is due to carbon fiber having maximum strength only along the lengths of the fibers. This also helps illustrate why using *uni-directional fiber instead of woven carbon fiber* (eg. 1k, 3k, 12k) creates stronger frames. When using woven carbon fiber, at any one time half of the fibers are not oriented so that the force acts along their length. Of course using multiple layers of woven carbon fiber in different orientations would help mitigate this somewhat. However, the other problem with woven fabrics is localized bending of the fibers as the weaves pass across each other. This deficiency affects all woven carbon fibers and cannot be easily overcome.

Thus, the main use of woven carbon fiber when it comes to bicycle frames is for appearance. 1k, 3k, or now more rarely 12k carbon fiber is used on the surface of the frame to give it a more uniform "carbon look". At Velocite we use unidirectional carbon fiber and only resort to woven carbon fiber when it has clear structural, or mechanical benefits, and never as a cosmetic top layer. When you look at a Velocite frame you can see the intricate structural top carbon fiber layer in full view. For more reading: D. Chung Composite Materials Science and Applications, 2nd Edition"
Source

"...the technique used by Felt: Dynamic Monocoque Construction. We start with sheets of *unidirectional fiber* (picture long, straight, black hair). These sheets can be made from fibers with different levels of modulus (60T, 40T and 30T), depending on the intended usage of the bike."
Source


----------



## FTR

To try to bring this back to where it was meant to be (pictures, not rambling stupid questions such as can already be found in the latest Chinese Carbon and Ebay thread) here are some updated pics of my FM028.
Stay on topic. If you dont have a pic or a positive comment about the pics then close the link and go elsewhere.
Changed out the white bar tape for black, changed out the Prologo for an SMP Composit and changed out the crappy Chinese bottle cages for some Elite Aussie flag cages.


----------



## PaxRomana

That is a nice setup, FTR. Personally, I think some decals on the downtube would complete it.


----------



## Black37

Loved it the first time... even better now!

Are you running tubeless with those Stan's wheels? If so, what do you think?




FTR said:


> To try to bring this back to where it was meant to be (pictures, not rambling stupid questions such as can already be found in the latest Chinese Carbon and Ebay thread) here are some updated pics of my FM028.
> Stay on topic. If you dont have a pic or a positive comment about the pics then close the link and go elsewhere.
> Changed out the white bar tape for black, changed out the Prologo for an SMP Composit and changed out the crappy Chinese bottle cages for some Elite Aussie flag cages.


----------



## Rugergundog

Rugergundog said:


> AWESOME RIDES.
> 
> I have a few questions. I have ordered this frame/fork along with everything needed to build this into a bike from Kode in Hong Kong. Also let it be known i realized the sizing on the bike was off in relation to other brands. I ride a 56 in specialized, my SL4 56cm frame is exact same spec as this model in a 54cm. So i ride a 56 in Spec and 54 in KODE...but on reality are same measured size.
> 
> Is this a clone or an original KODE bike? If clone,..who?


*Nobody can identify this frame? I can't believe im the first to buy one. I suspect its a clone of some other model from a larger company...just can't find it.*


----------



## nagge

FTR said:


> To try to bring this back to where it was meant to be (pictures, not rambling stupid questions such as can already be found in the latest Chinese Carbon and Ebay thread) here are some updated pics of my FM028.
> Stay on topic. If you dont have a pic or a positive comment about the pics then close the link and go elsewhere.
> Changed out the white bar tape for black, changed out the Prologo for an SMP Composit and changed out the crappy Chinese bottle cages for some Elite Aussie flag cages.


Nice ride 

How do you like the wheels? I was thinking about getting those with 32 spokes but I'm afraid they will be bad as far as aero goes, do you have any input in that regard?


----------



## thatkidduffy

FTR said:


> To try to bring this back to where it was meant to be (pictures, not rambling stupid questions such as can already be found in the latest Chinese Carbon and Ebay thread) here are some updated pics of my FM028.
> Stay on topic. If you dont have a pic or a positive comment about the pics then close the link and go elsewhere.
> Changed out the white bar tape for black, changed out the Prologo for an SMP Composit and changed out the crappy Chinese bottle cages for some Elite Aussie flag cages.


Cracking paint job, really like that. Well done.


----------



## FTR

rugergundog said:


> *nobody can identify this frame? I can't believe im the first to buy one. I suspect its a clone of some other model from a larger company...just can't find it.*


Picture thread. Not question thread!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FTR

Black37 said:


> Loved it the first time... even better now!
> 
> Are you running tubeless with those Stan's wheels? If so, what do you think?


Nope.
Running standard tubes.
Dont get me started about what I think about the nonsense of road tubeless.


----------



## FTR

nagge said:


> Nice ride
> 
> How do you like the wheels? I was thinking about getting those with 32 spokes but I'm afraid they will be bad as far as aero goes, do you have any input in that regard?


Mine are 32 hole Dura Ace hubs laced to the Stans rims and I love them for training and general ridiing.
I raced on them in Crits a couple of times and for some reason they felt slow vs my Fulcrum 1's. I also just bought some Mad Fibers that I will race on.

If you are just training and riding on them go for it


----------



## MTBMaven

FTR said:


> Nope.
> Running standard tubes.
> Dont get me started about what I think about the nonsense of road tubeless.


Picture thread. Not question *or answers* thread!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FTR

MTBMaven said:


> Picture thread. Not question *or answers* thread!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, I did originally think that but there is a difference between asking questions about the pictured bikes and just clogging up the thread with questions about stuff that should be asked in the other thread.

Oops.
Are responses OK?


----------



## turbogrover

PaxRomana said:


> That is a nice setup, FTR. Personally, I think some decals on the downtube would complete it.


That is a nice setup, FTR. Personally, I think some decals on the downtube would *RUIN* it. :thumbsup:

...and thanks for trying to keep this thread on topic.


----------



## Wantax

Gorgeeeeeeel!


----------



## DudeMtn

stonerose72 said:


> Thanks. Defo matte black but I can see why you may think it's ud looking at my pic again.


Stonerose, good looking bike, very similar to mine but non-ISP. Please give info/details on those wheels - where you acquired, how much $$, quality, impressions etc. Thanks!


----------



## Adler

Wantax said:


> Gorgeeeeeeel!


Awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## deviousalex

Wantax said:


> Gorgeeeeeeel! ]


Is this an fm039 or fm098?


----------



## kanekikapu

it's a fm039.


----------



## ReConnect

*2010 Build*

Hi Guys,
This was my last year build. Hope you like it.
This years design was way to expensive to produce they told me, so any ideas what to do with an extremely cool but expensive design?!?

The best


----------



## ReConnect

HI,
This must be a Willier frame....


----------



## Tobic

Wantax, is that framesize 52 again? I'm a bit doubtful about the sizes indicated on the hongfu webpage. It says 540mm for the seat tube for a 54 frame. How is the length of the 52s seat tube?

Sorry for asking questions here, once my own build is done I will ameliorate my sins by posting pictures


----------



## Wantax

Tobic said:


> Wantax, is that framesize 52 again? I'm a bit doubtful about the sizes indicated on the hongfu webpage. It says 540mm for the seat tube for a 54 frame. How is the length of the 52s seat tube?
> 
> Sorry for asking questions here, once my own build is done I will ameliorate my sins by posting pictures


Sorry isn't 52 mine is 50


----------



## timsen

That FM039 is an sweet Ride !! 
What's your normal size of your bike?
50 or 52?

I don't know which size to choose with the setback


----------



## oh2winlemans

Makntracks... Beautiful Paintjob and wonderful build!!!! Glad to see the red seat gone LOL


----------



## turbogrover

Tobic said:


> Wantax, is that framesize 52 again? I'm a bit doubtful about the sizes indicated on the hongfu webpage. It says 540mm for the seat tube for a 54 frame. How is the length of the 52s seat tube?
> 
> Sorry for asking questions here, once my own build is done I will ameliorate my sins by posting pictures


Use the private messaging just like everyone else does.


----------



## oh2winlemans

*Introducing Seven Dog Bicyces *

Here is my carbon frameset from Shenzhen. I own a small vinyl cutter, so all stickers are buy me. Seven Dog refers to our 7 rescue dogs, and the frameset is named Indy after our Beagle rescue LOL












<a href="https://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff98/oh2winlemans/?action=view&current=SevenDogFrame2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff98/oh2winlemans/SevenDogFrame2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## berndrea

I like the stickers!


----------



## Bkelly

love the head badge!:thumbsup:


----------



## ceezpa

Can anyone tell me how to get their raw frame painted with the wording and such?

Thanks.


----------



## turbogrover

*too obnoxious*

I like this headtube badge. Clever design idea. I have rescue dogs myself.








The rest of the lettering looks too obnoxious like you're advertising. Bikes as billboards are for pro teams on TV. Use your talents to create some bike art.
I wouldn't want my street driven car to be covered in advertising either. Just my thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## oh2winlemans

ceezpa said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get their raw frame painted with the wording and such?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi... not sure if your refering to my frameset, but mine isnt painted, its vinyl lettering. I actually made it myself with a small vinyl cutter I have at the house. Any sign shop can make any size you need. I am also open to the possiblity of making them for you if you cant find someone to do it.


----------



## J-dubya

oh2winlemans said:


> Here is my carbon frameset from Shenzhen. I own a small vinyl cutter, so all stickers are buy me. Seven Dog refers to our 7 rescue dogs, and the frameset is named Indy after our Beagle rescue LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that matte 3k?
> What model number is that frame? Who did you work with?
> How was the process and transaction?
> jws


----------



## oh2winlemans

The company I purchased from was Shenzhen Zhongwei Composite Material Co., Ltd. I spoke with Carolyn Long on the alibaba site. She was really helpful. It is matte 3k carbon. The transaction was really really easy. I contacted her to order, they had to make it because they didnt have it in stock. She told me it would take a week. 1 week later she sent me a tracking number, and 5 days later it was at my local post office and I picked it up. The frameset is there 004 frame. It is super cool in person. It is getting built right now and I will post pictures when its finished, hopefully by this friday.


----------



## oh2winlemans

turbogrover said:


> I like this headtube badge. Clever design idea. I have rescue dogs myself. The rest of the lettering looks too obnoxious like you're advertising. Bikes as billboards are for pro teams on TV. Use your talents to create some bike art.
> I wouldn't want my street driven car to be covered in advertising either. Just my thought. :thumbsup:


I am advertising... I purchased a $500.00 frameset, put $30.00 worth of vinyl on it, and now planning to sell a full line of Seven Dog Bicycles for 3k each just like all the other manufacturers LMAO... 

Actually, the letters were a little bigger than I had planned, but I ended up wanting more of a two-toned look, so the bigger stickers kinda give that impression I think. Will see how it looks built and decide from there.


----------



## ceezpa

Did you clear coat over the stickers?


----------



## oh2winlemans

ceezpa said:


> Did you clear coat over the stickers?


No clearcoat... the stickers are made from 5-7 year premium outdoor sign vinyl. It is very thin, but very durable and since the bike will not be outside all the time, it will pretty much last as long as the frame. Also, it is not super hard to remove incase I decide to sell the frame, or make a change in the future. Once it is clearcoated over, then the only way to change it would be to have the frame stripped and repainted. The vinyl comes in just about any color you can imagine, including carbon look, flouresents ect. Who knows, I may change all the logos to flouresent yellow someday LOL


----------



## ceezpa

Sounds cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dukes23

Awesome build. Does the matte finish show scratches easily?


----------



## leach.r.83

thats really sweet!


----------



## rwhsurf

I really like the lines of that frame... If you are open to viusla critique,,,I would take the lettering off the fork. Look forward to seeing it built up.


----------



## baptizare

My first road bike on FLX-FR- 305 frame from flyxii taken on my first test ride. Still need to break in and get used to the setting before I cut the steer tube and reduced the spacer.


----------



## robpar

Well, looked at this thread for a while; nice bikes BUT it seems a lot of people have bought the wrong size frame; some have more than 40mm of spacers; some even more. Headtube too short? or they have the wrong stem angle...
I think a lot of people buying these frames have not looked at their fit correctly.... but hey, what do I know..


----------



## Vee

robpar said:


> Well, looked at this thread for a while; nice bikes BUT it seems a lot of people have bought the wrong size frame; some have more than 40mm of spacers; some even more. Headtube too short? or they have the wrong stem angle...
> I think a lot of people buying these frames have not looked at their fit correctly.... but hey, what do I know..


You're correct about people buying the wrong size, and any amount of spacers over 40mm is too much, but there is no such thing as a "wrong stem angle".


----------



## robpar

Vee said:


> You're correct about people buying the wrong size, and any amount of spacers over 40mm is too much, but there is no such thing as a "wrong stem angle".


I meant: use a steeper stem angle and less spacers. Some here are bordering on "unsafe"


----------



## Dukes23

baptizare said:


> My first road bike on FLX-FR- 305 frame from flyxii taken on my first test ride. Still need to break in and get used to the setting before I cut the steer tube and reduced the spacer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the handlebar from a chinese website? I was thinking about getting chinese carbon handlebars but wasn't sure where I should start looking and the quality of the product. Any suggestions or thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dukes23

interesting


----------



## Dukes23

mikep said:


> Here is mine;
> 
> More photos available here


Wow really nice bike! The more I look at the carbon frames, the more I want one. How do you like the ride? Have you had any problems, and if you don't mind, where did you buy your handlebars? I have a 2004 giant ocr 2 that I want to get rid of. I was thinking of building one like yours. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance. 

Matt


----------



## rwhsurf

J-Dubya... do you have a weight on that frame?


----------



## ah lun

hey everybody, I am new here, just to say hi!

I am planning to have a FM015 ISP, however, at the moment, everybody in China is on Chinese new year vacation. Hope they will be back on coming Monday.


----------



## oh2winlemans

what happened?


----------



## oh2winlemans

Yes, I know the headset spacer is high... going to work it down over the next couple of days to get it right where I want it... its raining! 
Sram Red Crankset and front D, Sram Force rear D and shifters, FSA K-wing bars, HEAVY Mavic Aksium wheelset. Specialized saddle and stem, KMC chain, Tektro Brakes, stickers by me with vinyl cutter








<a href="https://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff98/oh2winlemans/?action=view&current=026.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff98/oh2winlemans/026.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## FTR

Now with Mad Fiber's!!!!
58cm, 6.98kg.


----------



## oh2winlemans

FTR said:


> Now with Mad Fiber's!!!!
> 58cm, 6.98kg.


THAT IS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the Mad Fibers... excellent job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert9168

*DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
Mr Wallace Song*

i purchased a frame off them approx 8 months ago and it cracked at the juction between the seat post clamp and seat tube. it was built correctly not over tourqued etc and only ridden 2-3 times and i noticed the crack as i was adjusting the seatpost height (as i was still setting the frame up riding/sizing it). have been in contact and was iniyially told he would review it internally and get back to me -they never did. i have emailed and live messaged them -apparently Mr Wallace is never in but will get back to me -i leave my details but he never does.

dont want to destroy the thread but wanted to spread the word
thanks

*DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
Mr Wallace Song *


----------



## FTR

robert9168 said:


> *DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
> Mr Wallace Song*
> 
> i purchased a frame off them approx 8 months ago and it cracked at the juction between the seat post clamp and seat tube. it was built correctly not over tourqued etc and only ridden 2-3 times and i noticed the crack as i was adjusting the seatpost height (as i was still setting the frame up riding/sizing it). have been in contact and was iniyially told he would review it internally and get back to me -they never did. i have emailed and live messaged them -apparently Mr Wallace is never in but will get back to me -i leave my details but he never does.
> 
> dont want to destroy the thread but wanted to spread the word
> thanks
> 
> *DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
> Mr Wallace Song *


Thanks for ignoring requests to NOT post in this thread off topic.


----------



## powking12

FTR, those wheels are teh sex-a!


----------



## DOZ

iamsamuellee said:


> My FM039 from HongFu, components a mixture of campagnolo athena 2011, Selle Italia, 3T, Fast Forward Wheetset.


What size is your frame?


----------



## ricosuave

BirdLikeClimber said:


> My chinese "Colnago" build


Thant looks amazing! I noticed the top tube is more level than sloping. What size is that? Do you have a direct link to purchase?

Thanks


----------



## PaxRomana

FTR said:


> Now with Mad Fiber's!!!!
> 58cm, 6.98kg.


The bike looks better without the Mad Fibers. I'm sure those wheels ride great, but they look a bit toy-like on that bike.


----------



## Black37

Looks grrrrrrreat! I like the Mad Fibers. What seat is that? Comforable?



FTR said:


> Now with Mad Fiber's!!!!
> 58cm, 6.98kg.


----------



## FTR

Selle SMP Composite.
Very happy with it.


----------



## gb155

No Longer own them, but these were mine

60cm FM028










FM015, 58CM









and The 58cm "Dogma", fitting in well on race day


----------



## nagge

nm...


----------



## dinosaurs

Looks good, although I don't agree with putting the Cervelo stickers on it. To each his own though.


----------



## JackDaniels

Edit for picture thread. Slammed and Quarqed.


----------



## PaxRomana

The guy with the fake Trek needs to re-size his photos. Not sure why you would fake a Trek anyway. Good grief.

Some very nice bikes on this thread. The best ones are the ones that display the imagination and creativity of the rider, not the counterfeiting abilities of the factory.

Sweet ride, JackDaniels.


----------



## exotec

my wifes china carbon bike - it's a hongfu


----------



## Crawf

exotec said:


> my wifes china carbon bike - it's a hongfu


That looks great and different, what paint finish is that?


----------



## exotec

Crawf said:


> That looks great and different, what paint finish is that?


paint job was done from a local shop, design by my wife herself


----------



## rwhsurf

*Topridetek TP-R811*

This is my TP-R811. It was going to be a backup bike to my Storck Scenario, but I have been riding this more than the Storck. I have about 500 miles on it and am impressed with the ride and handling characteristics thus far. Not quite as stiff as the Storck but not many bikes are. The bars are also from Topridetek and are the integrated stem design.


----------



## richnmib

your Seven Dog bike is awesome


----------



## Vee

rwhsurf said:


> This is my TP-R811. It was going to be a backup bike to my Storck Scenario, but I have been riding this more than the Storck. I have about 500 miles on it and am impressed with the ride and handling characteristics thus far. Not quite as stiff as the Storck but not many bikes are. The bars are also from Topridetek and are the integrated stem design.


Looks great. More pictures please.


----------



## grantb1

awesome builds!


----------



## AvantDale

FTR, Jack, rwhsurf...done good!


----------



## Hiro11

Matte 3K MC053 (size 54) mailed from Miracle Trade today for me:










I bought a set of bars, a stem and three headsets as well (just in case).

Seriously long seatpost was free.

Ordered on 1/7. In the interim Spring Festival slowed everything down. No big deal.

Love the flowery backdrop Jack Chen uses.


----------



## mlrs_27m

delete


----------



## mlrs_27m

Here is mine. Sorry for the cell phone pic.


----------



## DudeMtn

Ignore TurboGOMER.

the seven dogs bike and reconnect bikes are awesome. very creative and nice. after several months and a number of posts, i have seen no pictures out of him and mostly worthless input with no value. bagging on someone for being too obnoxious when that is precisely what you are is comical. BTW, using a shot of your own flock of seaguls~side~face~head~mug, whatever that is, as your avitar is stunning to say the least. for my money, that is too obnoxious ~ i'm sayin.


----------



## Vee

DudeMtn said:


> Ignore TurboGOMER.
> 
> the seven dogs bike and reconnect bikes are awesome. very creative and nice. after several months and a number of posts, i have seen no pictures out of him and mostly worthless input with no value. bagging on someone for being too obnoxious when that is precisely what you are is comical. BTW, using a shot of your own flock of seaguls~side~face~head~mug, whatever that is, as your avitar is stunning to say the least. for my money, that is too obnoxious ~ i'm sayin.


So he doesn't like logos, big deal. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinion. You shouldn't get so upset because someone else disagrees with you. 

In other news, you haven't seen pictures turbogrover's bike? It has a colorful array of fishies on it...


----------



## Crappymonkey

mlrs_27m said:


> Here is mine. Sorry for the cell phone pic.


I like th F Bomb


----------



## vili42

Nice!


----------



## vili42

Good looking bikes


----------



## Ricey155

Love MikeP effort superb


----------



## shreddr

Long time MTB racer, road trainer and frequent lurker here. I thought I would share my recent chinese carbon acquisition, as I think it came out pretty nice. 

This is the ISP from Carbonzone, I am sure you can tell me the manufacturer and model number, I got it off eBay painted like you see it. I added a retro Easton MTB decal set, and built it up with NOS Shimano Ultegra 6500 9spd, so I could use my Retro Spinergy's. I included some nice easton EC90 aero carbon bars, and a FSA carbon crankset with Ti BB, and a WTB Devo saddle, weight is 17.5 lbs with pedals and if I wanted to go superlight on the wheels could pull off another pound, the Spinergy's are about 1800grams, and I could pull of a half pound easy and be under 17lbs, but for now I'm gonna keep the Spinergy's on. My total cost was about $1700, but I sold off an old Columbus frame/fork and a full 600EX group for $500 so net investment was $1200, cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## f3rg

shreddr said:


> This is the ISP from Carbonzone, I am sure you can tell me the manufacturer and model number, I got it off eBay painted like you see it. I added a retro Easton MTB decal set, and built it up with NOS Shimano Ultegra 6500 9spd, so I could use my Retro Spinergy's. I included some nice easton EC90 aero carbon bars, and a FSA carbon crankset with Ti BB, and a WTB Devo saddle, weight is 17.5 lbs with pedals and if I wanted to go superlight on the wheels could pull off another pound, the Spinergy's are about 1800grams, and I could pull of a half pound easy and be under 17lbs, but for now I'm gonna keep the Spinergy's on. My total cost was about $1700, but I sold off an old Columbus frame/fork and a full 600EX group for $500 so net investment was $1200, cool! :thumbsup:


Hey, what handlebar is that? I like the flat section on the shallow drops.


----------



## shreddr

It's the Easton Carbon EC90 aero it feel great!


----------



## andresmuro

Is this a 53?


----------



## Blue Bird

Here is a newer pic of my FM020 built up with road bike bars. This thing is FAST!


----------



## turbogrover

I like this bike except for the all the Easton logos. I have the same frame, and really like the ride.


----------



## Hiro11

Here's mine, just to get a picture in this thread:










Miracle Trade MC053 (Foil clone) size 54
Full Ultegra 6600
Shimano 6700 wheels
Continental GP4000s tires
Miracle Trade full carbon ergo bars (420MM, HB003) and stem (100MM, ST002).

Weighs just about 16.5 pounds.


----------



## PeterMissingham

Hi all

Pictures of my bike attached. 

View attachment 252173


View attachment 252174


View attachment 252175


View attachment 252176


Details of my build are:

- Frame is Hongfu bikes FM-039 integrated set post
- Carbon handlebars also from Hongfu (HB HF-003)
- Wheels are 60mm full carbon clinchers with titanium skewers from Yishun Bike. 
- Carbon bottle cages also from Yishun Bike. 
- Decals: a combination of Velominati and Campag decals from Bike Decals. I've also ordered custom made decals from Marco that have yet to arrive.
- Full Campag Chorus 11 group set with Swiss Stop carbon specific brake pads
- Seat: Fizik Arione CX carbon rails.
- Computer: Bryton Rider 50.

I'll post full build details (costs, delivery times etc) on the Chinese Carbon Frames forum.

I had a LBS do the build. 

I have to put a few finishing touches to it (drop the handlebars a couple of spacers, install Speedplay pedals and put the main decals on the down tube and wheels when they show up) and will add photos when I do.

It rides like a dream. It's lighter, stiffer and more aero than my Bianchi 928 T Cube. Amazing considering how cheap the frame is. I'm seriously enjoying it! Also the new Chorus group set is sensational.

Cheers!


----------



## PaxRomana

That is a really nice looking ride, Peter.


----------



## timsen

I like!


----------



## boulder74

Where do you guys get your build kits? I was thinking maybe SRAM Force compact with an 11-28 rear and Mavic wheels. Any thoughts?


----------



## the mayor

@ PeterM......that is a beautiful bike.
simple, understated work horse.
Which frame is that?


----------



## PeterMissingham

Hi there. Thanks for your generous comments. Frame is a FM-039 ISP, matte black UD, from Hongfu bikes.


----------



## Progen

PeterMissingham said:


> Hi there. Thanks for your generous comments. Frame is a FM-039 ISP, matte black UD, from Hongfu bikes.


How do the wheels ride? I'm thinking of getting a pair of Chinese carbon wheelsets myself but tubular versions and in 50mm for front and 88mm behind.


----------



## PeterMissingham

The 60mm clinchers ride very well. I've done a couple of races with them (150km and 110km) and a few training rides, and they have performed on every occasssion (they roll well and are very aero). Braking is a bit noisy (squealing), but I think that's an issue with the way I have brakes set up rather than the wheels themsleves. Overall, a no brainer for the money.


----------



## tron

Here is the design my carbon contact has worked up for me. The green will be slightly different if i go through with it. I had planned on a more elaborate paint job but the different colors proved to be a challenge. Just throwing it out there for comments.


----------



## shreddr

Dont you want any of the weave to show?


----------



## Timbuctoo

Love that black & green Vivid bike. Nice colours and great looking wheels, I'm looking at building something like this us, maybe PM me with some info as I'm in Oz as well!!


----------



## TRIPLE1050

*Mc 008 miracle*

here is mine


----------



## robc in wi

Nice! My 008 is still awaiting a build up. I've been working 85-95 hour weeks so no free time for anything. My weekend job is done in 10 days (ski resort) so I hope to get started soon.
Any problems with cabling, headset etc...?


----------



## TRIPLE1050

only the guide under the BB need to be trimmed a bit. Generally speaking the bike could shift more smoothly (at least with ULTEGRA) but I I think that the interanl cables at the BB have a lot of friction. I am working on a plan. I will let you know how it goes. Other than that it is very good ride. Plenty stiff and more importantly for me very comfy.


----------



## DudeMtn

*Decals from Marco Pollo - In and On*

I designed these last summer and had Marco mock them up for me. I finally ordered a few weeks ago, got them in a few days ago and applied. Quality is good and I am pleased. Marco's communication is great and he is easy to work with. with the translation, it takes patience and attention to detail. the word "design" was misspelled on the decal at the bottom of the down tube. interestingly, I remember someone prior having the same issue, so pay attention if you get one or anything else with words . To his credit, he is sending me 2 new ones as well as having sent several extras in the original shipment of various ones I designed.

My nickname from childhood is "hair" and I went with a "crosshair" theme as you see, using the target as the zero. The "6" is the elemental number for carbon as many of you know, the double diamond is reference to the ski runs we ski here in CO as well as the obvious connection between carbon and diamonds. i have more decals, some red some white and some both but I think this is enough and didn't want to overdo it.. 

DengFu ~ 58cm ~ FM015 ~ 3k ~ Matte Black


----------



## tyfelmingham

My MC012 (FM018) tri bike. If anyone has any questions, more than happy to help.










Build List: 
Frame	MC012 Non ISP
Fork	MC012 Fork
Seatpost	MC012 Aero Seatpost
Saddle	Passo Manie
Handlebars	Chinese TT Bars
Headset	Neco
Top Cap	Neco
Stem Ravx Pace 90mm
BarTape	Pro Standard Red
Brake Levers	Dura Ace 7800
Wheels	Chinese 88mm Tubulars (Yishun - carbon hubs w/ titanium skewers)
Shifters	Dura Ace 7900
Cables Shimano
Brakes	Tektro 750
Bottom Bracket	Ultegra 6700
Crankset	Ultegra 6700 grey compact
Chainring	Ultegra 6700 grey compact
FD Ultegra 6700 grey
RD	Ultegra 6700 grey
Cassette	Ultegra 6700 11-23
Chain KMC X10SL-TI
Tires	Corsa Evo CX 21mm w/ Vittoria 110mm valve extenders
Bottle Cages	Chinese Carbon w/ XLAB Torpedo Mounts
Pedals	Ultegra Carbon
Computer	Cateye Strada Wireless


----------



## deviousalex

tyfelmingham said:


> My MC012 (FM018) tri bike. If anyone has any questions, more than happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build List:
> Frame	MC012 Non ISP
> Fork	MC012 Fork
> Seatpost	MC012 Aero Seatpost
> Saddle	Passo Manie
> Handlebars	Chinese TT Bars
> Headset	Neco
> Top Cap	Neco
> Stem Ravx Pace 90mm
> BarTape	Pro Standard Red
> Brake Levers	Dura Ace 7800
> Wheels	Chinese 88mm Tubulars (Yishun - carbon hubs w/ titanium skewers)
> Shifters	Dura Ace 7900
> Cables	Shimano
> Brakes	Tektro 750
> Bottom Bracket	Ultegra 6700
> Crankset	Ultegra 6700 grey compact
> Chainring	Ultegra 6700 grey compact
> FD	Ultegra 6700 grey
> RD	Ultegra 6700 grey
> Cassette	Ultegra 6700 11-23
> Chain KMC X10SL-TI
> Tires	Corsa Evo CX 21mm w/ Vittoria 110mm valve extenders
> Bottle Cages	Chinese Carbon w/ XLAB Torpedo Mounts
> Pedals	Ultegra Carbon
> Computer	Cateye Strada Wireless


Nice cervelo p5 style water bottle


----------



## PaxRomana

Man, another nice bike. Well done, tyfelmingham. 

I like seeing people's creativity with these bikes. Much better than getting a Chinarello.


----------



## Zman099

Where did you purchase the head tube decal (SPA). I am looking for a Greek version (GRC)


----------



## SBains187

Nice bikes guys, hopefully i get mine soon and will be able to post it.


----------



## csneom4a1

DudeMtn said:


> I designed these last summer and had Marco mock them up for me. I finally ordered a few weeks ago, got them in a few days ago and applied. Quality is good and I am pleased. Marco's communication is great and he is easy to work with. with the translation, it takes patience and attention to detail. the word "design" was misspelled on the decal at the bottom of the down tube. interestingly, I remember someone prior having the same issue, so pay attention if you get one or anything else with words . To his credit, he is sending me 2 new ones as well as having sent several extras in the original shipment of various ones I designed.
> 
> My nickname from childhood is "hair" and I went with a "crosshair" theme as you see, using the target as the zero. The "6" is the elemental number for carbon as many of you know, the double diamond is reference to the ski runs we ski here in CO as well as the obvious connection between carbon and diamonds. i have more decals, some red some white and some both but I think this is enough and didn't want to overdo it..
> 
> DengFu ~ 58cm ~ FM015 ~ 3k ~ Matte Black



Is that 3k matte or full matte black? It looks full matte black, but pictures make it hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Zman099

*SPA Sticker on Head tube*

Can yo provide information on where to purchase the head tube decal


----------



## lyot2003

DudeMtn said:


> I designed these last summer and had Marco mock them up for me. I finally ordered a few weeks ago, got them in a few days ago and applied. Quality is good and I am pleased. Marco's communication is great and he is easy to work with. with the translation, it takes patience and attention to detail. the word "design" was misspelled on the decal at the bottom of the down tube. interestingly, I remember someone prior having the same issue, so pay attention if you get one or anything else with words . To his credit, he is sending me 2 new ones as well as having sent several extras in the original shipment of various ones I designed.
> 
> My nickname from childhood is "hair" and I went with a "crosshair" theme as you see, using the target as the zero. The "6" is the elemental number for carbon as many of you know, the double diamond is reference to the ski runs we ski here in CO as well as the obvious connection between carbon and diamonds. i have more decals, some red some white and some both but I think this is enough and didn't want to overdo it..
> 
> DengFu ~ 58cm ~ FM015 ~ 3k ~ Matte Black


great frame!!


----------



## DudeMtn

csneom4a1 said:


> Is that 3k matte or full matte black? It looks full matte black, but pictures make it hard to tell sometimes.


Hi, the frame is 3k rather than 12k but the paint is solid full matte black which is exactly what I wanted. To be clear, you can not see any weave even up close - solid flat black.

Thanks for the compliments here.

Not sure if the question about the "SPA" head tube logo is for me b/c it isn't quoted. But if so, I designed it and Marco made it.


----------



## svard75

Here's an updated photo of my weekend ride. Larger chainrings arrived. Installed them and re-aligned the FD. I discovered that the FM015 frame doesn't support compact cranksets very well. When I mounted the FD I quickly noticed that the derailleur would hit the chainstay when in the small chainring. It's perfect now.


----------



## lyot2003

rwhsurf said:


> This is my TP-R811. It was going to be a backup bike to my Storck Scenario, but I have been riding this more than the Storck. I have about 500 miles on it and am impressed with the ride and handling characteristics thus far. Not quite as stiff as the Storck but not many bikes are. The bars are also from Topridetek and are the integrated stem design.


Impressive ! What is the weight of this bike ?


----------



## chipgrafx

Some cool looking bikes in here. I have the FM028 on order from Deng Fu and I can't wait to get it built up. I am planning on some custom graphic design and coloring but I can't post my mockups until I hit that magical 10 post number.


----------



## chipgrafx

Looks like I've surpassed the 10 post minimum so I can finally post a Photoshop mockup of what I will be doing with my frame.

The frame is 3k weave with the matte finish. The orange inside the fork and stays will have a matte finish also, but will actually be vinyl rather than paint. The lettering/logo (currently says 'SAMPLE TEXT' because I haven't decided what will be there) on the downtube will be glossy black.

I decided to go with vinyl rather than paint so I can always change things up if I get tired of how it looks. Or, I can just go bare carbon.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

svard75 said:


> Here's an updated photo of my weekend ride. Larger chainrings arrived. Installed them and re-aligned the FD. I discovered that the FM015 frame doesn't support compact cranksets very well. When I mounted the FD I quickly noticed that the derailleur would hit the chainstay when in the small chainring. It's perfect now.


What chainset are you using now? 

I was hoping to use a 50/34 compact on the FM015 ... What you are saying is that the derailleur will hit the chain stay when in the 34 chainring???



'DudeMtn' or anyone with the FM015 frame ...
What chainset are you using?


----------



## svard75

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> What chainset are you using now?
> 
> I was hoping to use a 50/34 compact on the FM015 ... What you are saying is that the derailleur will hit the chain stay when in the 34 chainring???
> 
> 
> 
> 'DudeMtn' or anyone with the FM015 frame ...
> What chainset are you using?


That is correct. At least with the Red FD it did. I bought 52/36 BBB replacement chainrings and it pushes the FD just high enough to clear the chainstay.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

svard75 said:


> That is correct. At least with the Red FD it did. I bought 52/36 BBB replacement chainrings and it pushes the FD just high enough to clear the chainstay.


That will make me re-think my choice of frame ... FM015? I would very much like to use the compact 50/34 crankset, or I could just stick it out with a 53/39 and just build it into my legs ... 

Cheers for that.


----------



## svard75

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> That will make me re-think my choice of frame ... FM015? I would very much like to use the compact 50/34 crankset, or I could just stick it out with a 53/39 and just build it into my legs ...
> 
> Cheers for that.


Here's a closeup of my FD mounted with the 52/36 on a compact crankset. See how close it is to the chainstay?

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Dn3EfI6hTVZ_Y48-BKTaTFhnvcbuZjyt3kcFh1s-QMQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-HNwDOnabCBo/T2YwrV5wB8I/AAAAAAAAABs/s6yhJup1bf8/s800/IMG_1300.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/105099584504060580911/Bikes?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCObN7837i8e4pwE&feat=embedwebsite">Bikes</a></td></tr></table>

TBH I thought I would notice a big difference so I switched my rear cassette from an 11-23 to a 12-25 and it's perfect now. I've been downhill at over 60KPH and the spin is nice.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

hey svard75 ... thank you very much for the photos ... i was just about to ask if you had any ... :thumbsup: ... I can see that the FD is already very very close to the chain stay ... cheers


----------



## atlas182

Could you tell me anything about those TT bars? Where are they from? What are the cabling req's for the brakes and shifters?


----------



## maxxevv

The side profile of Shimano FD's are somewhat different. And seems shorter by proportion to Svard75's pict. 

So, there might be some cure there. Haven't had the chance to compare them at hand, but based on the ending where the cage folds and bridges the 2 plates, the Shimano connecter being inside and the SRAM one being lower and outside, it would seem that the Shimano design is overall shorter ??


----------



## svard75

The seattube angles are different but hopefully this will give you a better idea.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/kjFdCCd1US_BJwKsrPNJ5KGjvn0ZTCcc03-_ztfOUH0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-QrrdnTc5wyY/T2cFW_SH1WI/AAAAAAAAAB8/7bB1NfNfz3I/s800/IMG_1302.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/105099584504060580911/FrontDerailleurCloseup?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCM2Wrt74r5imWg&feat=embedwebsite">Front Derailleur Closeup</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/A1Z1KwapqUfkdypkKCqCeaGjvn0ZTCcc03-_ztfOUH0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-BbWiPdq9wag/T2cFfp4jooI/AAAAAAAAACE/2YonktakL9c/s800/IMG_1305.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/105099584504060580911/FrontDerailleurCloseup?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCM2Wrt74r5imWg&feat=embedwebsite">Front Derailleur Closeup</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## maxxevv

Svard, the perspectives are slightly different, but seems that the Shimano FD is somewhere in the range of 5~8mm shorter overall in the 2 picts comparison?? 

One being closer to 100mm and the other 110mm in measurement ?


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

svard75 said:


> The seattube angles are different but hopefully this will give you a better idea.
> ...


So you think a Shimano FD may work on a 50/34 crankset? About 10mm difference there is it not?

I am just wondering what is the difference in diameter between a 50 and a 53 chainring?


----------



## svard75

maxxevv said:


> Svard, the perspectives are slightly different, but seems that the Shimano FD is somewhere in the range of 5~8mm shorter overall in the 2 picts comparison??
> 
> One being closer to 100mm and the other 110mm in measurement ?


I think you're right the shimano ultegra appears to be shorter.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

maxxevv said:


> Svard, the perspectives are slightly different, but seems that the Shimano FD is somewhere in the range of 5~8mm shorter overall in the 2 picts comparison??
> 
> One being closer to 100mm and the other 110mm in measurement ?


I did a search online and came with this ...

Some rider wanted to calculate the diameter of a chainring based on the no of teeth. He came up with a radius of 107.55mm for his 53T dura-ace chainring. He calculated the circumference based on the distance between the teeth of 12.75mm * 53.

Radius is then = Circumference / (2*π). π being pi, ie 3.14159 

Circumference of your 52T chainring is 663mm, 50T having 637.50mm. Difference being 25.50mm. Divide that by 2 then π, and you get 4.06mm being the difference in radius between the 50T and 52T chainring.

The height of the 2 FDs may have a difference of 5-8mm, and you will only need to move the Shimano FD down by 4mm to accomodate the 50T chainring ... so it will fit ... It is a big IF though ...


----------



## zigmeister

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> That will make me re-think my choice of frame ... FM015? I would very much like to use the compact 50/34 crankset, or I could just stick it out with a 53/39 and just build it into my legs ...
> 
> Cheers for that.


Not sure what components you use, but SRAM Red FDs have two bolt holes to allow you to easily move the FD up/down to accomodate regular/compact rings.

Easy solution to the problem.


----------



## steviemidnight

chipgrafx said:


> Looks like I've surpassed the 10 post minimum so I can finally post a Photoshop mockup of what I will be doing with my frame.
> 
> The frame is 3k weave with the matte finish. The orange inside the fork and stays will have a matte finish also, but will actually be vinyl rather than paint. The lettering/logo (currently says 'SAMPLE TEXT' because I haven't decided what will be there) on the downtube will be glossy black.
> 
> I decided to go with vinyl rather than paint so I can always change things up if I get tired of how it looks. Or, I can just go bare carbon.


Not to copy you  but i want to do a very similar thing with a FM015 i have on order in 3k matte weave, add dash of color inside the forks and a black lettering, let me know how you get on. 

How did you get the exact measurements for the vinyl? thats where i'm stuck well untill the frame arrives 

good luck and i'd PM but presently don't have enough posts


----------



## maxxevv

Yup did some geometric calculations. 

What you got above is the pitchline diameter. The actual diameter/radius is approximately 8mm bigger. But that's just semantics, we only need the differences for our applications here. 

The diameter for a 50T pitch-line circle is 202.26mm, 52T is 210.34mm, 53T is 214.38mm.

So you need to adjust for ~6.06mm and ~4.04mm respectively for 53T and 52T down to 50T.


----------



## maxxevv

zigmeister said:


> Not sure what components you use, but SRAM Red FDs have two bolt holes to allow you to easily move the FD up/down to accomodate regular/compact rings.
> 
> Easy solution to the problem.


Its not the adjustment that is the issue. Its a dimensional size/envelope issue with the SRAM FD's that's the problem. If you look through the thread again, maybe you'll catch the gist of problem that's being discussed here.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

maxxevv said:


> Yup did some geometric calculations.
> 
> What you got above is the pitchline diameter. The actual diameter/radius is approximately 8mm bigger. But that's just semantics, we only need the differences for our applications here.
> 
> The diameter for a 50T pitch-line circle is 202.26mm, 52T is 210.34mm, 53T is 214.38mm.
> 
> So you need to adjust for ~6.06mm and ~4.04mm respectively for 53T and 52T down to 50T.


+1 ... :thumbsup: 
cheers ... was concerned that I might have gone wrong somewhere, but you confirmed it, (ableit a different but easier way) and yup all we are interested in is the DIFFERENCE in radius of the chainring ...

so the next question will be do I go for the frame and then just look for a Shimano FD instead??? decisions decisions!!


----------



## svard75

zigmeister said:


> Not sure what components you use, but SRAM Red FDs have two bolt holes to allow you to easily move the FD up/down to accomodate regular/compact rings.
> 
> Easy solution to the problem.


You are correct and I am using the bottom hole for the compact. The issue is not around the mounting, rather its the length.


----------



## atlas182

*Details on TT/Aero Bars*



tyfelmingham said:


> My MC012 (FM018) tri bike. If anyone has any questions, more than happy to help.
> 
> Build List:
> Frame	MC012 Non ISP
> Fork	MC012 Fork
> Seatpost	MC012 Aero Seatpost
> Saddle	Passo Manie
> Handlebars	Chinese TT Bars
> Headset	Neco
> Top Cap	Neco
> Stem Ravx Pace 90mm
> BarTape	Pro Standard Red
> Brake Levers	Dura Ace 7800
> Wheels	Chinese 88mm Tubulars (Yishun - carbon hubs w/ titanium skewers)
> Shifters	Dura Ace 7900
> Cables	Shimano
> Brakes	Tektro 750
> Bottom Bracket	Ultegra 6700
> Crankset	Ultegra 6700 grey compact
> Chainring	Ultegra 6700 grey compact
> FD	Ultegra 6700 grey
> RD	Ultegra 6700 grey
> Cassette	Ultegra 6700 11-23
> Chain KMC X10SL-TI
> Tires	Corsa Evo CX 21mm w/ Vittoria 110mm valve extenders
> Bottle Cages	Chinese Carbon w/ XLAB Torpedo Mounts
> Pedals	Ultegra Carbon
> Computer	Cateye Strada Wireless


Do you have some more information on those aero bars? Where are they from? What is the cable routing like?


----------



## chipgrafx

steviemidnight said:


> Not to copy you  but i want to do a very similar thing with a FM015 i have on order in 3k matte weave, add dash of color inside the forks and a black lettering, let me know how you get on.
> 
> How did you get the exact measurements for the vinyl? thats where i'm stuck well untill the frame arrives
> 
> good luck and i'd PM but presently don't have enough posts


I am positive I am not the first person to add color to the inside of the fork and chain stays so you wouldn't be copying me. 

As far as measurements... I have no idea what they are. I don't have the frame yet, hopefully in about 2 weeks it will be here. My plan is to measure the inner length (up one side of the fork and back down the other from dropout to dropout) so I know how long a piece of vinyl I will need. I will then trim it to a little wider than what I need. I am not sure if I will apply the vinyl as one long piece or if I will use two pieces and have the seam overlap be inside the curve, furthest from the dropouts. Either way, I will use a hair dryer while applying the vinyl then trim it to its final fit using a razor blade or Xacto knife. I will trim the vinyl from the adhesive side using the fork/stays as a guide, being certain not to cut into the carbon. The lettering on the downtube would be pre-cut by the company I am getting the vinyl from.

Does that make sense? Feel free to hit me up with questions. Hopefully I will remember to take some photos while doing the work so I can share my experience with others.


----------



## svard75

BirdLikeClimber said:


> Update on my chinese specimen 6 months in and not fallen appart. Chinese Frame and fresh cyclingyong wheels


still Looks as hot as when you first met her! So are campy comps as unreliable as some people claim or are they just jealous? On a positive note I hear it's amazing when you need to repair. They say you can buy the smallest part separately.


----------



## svard75

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> I did a search online and came with this ...
> 
> Some rider wanted to calculate the diameter of a chainring based on the no of teeth. He came up with a radius of 107.55mm for his 53T dura-ace chainring. He calculated the circumference based on the distance between the teeth of 12.75mm * 53.
> 
> Radius is then = Circumference / (2*π). π being pi, ie 3.14159
> 
> Circumference of your 52T chainring is 663mm, 50T having 637.50mm. Difference being 25.50mm. Divide that by 2 then π, and you get 4.06mm being the difference in radius between the 50T and 52T chainring.
> 
> The height of the 2 FDs may have a difference of 5-8mm, and you will only need to move the Shimano FD down by 4mm to accomodate the 50T chainring ... so it will fit ... It is a big IF though ...


Make sure you mount it properly. I mean if it won't go down because of the chainstay don't mount it higher. If you're running an 11 in the rear and you hit the 34 up front you need that extra slack so the chain won't rub or slap the bottom of the FD.

Have a look at this shot and imagine it's in the 11. 









That's a SRAM apex up front btw. I don't know why Red is longer??


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

svard75 said:


> Make sure you mount it properly. I mean if it won't go down because of the chainstay don't mount it higher. If you're running an 11 in the rear and you hit the 34 up front you need that extra slack so the chain won't rub or slap the bottom of the FD.
> 
> Have a look at this shot and imagine it's in the 11.
> 
> That's a SRAM apex up front btw. I don't know why Red is longer??


Cheers for that ... :thumbsup:


----------



## scho047

nice looking bikes! i am so jealous


----------



## maxxevv

svard75 said:


> That's a SRAM apex up front btw. I don't know why Red is longer??


Don't think its just the RED being longer/bigger. The Chainstays on the FM015 are far bigger than the pict above. 

Close up of APEX FD:










RED FD:









But interestingly, there seems to be 2 versions of the RED FD, not sure which is which in terms of "currentness" 










And another one:


----------



## svard75

maxxevv said:


> RED FD:


Mine seems to be a bit of the two top RED ones. It's got the cage like this one and the brazeon like the second one. I believe mine is a 2010 or 2011 model year red black and it was part of the compact groupo. You are right about that chainstay it is deceiving. My point was to illustrate that by thinking of mounting the FD a bit higher so it doesn't hit the chainstay you might hit the bottom of the cage with the chain.

Cheers.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

The first red FD is the 2011 model, then 2010 and the last is the 2012 model ...


----------



## maxxevv

svard75 said:


> My point was to illustrate that by thinking of mounting the FD a bit higher so it doesn't hit the chainstay you might hit the bottom of the cage with the chain.
> 
> Cheers.


Ahhh ... didn't catch that part ... :blush2: :yikes:


----------



## BirdLikeClimber

Errr anyone know why my post was deleted?


----------



## plh1964

*Departure from Matte*

Nice Ride and a departure from the matte or flat black that seams to be popular.


----------



## Decal guy

*Decals for anything.*

Im planning on building up a bike with one of the carbon frames and noticed some guys asking about decals. If anyone needs or has an idea for a decal they want, please give me a shout. I need to fund my new project. lol Thanks, G

I have an add in the classifieds under Accessories if your interested.


----------



## Coolhand

Decal guy said:


> Im planning on building up a bike with one of the carbon frames and noticed some guys asking about decals. If anyone needs or has an idea for a decal they want, please give me a shout. I need to fund my new project. lol Thanks, G
> 
> I have an add in the classifieds under Accessories if your interested.


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## tuffguy1500

well, I finally took a "decent" couple of pics. Bike is TT223 from a supplier who longer supplies them. Sram Force Fd/rd, Zipp Vuka R2C shifters, Nokon cables, Rival brakes. Polar Power system (hey, it works well enough for me!). So here ya go:


----------



## oh2winlemans

tuffguy1500, That is one gorgeous TT bike!!!!!!! Very nice build! :thumbsup:


----------



## thirstygreek

CyclingYong still makes that bike (Planet X style) Think its T833


----------



## PaxRomana

thirstygreek said:


> CyclingYong still makes that bike (Planet X style) Think its T833


CyclingYong doesn't make anything. CyclingYong is a scumbag who sells counterfeit frames. People here deserve to know the truth about this POS.


----------



## turbogrover

PaxRomana said:


> CyclingYong doesn't make anything. CyclingYong is a scumbag who sells counterfeit frames. People here deserve to know the truth about this POS.


Please tell us all the truth, then. What is your personal experience?
But do us all a favor and start a new thread about how you think cyclingyong is a scumbag, because this thread is for showing pics of Chinese carbon bikes. Or post pics of your Chinese carbon bike.


----------



## mjdwyer23




----------



## DANJOANES

Very nice lookin ride.


----------



## relsah

mjd,

sweet decals. did you get them from marco?


----------



## mjdwyer23

Yep got them from Marco.


----------



## pinkmaddogz

MJD, Very sick bike. This the one you're selling?


----------



## mjdwyer23

Yes it is (See Here)


----------



## Bridgey

Here is my Chinarello build. Being sent today. BB30 - Chinarello Mad-Dog. Love it. Looks like they are using it as an option for others. Thought of Chinarello Catma, Wild-Dog, Dogman, Bogma, Cogma, but in the end went with Mad-Dog.


----------



## relsah

mjdwyer23 said:


> Yep got them from Marco.


i'm in the process of getting some decals from marco too

did you apply any clearcoat over the decals?


----------



## Soundtallica

I love all these bikes! Looks like most people are having good experiences durability-wise with them, and looks like they can be pretty easily built to around 15 lbs. My next roadie will definitely be a Chinese carbon frame. Screw brand names like Pinarello, Felt, Trek, Colnago. I just want custom decals on a blank carbon frame with a corny blurb such as "Draft my Dust" or something.

Also, I disagree with the people who plastered (lame) brand names on their bikes. :frown2: That alone makes the bike a lame counterfeit, and it isn't half as cool and unique as going for a custom decal/paintjob.


----------



## MojoHamuki

.....


----------



## robc in wi

*My Miracle MC008*

I was on the fence for some time about whether to go stealth black (like everyone it seems) or just get it painted. I went with a color variation of the standard Miracle paint scheme. For some reason my camera picks up the blue paint much lighter than it is. It's royal blue/cobalt with very small metal flakes. I wish I could say that I am completely happy with how my team/club logo turned out but I told Miracle to use the same font as their main logo and it didn't turn out like I had hoped. I absolutely love the bike and the fit is pretty much perfect. I got the drive train used with about 1000 miles on it for free from a teammate doing an upgrade. The wheelset is on loan until I buy some BWW Blackset Race 10 Blues later this summer.






















Sram Red Compact crankset 50-34t
Force shifters, brakes, derailleurs
eXotic carbon seatpost
Bontager Race Lite X wheelset
Bontrager Race Lite X stem
Conti GP 4000 tires
Cheap Miracle bottle cages
$15 Nuevation handlebars
$19 cheapy Nuevation saddle
Shimano R540 pedals
Weight: 16.5 lbs including pedals
Could probably get it under 16 lbs with weight weenie bars, saddle, and pedals. No funds right now. Have put about 500 miles in the last 3-4 weeks and this bike rides like a dream.


----------



## edmuggles

i have the FM015 from hong fu and have done close to 5000km on the bike, and haven't been gentle. 
i am pleased to say that it has been a great strong frame and lived up to my expectations  
built up with 105 and Pro-lite wheels, came in at 8kg. 

though there is annoying click and creak from the head set. 










and thats the hong fu on the right


----------



## Cyclingfan1960

Sweet!!


----------



## persondude27

This is not a back-door brag. This is a front-door brag.










The Chinese frame is on the left.


----------



## sandman77

Here is mine. I bought the frame about a year ago from a seller on ebay called bikebycicle99. I have it fitted with a shimano 105 groupset. The decals are from marco in Brazil.

I have recently ordered a chinarello and am expecting it to be delivered next week.


----------



## Bridgey

Here is my final Build.
Can't decide whether to take yellow stickers off wheels, leave as is or colour black. What do you guys think? 

Build
Frame: Chinarello aero 2012 (Black/Blue/Black) 56cm
Wheels: Yishun Carbon 50mm (Corima Aero Stickers)
Levers: 2010 SRAM Red.
Brakes: 2010 SRAM Force
Front and Rear Derailleurs: 2012 SRAM Rival. (Could have put 2010 SRAM Force on, but though a new Rival would out do a used 2010 Force). 
Crankset: FSA SL-K Light compact. 52/36 with Look Keo Pedals
Chain: KMC
Cassette: SRAM 1070 11-25T
Handlebars: FSA K-Force Winged knockoffs (from same company I got frame from).
Stem: Deda Newton 31 (110mm). 
Tyres: Conti GP4000's
Cages: Elite. Sky colours.
Saddle: San Marco Regale Racing (Katusha Colours)

Overall Weight: approx 7.4kg's. (16.25lbs).
Rider height (178cm (5ft 10").

Still making minor adjustments, but very happy with the ride. Bumps feel almost non-existent under me. Super smooth and responsive. Can't wait to race on it.

Bikes:
Chinarello Mad-Dog
Pedal Force CG-1.


----------



## Crusty

Nice looking bike. But 7.4kg is 18.8 lbs. 16.25 lb is 6.4kg.


----------



## __PG__

edmuggles said:


> i have the FM015 from hong fu and have done close to 5000km on the bike, and haven't been gentle.
> i am pleased to say that it has been a great strong frame and lived up to my expectations
> built up with 105 and Pro-lite wheels, came in at 8kg.
> 
> though there is annoying click and creak from the head set.


Is that the Dandenongs near Melbourne?


----------



## Izarra

Crusty said:


> Nice looking bike. But 7.4kg is 18.8 lbs. 16.25 lb is 6.4kg.


Wrong...:idea:

1kg = 2.2lbs so 7.4kg = 16.31lbs and 6.4kg = 14.1lbs


----------



## Cyclingfan1960

So if want people to upload their chinese bikes that means that 95% of the bikes people ride should be posted on this thread. Hehe.. Just Kidding


----------



## timsen

My FM039, soon it will be updated with new parts.


----------



## mjch3n

My FM029 in UD Matte finish.


----------



## Cyclingfan1960

Nice saddle. Where did you get this one from?


----------



## mjch3n

I got it from dengfu, Tony over there was super helpful. Shipping time was ridiculously fast (~5 business days) to my door.


----------



## JaeP

mjch3n said:


> My FM029 in UD Matte finish.


How tall are you and what size is your bike?


----------



## mjch3n

5'10", 56cm. Need more post, less reach though. Going to switch the 120 for a 110 soon.


----------



## Freakofnature

Where did you get this image from?...I want to design decals myself but would like a visual like this where I can choose different fonts...any help would be greatly appreciated..thanks


----------



## Freakofnature

damitamit said:


> FM028 54cm, Rival/Force, Soul Wheels, Own decals, 16.5lbs


Love this bike...what is the finish, who did you buy from and where did u get the decals?...any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## satonatree

Freakofnature said:


> Love this bike...what is the finish, who did you buy from and where did u get the decals?...any info would be greatly appreciated


Dengfu fm-028 matt 3k finish


----------



## Bridgey

LOve the job you did on the forks. Well done.


----------



## takmanjapan

*"where I can choose different fonts?"*

dafont.com you can preview and download hundreds of fonts. 

Takmanjapan



Freakofnature said:


> Where did you get this image from?...I want to design decals myself but would like a visual like this where I can choose different fonts...any help would be greatly appreciated..thanks


----------



## DrFragnasty

*Evolution of a Species...err the bike not me*

Still a blank canvas but over the last six months I've added new Ultegra 6700 shifters and Shimano RS30 wheelset and Ultegra 6700 RD.

Pretty much sorted in terms of geometry for my 5'10" / long torso. It's solid as a rock and dead quiet. Cranks / BB are noiseless. Shifters are bedded-in, tweaked and offer confident shifting.

In terms of balance I can throw it around a bit and kerb jump. Weight-wise, I don't know but it feels light and spritely. 

Not a big fan of the spread-tow weave (prefer plain weave) but it's stiff. Grip the 'bars- stand on the pedals-no-bend-stiff.


----------



## PixelPaul

These are some sweet looking bikes, I like the idea of being able to do some custom graphics. A couple of questions for those who have:

1. Are the graphics dome at the factory or is the frame shipped as bare carbon and you are doing the designs on your own?

2. If done at the factory, how does the finish compare to the major label companies?

3. If you are adding the graphics own your own, is it paint, decals, or ???

Any additional information would be most appreciated.


----------



## f3rg

*FM015-ISP*


----------



## Teo

Got this pic a few days ago from Greatkeen right before my frame shipped. Hopefully it arrives next week. I have all the parts ready to go. 
Frame is Dogma replica, with 2012 paint scheme just rebadged as you can tell.


----------



## romelman

*here is my contribution*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7175331810/in/photostream


----------



## davidof

kuotabike said:


> e this bike rides perfect i cant find a fault with it. its that good im building another for next year got some better ideas for a paint scheme this time.
> 
> its the rider what makes the difference


That is one of the best paint schemes I've seen, nice work. did you build your new bike yet?


----------



## Seneb

For those of you using Flickr, add your photos to this group:
Chinese Carbon Frames


----------



## beaglesdadi

*FM028 from Hong Fu.......*

.....painted like a Cervelo. I get sooo many compliments, it's been a great bike. :thumbsup:

Matt

View attachment 256854


----------



## cranecamsou

FM039 BB30 size 58
HongFu carbon cages, stem and aero bars + Fizik Microtex
Mix of Ultegra(shifter,cassette,RD)/105(FD)/Apex(crank)
Neuvation R28Aero wheelset + Rubino Pro 3 Slick
Cheapo SPD's
Nashbar GR2 saddle
Garmin 705
30mm of spacers feels about right, just need to cut the steerer down

Build was very straightforward - internal cable routing was perfect, some overspray on the steerer and stem but nothing major. After a little trouble with a sliding seatpost was sorted out, everything is now performing flawlessly. Little over 300 miles so far, and taking it on TOSRV this weekend.


----------



## Vee

beaglesdadi said:


> .....painted like a Cervelo. I get sooo many compliments, it's been a great bike. :thumbsup:
> 
> Matt
> 
> View attachment 256854


I would like to see it from other angles. Got any?


----------



## MRFIXALL4

This is my work. I didn't want to copy Pinarello so I ordered the frame unpainted. This is not a Pinarello copy as one who knows Pinarello bikes would know the differences. It has wavy forks and stays but even they are differnt than P's. I called this Pirate bikes because everyone refers to the Chinese bikes as copies even though they are not the same as. However, this bike is a solid nice handling and comfortable ride. I also named it Anne Bonney after a famous female Pirate. Google her to find out more about that. This was my first attempt at painting a frame and I must say the results were professional. I have gotten many compliments from strangers while out on the road. I'm very proud of myself. I hope you all enjoy the pics and get inspired to do something like this yourself. It was fun.

Here are the pics. you should be able to click on them to enlarge.

Flickr: wasupwitdat's Photostream


----------



## Teo

MRFIXALL4 said:


> This is my work. I didn't want to copy Pinarello so I ordered the frame unpainted. This is not a Pinarello copy as one who knows Pinarello bikes would know the differences. It has wavy forks and stays but even they are differnt than P's. I called this Pirate bikes because everyone refers to the Chinese bikes as copies even though they are not the same as. However, this bike is a solid nice handling and comfortable ride. I also named it Anne Bonney after a famous female Pirate. Google her to find out more about that. This was my first attempt at painting a frame and I must say the results were professional. I have gotten many compliments from strangers while out on the road. I'm very proud of myself. I hope you all enjoy the pics and get inspired to do something like this yourself. It was fun.
> 
> Here are the pics. you should be able to click on them to enlarge.
> 
> Flickr: wasupwitdat's Photostream


Your bike looks awesome. Great paint job. Did you get this frame as nude carbon or did it have clear coat when you first got it?.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

Teo said:


> Your bike looks awesome. Great paint job. Did you get this frame as nude carbon or did it have clear coat when you first got it?.


It came clearcoated. I just sanded the clear enough to break the glaze which I have been told is the best way instead of primer. Their frames can be painted for an extra $30 but they are all Pinarello markings and even have the lettering. I didn't think that would be fair to the Italian company even if the frames are made in the same factory. No one knows for sure. My frame most ressembles the Prince which is a discontinued model anyway. If I ever sell it, which is a good possibility because I never have kept a frame more than a few years, people will know I'm selling a different than Pinarello frame. Back to the paint. I got my paints through an airbrush company that sells Wicked Colors Paints in Chicago. I airbrushed because it is so easy a 10 year old could do it. The same company also sold the PPG polyurethane clearcoat and hardener which I sprayed with a common regular gun. I got the gun for approx. $38 new and it works just like the $300 guns. I probably spent $150 on the paint, tools, and everything to complete the job. I feel that ain't bad considering if you send a frame to a company that paints bike frames they charge about as much. I got creative with the lettering and painting by watching Youtube videos. Like I said, if you take your time anyone can do it and it was enjoyable.


----------



## GA1911

Finished up my Hong Fu FM015 the other day. Although I will not be able to ride until cleared by the orthopedic doc from a broken arm in a crash, I really like the way it turned out. Weight came in at 16 lbs, which is about one pound less than I figured.


----------



## Powershot

Mrfixall4,
What material did you use for your masking? And to clarify, did you use an airbrush for everything but the clear?


----------



## redmarble

Teo said:


> Got this pic a few days ago from Greatkeen right before my frame shipped. Hopefully it arrives next week. I have all the parts ready to go.
> Frame is Dogma replica, with 2012 paint scheme just rebadged as you can tell.


Please post pics when you get your frameset.

Thanks.


----------



## berlian

hello, i have one question, is the geometry build as well as branded or stock frame? if it with ISP, is the integrated seatpost to saddle fit straight not bending to other side? thanks all!!


----------



## Teo

redmarble said:


> Please post pics when you get your frameset.
> 
> Thanks.


Frame is nearly here. Should be delivered today or tomorrow. Will build it this weekend and post pictures as soon as done.


----------



## skidmark2000

*My TT233*

Hi, long time lurker first time poster!

Here's a pic of my TT233 I've had for a couple of months. Bought it from Gotobike. Service from them was fine. A couple of notes about the build. Frame had extra matte clear coat applied and made the seat post very hard to fit. Had to sand about 1mm off the finish to get it to fit. Was worried then about the integrity of the seat post but have done about 1000km on it with no dramas. Also front dérailleur was hard to fit and needed some work due to the attaching bolt on the frame being a little bulky (maybe they should countersink it.) Have dismantled and built the bike twice due races interstate and can say it all comes apart a goes back together easy. 

Raced it at Ironman Australia recently with good results.

All the gear is basically SRAM red with 3T Aura pro handle bar and ISM ADAMO racing saddle. The bike ride is very comfortable (much more than my cervelo S2.)

This bike is basically Planet X's old Exocet frame and Im using planet X 82/101 wheels. First time using tubulars (and yes I tape them rather than glue) and have also had no problems with the wheels.

All in all very happy. Highly recommend!

Skid.


----------



## xtrimtri2002

Hi skid, 

I am interested in getting the same bike frame as yours. Does the rear triangle have any problem fitting 23c tyres ? What size tyres do you use on yours? 

Thanks!

Lawrence


----------



## f3rg




----------



## Vee

f3rg said:


>


Looks great! What bars are those. They look like FSA Pro Compact.


----------



## f3rg

Vee said:


> Looks great! What bars are those. They look like FSA Pro Compact.


Nope, Profile Design Legra SS.


----------



## lvillefan

Nice bikes.


----------



## csneom4a1

FM015 with ergo bars from Hong Fu
Force group
Blackset Race Wheels
16.5 lbs

Rode it 10 miles today and it rode nice, needed a slight tune up and more dialing in of the fit. Only complaint is the brake cable in the top tube rattles all the time and is drivign me crazy. I need to figure out how to quit it down. Any suggestions?


----------



## MRFIXALL4

Powershot said:


> Mrfixall4,
> What material did you use for your masking? And to clarify, did you use an airbrush for everything but the clear?


Yup. The airbrush works much better than a can of spray paint. Very easy to apply evenly and light thin coats. All the Pearl / Black, Black, and Orange was done with an airbrush. The clear had to be applied with a regular gun because you need alot of paint to get that wet look and cover completely. It took about 3/4 quart of urethane to get 3 coat coverage on the bike frame. There is alot of overspray that just got waisted in the air. Once finished the frame looks like it has a coat of glass and I don't need to buff. It's been a couple of weeks now and the finish is as hard as nails. I've logged several hundred miles on the bike and no chips scratches or anything. Oh! And the ride is real nice too. I think I'll keep this one around for a while.


----------



## turbogrover

cranecamsou said:


> FM039 BB30 size 58
> HongFu carbon cages, stem and aero bars + Fizik Microtex
> Mix of Ultegra(shifter,cassette,RD)/105(FD)/Apex(crank)
> Neuvation R28Aero wheelset + Rubino Pro 3 Slick
> Cheapo SPD's
> Nashbar GR2 saddle
> Garmin 705
> 30mm of spacers feels about right, just need to cut the steerer down
> 
> Build was very straightforward - internal cable routing was perfect, some overspray on the steerer and stem but nothing major. After a little trouble with a sliding seatpost was sorted out, everything is now performing flawlessly. Little over 300 miles so far, and taking it on TOSRV this weekend.


Can you please post a close up pic of the rear tire clearance on this frame? It looks super tight from this pic. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Allshownogo

Here's mine in action on Good Friday










It's a Dengfu FM018 non-ISP from eBay custom painted for me by them prior to despatch.
Zipp 900 disc with Custom Graphics
Zipp 808 front with Custom Graphics
Dura Ace 7700 9 speed with a 7800 chainset
Dura Ace 55T aero chainring
Bontrager Race Lite XXX aerobars and aero brake levers.

Wearing my plain skinsuit as my new team kit still hasn't arrived from the printers! 
And yes.......it IS yellow and black too!


----------



## deviousalex

Allshownogo said:


> Here's mine in action on Good Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Dengfu FM018 non-ISP from eBay custom painted for me by them prior to despatch.
> Zipp 900 disc with Custom Graphics
> Zipp 808 front with Custom Graphics
> Dura Ace 7700 9 speed with a 7800 chainset
> Dura Ace 55T aero chainring
> Bontrager Race Lite XXX aerobars and aero brake levers.
> 
> Wearing my plain skinsuit as my new team kit still hasn't arrived from the printers!
> And yes.......it IS yellow and black too!


I don't know anything about TT bikes, but isn't that bike kinda small for you? Seems like you could be more stretched out.


----------



## Vee

deviousalex said:


> I don't know anything about TT bikes, but isn't that bike kinda small for you? Seems like you could be more stretched out.


He looks pretty aerodynamic to me... 

Bike looks good, but you may have overdone it a tad on the yellow. I'd remove that biohazard disc decal and see how that looks. Good job on the build.


----------



## Allshownogo

deviousalex said:


> I don't know anything about TT bikes, but isn't that bike kinda small for you? Seems like you could be more stretched out.


The frame I had before had a 2cm longer top tube and I was too stretched out and my back would murder me after about 6 miles.
I have spent a winter on the turbo in that position and I find it very comfortable, although since that pic was taken I have dropped the front end by 15mm.

The Biohazard decal is essential! I work in the health service over here and the biohazard decal has become my signature.......everyone knows it's my disc, and my bike.

If you think that has a lot of yellow wait til you see what I'm doing with my design for my FM098! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bridgey

Allshownogo said:


> The frame I had before had a 2cm longer top tube and I was too stretched out and my back would murder me after about 6 miles.
> I have spent a winter on the turbo in that position and I find it very comfortable, although since that pic was taken I have dropped the front end by 15mm.
> 
> The Biohazard decal is essential! I work in the health service over here and the biohazard decal has become my signature.......everyone knows it's my disc, and my bike.
> 
> If you think that has a lot of yellow wait til you see what I'm doing with my design for my FM098! :thumbsup:


I think it looks awesome. Probably the nicest chinese timetrial bike I've ever seen. Love the Hazard decals. I'll copy them if I ever get a disc wheel. Well done.


----------



## bwbishop

I personally like the decal. Think it looks great. Fantastic job on the bike. It makes me want to design my own, but I think my wife would kill me


----------



## bvber

Vee said:


> Bike looks good, but you may have overdone it a tad on the yellow.


For some reason, "Bat-bicycle" kept flashing in my mind. :lol:


----------



## stachattack

Nice those are sweet


----------



## GT8

RB002/FM028 from Carbonzone on eBay 3 weeks China to Scotland.
58cm
Straight forward build apart from a drop of glue on the bottom headset I had to scrape off.
Not ridden it properly yet, just around the carpark but feels nice.
£365 + £45 custom charges 


























Like the band adapter for the front mech, really neat - doesn't seem too strong but better looking than a band mech!
New bars and stem to come.


----------



## damitamit

Here's a recent photo of my FM028. The photo was taken while doing 960miles of LEJOG (Lands End to John O Groats) over 9 days. That's all my kit for the trip in the saddlebag. 

I've done over 3000 miles on the FM028 and its been great. It's supposed to be my winter bike but now that summer has come I'm still riding it and putting off getting my Isaac Impulse out of the garage.


----------



## GT8

That's great damitamit - really liking the bike, the adventure and how light you are traveling for such and epic journey


----------



## ankaka

Good review, what kinda camera are you guys using?


----------



## TK TotalKustom

mjdwyer23 said:


>


Looks awesome!!

I appreciate you may have answered this but.. what frame is this?


----------



## deviousalex

TK TotalKustom said:


> Looks awesome!!
> 
> I appreciate you may have answered this but.. what frame is this?


FM039. You can get that paint scheme from Hong Fu.


----------



## maxxevv

deviousalex said:


> FM039. You can get that paint scheme from Hong Fu.


That is NOT a FM039. Look carefully again at the picts posted here and elsewhere ....


----------



## deviousalex

maxxevv said:


> That is NOT a FM039. Look carefully again at the picts posted here and elsewhere ....


FM098 then?


----------



## Christopha

My FM0698 - very happy with it, 9/10, loses one point due to advertised weight being 150g less than actual. Would purchase again..


----------



## tharmor

skidmark2000 said:


> Hi, long time lurker first time poster!
> 
> Here's a pic of my TT233 I've had for a couple of months. Bought it from Gotobike. Service from them was fine. A couple of notes about the build. Frame had extra matte clear coat applied and made the seat post very hard to fit. Had to sand about 1mm off the finish to get it to fit. Was worried then about the integrity of the seat post but have done about 1000km on it with no dramas. Also front dérailleur was hard to fit and needed some work due to the attaching bolt on the frame being a little bulky (maybe they should countersink it.) Have dismantled and built the bike twice due races interstate and can say it all comes apart a goes back together easy.
> 
> Raced it at Ironman Australia recently with good results.
> 
> All the gear is basically SRAM red with 3T Aura pro handle bar and ISM ADAMO racing saddle. The bike ride is very comfortable (much more than my cervelo S2.)
> 
> This bike is basically Planet X's old Exocet frame and Im using planet X 82/101 wheels. First time using tubulars (and yes I tape them rather than glue) and have also had no problems with the wheels.
> 
> All in all very happy. Highly recommend!
> 
> Skid.




Can someone give me more info on this set of wheels? I tried pm'ing Skid but he didn't respond. Looks like its a set of 80-90mm tubulars in marble finish, but I'm also curious to know which Chinese manufacturer made them and the ride qualities, etc. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mrcreosote

*Yishun CX01 (Dengfu FM058)*

Some pics now it is finished - just took it on a shakedown ride, and apart from the headset needing a little adjustment it has performed well up to expectations. This will be my commuter/recreational bike.

Specs

Yishun CX01 56cm BB30 gloss 3K
Fulcrum Racing Torq Compact Carbon 50/34 175mm crankset
Record Compact Carbon Titanium Front Derailler + Speen Umlenker
Chorus 10 Speed Carbon Rear Derailleur
Chorus 10 Speed Carbon Ergo shifters
Campagnolo Record chain w. KMC 'missing link'
Chorus 11-25 cassette
TRP RL-951 Carbon top mount levers
Ritchey Pro Logic II bars
Ritchey WCS 4-axis stem
Ritchey Pro Headset
TRP CX 8.4 brakes
Ritchey Pro Paradigm pedals
Spin Industrial hub set 20/24
Edge Design skewers
Kinlin XR380 Rims
Pillar PSR X-TRA 1422 spokes
Michelin Cyclocross Jet tyres
Ritchey Carbon Pro seat post
Selle Bassano Vuelta Titanium saddle
Controltech carbon bottle cage
Serfas carbon bar tape

weight all up 8.5 kgs


----------



## paule11

Very nice looking cyclocross bike


----------



## GeneralSparks

Very stealth like. Cool.


----------



## DJT21

Please remove some of those stem spacers, it cant be particularly safe to ride it with that many, especially off road!


----------



## mrcreosote

DJT21 said:


> Please remove some of those stem spacers, it cant be particularly safe to ride it with that many, especially off road!


A. Not planning to ride off road
B . its 40mm - been riding the same on my road bike for years


----------



## DJT21

> its 40mm - been riding the same on my road bike for years


Does your road bike have cheap carbon forks with a steerer tube thats probably made from feathers and nail clippings?

But honestly, I'd flip the stem and lose a spacer, it'll no doubt be stronger, stiffer and look a bit tidier.


----------



## tyler71385

Great looking bikes guys


----------



## mrcreosote

DJT21 said:


> Does your road bike have cheap carbon forks with a steerer tube thats probably made from feathers and nail clippings?
> 
> But honestly, I'd flip the stem and lose a spacer, it'll no doubt be stronger, stiffer and look a bit tidier.


You have evidence of the quality of the forks?

When you get to build one, you can build it the way you like.

And I don't remember when I asked for your advice.


----------



## gb155

Christopha said:


> My FM0698 - very happy with it, 9/10, loses one point due to advertised weight being 150g less than actual. Would purchase again..


How much was the frame and from where ? Looks sweet


----------



## danvuquoc

40mm is at the upper limit/over the max height of spacers for any mfg recommendation...


----------



## AmsoFatso

Some amazing bikes, and though I would never do a copy myself, I applaud some of the amazingly original paint jobs and names. Nice collective work.

I have to agree with the earlier poster, that like a lot commercial racing frames, the frame angles appear to be quite aggressive. Would love to find a 52/53 seat tube with a 72.5 degree angle.


----------



## danvuquoc

New AC053 Build, I've only taken her on 4 rides, and each time I have a half dozen people asking me what the heck it is. 









More pictures at: Xiaolongbao - Pedal Room


----------



## svard75

Christopha said:


> My FM0698 - very happy with it, 9/10, loses one point due to advertised weight being 150g less than actual. Would purchase again..


Looks great! Just a friendly FYI on your long steertube. The pinch plug (Expansion Plug) which installs into the steertube is designed to be lined up with your stem. Seeing as it is way above your stem you are potentially compromising the steertubes integrity. Either move the spacers below the stem (Not to exceed 40mm total) or cut the steertube down.

I always use this installation manual as reference.


----------



## FTR

DJT21 said:


> Does your road bike have cheap carbon forks with a steerer tube thats probably made from feathers and nail clippings?


Was trying to find a nice way to say this but couldn't.
You're an idiot.


----------



## svard75

danvuquoc said:


> New AC053 Build, I've only taken her on 4 rides, and each time I have a half dozen people asking me what the heck it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures at: Xiaolongbao - Pedal Room


Looks fantastic. Just tell everyone it's batmans new secret weapon.


----------



## deviousalex

danvuquoc said:


> New AC053 Build, I've only taken her on 4 rides, and each time I have a half dozen people asking me what the heck it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures at: Xiaolongbao - Pedal Room


Awesome! Got a weight on this?


----------



## maxxevv

Very clean, smart looking build indeed! 

Looks great without any logo embellishments !


----------



## danvuquoc

deviousalex said:


> Awesome! Got a weight on this?


Nope, didn't get an official weight, I am guessing a little over 15. I just finished tearing it down to send the frameset back to Miracle Trade, -- trading it back for an ISP frameset.


----------



## deviousalex

danvuquoc said:


> Nope, didn't get an official weight, I am guessing a little over 15. I just finished tearing it down to send the frameset back to Miracle Trade, -- trading it back for an ISP frameset.


They take returns? Did you have any problems with the seatpost slipping? Also, do the ISP ones have minor adjustment like Looks/Bianchis/etc?


----------



## qwksti

some nice bikes in this thread


----------



## marinhousehold

bikes look sweet!


----------



## marinhousehold

campagnolo bike is my favourite by far!


----------



## danvuquoc

deviousalex said:


> They take returns? Did you have any problems with the seatpost slipping? Also, do the ISP ones have minor adjustment like Looks/Bianchis/etc?


Return because of seatpost issues, small road bumps etc knock the seatpost wedge loose. 

I'm guessing not too much adjustment is possible unless it comes with spacers:

https://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/837/270/455/455270837_129.jpg


----------



## maxxevv

danvuquoc said:


> Return because of seatpost issues, small road bumps etc knock the seatpost wedge loose.
> 
> I'm guessing not too much adjustment is possible unless it comes with spacers:
> 
> https://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/837/270/455/455270837_129.jpg


Cut the ISP cleanly with a sharp NEW saw blade with a high tooth count and a good saw guide. The cut pieces can be used as spacers after you give them a once over with some sandpaper for the edges. That's what I did with my Look 595. Spacers as small as 5mm can be produced. 

The saw blade and the saw guide are absolutely important in achieving that. Also, use a full sized hacksaw, and tape the ISP before sawing, it will minimise any fibre fraying during the process.


----------



## danvuquoc

maxxevv said:


> Cut the ISP cleanly with a sharp NEW saw blade with a high tooth count and a good saw guide. The cut pieces can be used as spacers after you give them a once over with some sandpaper for the edges. That's what I did with my Look 595. Spacers as small as 5mm can be produced.
> 
> The saw blade and the saw guide are absolutely important in achieving that. Also, use a full sized hacksaw, and tape the ISP before sawing, it will minimise any fibre fraying during the process.


Ah good idea, I hadn't thought of that yet, how much spacer height would you put in there max?


----------



## maxxevv

I left about 10mm of space to cater for different saddles(In case I swapped out later) when I was still using the bike. The Look 595 frameset came supplier with some 2mm and 3mm spacers, which helped a lot in the fine adjustment. You can get the carbon spacers down to that size too if you have the patience to sand them down. 

That is provided you know EXACTLY, to the millimeter the height you need to cut. Including adjustments for designated seat of choice. It was quite straightforward for me as I was transferring the saddle from my previous frameset. Just had to measure off. For new saddles, it would be a little trickier.


----------



## alien4fish

Anthony3 said:


> Someone build one of these.... By the way it is an fm098 from Dengfu.


Got one on order!


----------



## PaxRomana

Man, that is a mean-looking machine, danvuquoc. Well done.


----------



## zigmeister

danvuquoc said:


> New AC053 Build, I've only taken her on 4 rides, and each time I have a half dozen people asking me what the heck it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures at: Xiaolongbao - Pedal Room


Nice. Basically exactly like mine I had. Full Red.

Mine weighed 15.4 with Zipp 303FCs. Heavy seat, all aluminum cockpit, pedals, garmin etc...

I switched to a FM098 due to the geometry and sizing. Otherwise, great frame. Going to put it up on the sale section, 3 months old, maybe someone can save some money and enjoy the frame better than I can.

Nice looking build for sure.


----------



## zigmeister

Training wheels shown. I will post up a photo with my Zipp 303 FCs for racing and the final weight tomorrow. 

Ride is stiff as heck when it is rough/bumpy compared to my MC053 and my CDale Supersix. 


Build Specs:

DengFu FM098 54cm BB30 3k Matte Black
SRAM Red Shifters
SRAM Red BB30 Crankset 172.5mm
SRAM Red Black Front Derailleur w/Steel Cage
SRAM Red Black Rear Derailleur
SRAM Force Brakes
SRAM BB30 Bearings
Zipp Platinum Pro Brake Pads
Easton EA70 Ergo Aluminum Bars 44cm, logos removed
Ritchey WCS C260 Aluminum Stem 120mm
Ritchey Headset Spacer 15mm, 10mm spacer, Stem, 3mm spacer, Ritchy Top Cap
Neco 1-1/8" - 1.5" Tapered drop-in headset bearings
Rotor 52/39T Qrings
Speedplay Stainless Zero Pedals
KMC X10SL Chain
Selle Italia Pro Link Gel Flow Saddle
DuraAce 11-23T Cassette
Jagwire Cables, Jagwire Inline RD Barrel Adjuster
Garmin Edge 500 Speed/Cadence Sensor/Mount
3k Carbon Matte Black Cages
Cork Bar Tape
Bontrager Seat Head Master Rail Clamp Assembly
Stradalli 50mm Carbon Clincher training wheels - Decals Sanded Off
Continental GP4000S 23c Clinchers
Zipp 303 FC Tubular Racing Wheels Beyond Black
Vittoria Corsa Evo CX 320tpi Tubular Tires

15.4lbs w/Zipps


----------



## MShaw

zigmeister said:


> Training wheels shown. I will post up a photo with my Zipp 303 FCs for racing and the final weight tomorrow.
> 
> Ride is stiff as heck when it is rough/bumpy compared to my MC053 and my CDale Supersix.


Well, if they're going to make it like the original, it'll ride like the original, no?

I'm torn between your frame, the fm053 and the fm028. Choices, choices!

M


----------



## Seneb

danvuquoc said:


> New AC053 Build, I've only taken her on 4 rides, and each time I have a half dozen people asking me what the heck it is.
> 
> More pictures at: Xiaolongbao - Pedal Room


Looks like a great build. How well does the 2012 yaw front derailleur work with the older Red parts?


----------



## danvuquoc

Seneb said:


> Looks like a great build. How well does the 2012 yaw front derailleur work with the older Red parts?


Great, considerable improvement over the old red fd, its been rock solid for me in climbing. The only odd thing is the superfluous shift in the front brifter where trim used to be.


----------



## zigmeister

MShaw said:


> Well, if they're going to make it like the original, it'll ride like the original, no?
> 
> I'm torn between your frame, the fm053 and the fm028. Choices, choices!
> 
> M


Haha...you know what? I thought the same thing to myself. They said the Venge can have a brutal rough ride. This thing definitely translates every road bump up into you compared to my last two frames. But the training crit course is even rough on other bikes, but it was definitely noticeable pretty quickly the difference in stiffness and feedback. On some short spins around my block in my neighborhood, the roads are smooth blacktop, didn't notice anything different between the other bikes, which is likely expected. Just a rougher road surface and bumps were pronounced.

I will see how my Zipp 303 FC tubulars feel, they usually temper and make the ride much tamer/smoother, with good feedback still. Take some of the edge off hopefully over rough surfaces.


----------



## maxxevv

Try size 25C tyres in the rear and just under 100psi in the front for 23C tyres. It won't slow you down a bit and adds a great deal of comfort on rides.


----------



## DJT21

> You have evidence of the quality of the forks?
> 
> When you get to build one, you can build it the way you like.
> 
> And I don't remember when I asked for your advice.


Oh dear. 

I have built up an FM028 frame in the past though, the quality was actually ok.

I just gave you my opinion which is what you effectively asked for by posting pictures of your bike on a forum.

Has your steerer tube turned to dust yet?


----------



## mrcreosote

DJT21 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I have built up an FM028 frame in the past though, the quality was actually ok.
> 
> I just gave you my opinion which is what you effectively asked for by posting pictures of your bike on a forum.
> 
> Has your steerer tube turned to dust yet?


Your opinion is based on an unfounded claim of the quality of the fork. It also is in contradiction to my years of riding experience with the exact same setup.

You still haven't provided any evidence to support your assertion that my fork is made from 'feathers and nail clippings' and will 'turn to dust'. Consequently, I can only assume you are pulling your opinion out of your arse, and therefore any advice you proffer is worthless.

But, *if* it happens, I will be the first to let you know, and you will have the satisfaction of being able to say 'I told you so'. Happy?


----------



## zigmeister

mrcreosote said:


> Your opinion is based on an unfounded claim of the quality of the fork. It also is in contradiction to my years of riding experience with the exact same setup.
> 
> You still haven't provided any evidence to support your assertion that my fork is made from 'feathers and nail clippings' and will 'turn to dust'. Consequently, I can only assume you are pulling your opinion out of your arse, and therefore any advice you proffer is worthless.


We can't seem to find anyone with some real evidence of all of these claims made on the internet.

I still love how some ridiculously poor photo of a broken steerer tube near the base/top of the fork that shows some white looking stuff has been made into a great urban legend that it is newspaper with no further evidence/proof.

We have never been able to get one person to provide a real story/proof of why that one steerer broke.

And then there is the anonymous posters who claim that one of their LBS stores has hanging broken open mold Chinese frames/parts that were brought to them by customers as proof of what junk they all are and evidence you shouldn't buy one. I mean, how hard is it to take your camera phone and snap an actual photo of this, and post it to the internet? Not very difficult. My 7yr old could do it. But somehow, you are supposed to take some internet poster on the forum and what they type as 100% factual with nothing to back it up.

Then, you ask for some evidence/proof, and they disappear, or continue with some useless remarks and opinions.

I've cut enough Chinese steerer tubes down by now and have seen nothing but carbon fiber fabric and resin in them.

Oh well, the myths and internet forums will continue as they always do.


----------



## ffemoeller

I'm sure it's been asked, but can anyone say what frame and vendor this is available from?


----------



## ffemoeller

ReConnect said:


> Hi Guys,
> This was my last year build. Hope you like it.
> This years design was way to expensive to produce they told me, so any ideas what to do with an extremely cool but expensive design?!?
> 
> The best


Oops, lets try again. Forgot to quote in my 1st post! Does anybody know the frame and vendor this one is available from?


----------



## designair

danvuquoc said:


> New AC053 Build, I've only taken her on 4 rides, and each time I have a half dozen people asking me what the heck it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures at: Xiaolongbao - Pedal Room


Nice photo.
The dark dingy parking garage works well with the Matte Black color.


----------



## MShaw

Now that I've seen the geo charts, I'm leaning towards one of those Foil clones. Gonna get some steekers that say S'NOTT for the DT.  Maybe 'Faux' instead of Foil on the TT. 

Was halfway thinking white for the sides with S'NOTT as a cutout. Carbon where the real bike has red. 

M


----------



## thietkelogo

Bike from Dengful is good, i have bought one from Dengful for 5 years ago


----------



## mjch3n

Hello! Here is my FM029 in it's current stage (and hopefully finished for awhile)!


-mike


----------



## thietkelogo

You can post the links of photos


----------



## deviousalex

babysister said:


> My name is daisy from China, our company name is Baolijia Sports Equipment company which it is the same group with Dengfu.
> I have the FM098 AERO road frame photo, but i don't know how to post....


Holy spacers batman! Are you sure that's safe?


----------



## asherstash1

mjch3n said:


> Hello! Here is my FM029 in it's current stage (and hopefully finished for awhile)!
> 
> 
> -mike


that is genuinley lovely blend of old and modern


----------



## Wantax

Go Go Go!


----------



## errorunknown

I was going to do a FM098 build with the carbon wheels and a rival groupset but the total was going to be ~$2000. IMO you can buy a real bike on closeout for less money that will ride MUCH better. I just picked up a GT carbon bike with full 105 components for $1300 shipped! Don't think that just because this looks like the name brand frames that they will handle the same. They will not have the same dynamics and sometimes handle like doo doo. If you haven't ridden a real bike then you may not notice it, but once you do you will never be able to ride one of these, especially with the cheap carbon wheels.


----------



## turbogrover

errorunknown said:


> I was going to do a FM098 build with the carbon wheels and a rival groupset but the total was going to be ~$2000. IMO you can buy a real bike on closeout for less money that will ride MUCH better. I just picked up a GT carbon bike with full 105 components for $1300 shipped! Don't think that just because this looks like the name brand frames that they will handle the same. They will not have the same dynamics and sometimes handle like doo doo. If you haven't ridden a real bike then you may not notice it, but once you do you will never be able to ride one of these, especially with the cheap carbon wheels.


Sounds like an uneducated opinion just bit into some sour grapes. My bike rides and fits me far better than an import frame with GT stickers and a 105 group. :thumbsup:


----------



## svard75

errorunknown said:


> I was going to do a FM098 build with the carbon wheels and a rival groupset but the total was going to be ~$2000. IMO you can buy a real bike on closeout for less money that will ride MUCH better. I just picked up a GT carbon bike with full 105 components for $1300 shipped! Don't think that just because this looks like the name brand frames that they will handle the same. They will not have the same dynamics and sometimes handle like doo doo. If you haven't ridden a real bike then you may not notice it, but once you do you will never be able to ride one of these, especially with the cheap carbon wheels.


LOL list the specs and weight of your 1300 ride please. I'm especially interested in the wheelset.


----------



## maxxevv

errorunknown said:


> I was going to do a FM098 build with the carbon wheels and a rival groupset but the total was going to be ~$2000. IMO you can buy a real bike on closeout for less money that will ride MUCH better. I just picked up a GT carbon bike with full 105 components for $1300 shipped! Don't think that just because this looks like the name brand frames that they will handle the same. They will not have the same dynamics and sometimes handle like doo doo. If you haven't ridden a real bike then you may not notice it, but once you do you will never be able to ride one of these, especially with the cheap carbon wheels.


I do have to ask which bike and what parts are you referring to specifically really. 

My personal bike is a Colnago EPS, DA Di2, Reynolds DV46C wheels and the works. Previous bikes include a Look 585, 595, Colnago CT1, Pinarello Paris. I test rode a friend's 'copious' Pinarello in full Ultegra 6700 groupset for about 30-40minutes, quite frankly, I was surprised how little difference it felt to the top end bikes out there. 

Albeit, we are talking about comparisons to top tier models here, there are are subtle differences. How it responded to power input, carving corners, handling at speed etc, etc. But they were subtle, nothing day and night at all. Not lousier through and through but different no doubt. 

But its somewhat like the difference between a 500hp Ferrari and a 500hp Porsche. They both are great cars in their own right, but there are differences. Both significant and subtle. Some characteristics of which you can say you prefer in one over the other but not that they are totally better.


----------



## deviousalex

errorunknown said:


> I was going to do a FM098 build with the carbon wheels and a rival groupset but the total was going to be ~$2000. IMO you can buy a real bike on closeout for less money that will ride MUCH better. I just picked up a GT carbon bike with full 105 components for $1300 shipped! Don't think that just because this looks like the name brand frames that they will handle the same. They will not have the same dynamics and sometimes handle like doo doo. If you haven't ridden a real bike then you may not notice it, but once you do you will never be able to ride one of these, especially with the cheap carbon wheels.


So you haven't ridden one of these bikes yet you are making comments about how they ride?


----------



## skoyrtis

Wantax said:


> Go Go Go!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that garmin bar mount?
> Nice looking bike BTW!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MTBAlex

i believe that is from barfly for the mount.


----------



## skoyrtis

MTBAlex said:


> i believe that is from barfly for the mount.


thanks!


----------



## IRFilter

these bikes are awesome! i have been inspired


----------



## Teo

errorunknown said:


> I was going to do a FM098 build with the carbon wheels and a rival groupset but the total was going to be ~$2000. IMO you can buy a real bike on closeout for less money that will ride MUCH better. I just picked up a GT carbon bike with full 105 components for $1300 shipped! Don't think that just because this looks like the name brand frames that they will handle the same. They will not have the same dynamics and sometimes handle like doo doo. If you haven't ridden a real bike then you may not notice it, but once you do you will never be able to ride one of these, especially with the cheap carbon wheels.


I think most members in this forum that have purchased Chinese frames do own or have owned name brand fames, so we do know how they ride compared to these Chinese frames. In my case a few years back I had a Look KX, and 1 year ago I rode on a Wilier Izoard. Personally I prefer the ride quality and overall feel of my new Dogma replica. Even thinking about buying another Chinese frame and trying out some of those Chinese carbon wheels. 

As far as price you can find all price ranges name brand or Chinese. I spent about $2,200 each for the Wilier and my Dogma replica. The big difference is that while my Wilier had an all Force group, my replica has RED black shifters, cranks, rear derail and brakes. All other components are equivalent on both bikes.


----------



## Superbiker

nice bike dude !


----------



## ffemoeller

Man this bike is so so classy! Well done and very inspiring!


----------



## JaeP

*Question about FREE shipping?*

I'm about to pull the trigger on a FR-315 frame. One seller has one frame listed for $490 with free shipping and the same frame for $459 plus $80 shipping. What's up with that?


----------



## Boombaux

how much did the fm028 frame cost you guys not including shipping? i've been looking at the fm098 but since it's new(er) it's in the 600 range


----------



## Wadl

mjch3n said:


> Hello! Here is my FM029 in it's current stage (and hopefully finished for awhile)!
> 
> 
> -mike


Very nice bike...

how do you like the 7900 shifter with the 7800 group ?


----------



## clayfree

Boombaux said:


> how much did the fm028 frame cost you guys not including shipping? i've been looking at the fm098 but since it's new(er) it's in the 600 range


Hi Boombaux,
You might want to look at the FM029, it's a newer version of the 028 and has all internal cabling. I got one from DengFu for $425 + 80 shipping


----------



## clayfree

mjch3n said:


> Hello! Here is my FM029 in it's current stage (and hopefully finished for awhile)!
> 
> 
> -mike


Beautiful bike! I really like it with the brown.


----------



## Boombaux

clayfree said:


> Hi Boombaux,
> You might want to look at the FM029, it's a newer version of the 028 and has all internal cabling. I got one from DengFu for $425 + 80 shipping


are you sure you got it from Deng Fu? I'm looking through their road frames and they don't have an fm029


----------



## clayfree

Boombaux said:


> are you sure you got it from Deng Fu? I'm looking through their road frames and they don't have an fm029


Yes, I heard about the upgraded model and asked my DengFu rep Martina for a quote. Also when I was pricing the 028 they only had my size with BB30 but in the 029 I was able to get an English BB. I think the 028 is perhaps being phased out and maybe has limited stock(just a guess). I was happy to get the 029 and full internal cables.

Good luck!


----------



## Boombaux

clayfree said:


> Yes, I heard about the upgraded model and asked my DengFu rep Martina for a quote. Also when I was pricing the 028 they only had my size with BB30 but in the 029 I was able to get an English BB. I think the 028 is perhaps being phased out and maybe has limited stock(just a guess). I was happy to get the 029 and full internal cables.
> 
> Good luck!


thank you very much!


----------



## greenjt

Ty - how do you like this MC012 frame? I am thinking about building one but am trying to find out if the seat post clamp moves fore/aft to give a wider range of effective seat tube angles. I wanted to be able to set it up as a tri bike or a road bike. Also, what size do you have? Thanks.

jg





tyfelmingham said:


> My MC012 (FM018) tri bike. If anyone has any questions, more than happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build List:
> Frame	MC012 Non ISP
> Fork	MC012 Fork
> Seatpost	MC012 Aero Seatpost
> Saddle	Passo Manie
> Handlebars	Chinese TT Bars
> Headset	Neco
> Top Cap	Neco
> Stem Ravx Pace 90mm
> BarTape	Pro Standard Red
> Brake Levers	Dura Ace 7800
> Wheels	Chinese 88mm Tubulars (Yishun - carbon hubs w/ titanium skewers)
> Shifters	Dura Ace 7900
> Cables	Shimano
> Brakes	Tektro 750
> Bottom Bracket	Ultegra 6700
> Crankset	Ultegra 6700 grey compact
> Chainring	Ultegra 6700 grey compact
> FD	Ultegra 6700 grey
> RD	Ultegra 6700 grey
> Cassette	Ultegra 6700 11-23
> Chain KMC X10SL-TI
> Tires	Corsa Evo CX 21mm w/ Vittoria 110mm valve extenders
> Bottle Cages	Chinese Carbon w/ XLAB Torpedo Mounts
> Pedals	Ultegra Carbon
> Computer	Cateye Strada Wireless


----------



## beston

I built this FM098 up late this spring. It's been an excellent frame / ride for me. I'm very happy with the look and handling of the bike. I Haven't really noticed that it's too rough of a ride either. One of the slickest (and easiest) internal cable routing jobs I've ever done, far better than the internal routing on Cervelo, Trek, or Blue Competition TT bikes I've worked on.


----------



## champamoore

mikep said:


> Here is mine;
> 
> More photos available here


where did you get the knockoff cinelli handlebars, campy wheels and prologo saddle?


----------



## John_B

Waiting for my Dogma 2013 model from cyclingyong, Black/Orange paint. 

Anyone interested on lightweight blank carbon wheels, check this site out.
www(Dot)yoeleo(Dot)com - Look for special Assembly Wheels.

50mm Clincher - approx 1275 +/- g. (Tubular version is of course much lighter).


----------



## Duci

danvuquoc said:


> New AC053 Build, I've only taken her on 4 rides, and each time I have a half dozen people asking me what the heck it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures at: Xiaolongbao - Pedal Room


What kind of saddle is this and where did you get it from? it looks awsome!


----------



## AtomicMoose

danvuquoc - LOVE the machine. Nice work!


----------



## russd32

Figured I'd finally post a couple pics of my junk. 58cm FM028 in 12k gloss, DA7800 group with FSA carbon crankset, Deda contact points, Romin saddle, Mavic Aksiums (sometimes Ksyriums), Garmin Edge 200. I love riding it, fits me well and fits my needs perfectly. I might have it painted one of these days, or at least have some decals cut.


----------



## clayfree

russd32 said:


> Figured I'd finally post a couple pics of my junk. 58cm FM028 in 12k gloss, DA7800 group with FSA carbon crankset, Deda contact points, Romin saddle, Mavic Aksiums (sometimes Ksyriums), Garmin Edge 200. I love riding it, fits me well and fits my needs perfectly. I might have it painted one of these days, or at least have some decals cut.


I really like the silver tape, looks great:thumbsup: I've considered it fo my 029


----------



## russd32

Thanks, it's Deda tape. I bought it for looks and assumed it would be slick without gloves but it's actually not slick at all. It has a good feel and cleans easily.


----------



## syraleo

just curious, do these frames have a weight limit? or any other carbon frame for that matter? I weigh about 98kg (~210lbs) and i've been itching to try out carbon frames. The roads here aren't the best roads available, pot holes and tons of small stones and whatnot.

I know some wheels have a weight limit, what about frames?


----------



## svard75

syraleo said:


> just curious, do these frames have a weight limit? or any other carbon frame for that matter? I weigh about 98kg (~210lbs) and i've been itching to try out carbon frames. The roads here aren't the best roads available, pot holes and tons of small stones and whatnot.
> 
> I know some wheels have a weight limit, what about frames?


I have a Hong Fu FM015 and at the time of purchase weighed 210lbs. Have about 1000kms on it without issue. I still do think about something failing at speed but so far it hasn't happened. Also have a cross bike (alloy frame carbon fork) and have FAR more fun on that one. My carbon is only for fair weather and weekends. Plus i ride on the shoulder of nicely paved roads.


----------



## syraleo

svard75 said:


> I have a Hong Fu FM015 and at the time of purchase weighed 210lbs. Have about 1000kms on it without issue. I still do think about something failing at speed but so far it hasn't happened. Also have a cross bike (alloy frame carbon fork) and have FAR more fun on that one. My carbon is only for fair weather and weekends. Plus i ride on the shoulder of nicely paved roads.


that's great to know, the FM015 seat stays look really thin and that worried me alot. 

i'm gonna go with the FM098 from deng fu though, the curve looks hot. hopefully shipping won't take long.


----------



## Gaijin

makntracks said:


> A few pics for the masses from Australia.
> 
> And my bike..


Nice bike and paint scheme


----------



## f3rg

Current pic of my 51cm Hongfu FM015-ISP:


----------



## DudeMtn

*Recent Pics of my FMO15 - (58) - $2,000 Rig*

View attachment 265320


View attachment 265321


----------



## loona

how much more weight does paint and decals add ?

which carbon finish weighs the least ? shiny or dull finish

does a Chinese 52 cm frame run bigger or smaller than most conventional sized frames ?

i want one of these so bad !


----------



## beston

loona said:


> how much more weight does paint and decals add ?
> 
> which carbon finish weighs the least ? shiny or dull finish
> 
> does a Chinese 52 cm frame run bigger or smaller than most conventional sized frames ?
> 
> i want one of these so bad !


•The weight of paint depends a lot on who and how a frame is painted. Around 100g is an estimate.

•? Both are clear coat finishes. One is matte, one is glossy. I don't think that the weight is affected by the how light is reflected off the frame. .

• That's too broad of a question. There are several designs of carbon frames and they don't necessarily follow a 'Chinese' convention. Even if you look at most North American brands, a 52 from one brand can be very different another companies 52.


----------



## loona

do Chinese carbon run bigger or smaller than a trek 52 cm ?

i love the shiny carbon weave / wet look appearance


----------



## deviousalex

loona said:


> do Chinese carbon run bigger or smaller than a trek 52 cm ?
> 
> i love the shiny carbon weave / wet look appearance


holy crap, read the guy's reply. each frame is different with different geometry. go on their site(s) and you will see the geometry of each model. go to trek's site and compare.


----------



## beston

loona said:


> do Chinese carbon run bigger or smaller than a trek 52 cm ?
> 
> i love the shiny carbon weave / wet look appearance


The answer is both. You'll need to narrow down your question much more. What 52cm trek model are you referring to? The geometry of the Madone is going to be different than the Domaine which is also different from ...etc.

The same holds true for Chinese frames. Different moulds have different geometry characteristics. Some may be bigger, others smaller!

I think a more specific (and answerable) question might be "Which Chinese frame would be closest to a 52cm Trek Madone". Then you might actually make some forward progress in your search.


----------



## TehYoyo

pyattbl said:


> We have two FM028, non-ISP frames from Dengfu. They are painted in our family business' colors, and all paint/lettering was done by Dengfu. They really draw a crowd at beer festivals or when cruising around town. Check out the security system.... chained to a keg at Asheville's Beer City festival in June).
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Billy's bike: 60" frame, Dura-Ace components, Vuelta Corsa Light wheels (the complete build list, with prices, is posted somewhere in the Chinese Frames thread)
> 
> Jetta's bike: 58" frame, Ultegra components, Vuelta Corsa Light wheels


Dat Comic Sans...


----------



## nito

beaglesdadi said:


> .....painted like a Cervelo. I get sooo many compliments, it's been a great bike. :thumbsup:
> 
> Matt
> 
> View attachment 256854


Wow! Very nice.


----------



## nito

Sweet ride Tuffguy


----------



## amedal

Hey all,

my first build here... 

Frame: FM018 from DengFu size 54
Handlebar: HED Original
Aerobars: Oval alloy single bend extensions
Stem: Nashbar 80mm 7deg. (temporary, pending fit)
Shifters: Dura Ace SLBS79 Double 10spd
Brake/shift cables: Jagwire Racer Kit
Wheels: Ksyrium SL
Tire Front: Continental GP 4 Seasons
Tire Rear: Continental GatorSkin.
Bar tape: Sunlite
Front derrailleur: Shimano Ultegra 6600
Rear derrailleur: Shimano Ultegra 6600
Crankset: Shimano Ultegra 6600 53-39 172.5
Bottom bracket: Shimano Ultegra 6700 Hollowtech II
Chain: Shimano DUra Ace
Rear cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-25
Pedals: Shimano Ultegra 6610
Front brake: Tektro 530, white
Rear brake: Tektro 725 side pull, black
Brake pads: Shimano R55C3
Saddle: Profile Design Tri-Stryke
Skewers: XLC Quick Release Skewers
Bike computer: Motorola MotoActv

Total Weight: 19.4 lbs, with pedals and all. 


Here are a few pics...


----------



## TehYoyo

A lot of sellers have the same frames but put them at different prices. I'd go with the company that you trust - better to have a quality ride that you trust than a bust the snaps because you could save 50 bucks (and now you're out 10x that).


----------



## TheMilkMan

GA1911 said:


> Finished up my Hong Fu FM015 the other day. Although I will not be able to ride until cleared by the orthopedic doc from a broken arm in a crash, I really like the way it turned out. Weight came in at 16 lbs, which is about one pound less than I figured.


great looking bike


----------



## TehYoyo

A lot of sellers sell the same bike frames. It's just a matter of who is selling it. I'd research both companies and just go with whoever seems more trustworthy, regardless of price.

It's better to pay 50 more dollars than spend 490 for a bust.

Note: I could *swear* that I answered this same thread somewhere else...did you cross post it?


----------



## beefa69

*My FM028 from Dengfu*

Been a great project, driven with inspiration from this forum and all the other work people have done.

Size 52 FM028 from Dengfu, BB30
3k Weave with white highlights painted by Dengfu
Stickers I organised through Marco from Brazil and are perfect.


----------



## SteveOz1

So many good looking bikes but soooooooo many pages to look through for info!! Is there "one source" for frame info? I'm sure it has been covered before but ........ Thx..


----------



## AtomicMoose

beefa69 said:


> Been a great project, driven with inspiration from this forum and all the other work people have done.
> 
> Size 52 FM028 from Dengfu, BB30
> 3k Weave with white highlights painted by Dengfu
> Stickers I organised through Marco from Brazil and are perfect.


I really like your paint scheme. Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## TehYoyo

That's a _gorgeous_ bike. Are the red and green handpainted or are they decals?


----------



## beefa69

Thanks... they are all decals. 

I had dengfu paint the white sections for me, then Marco from brazil created the vinyl stickers which is basically everything not black or white.



Loona if your reading this, I cant PM yet (not enough posts) the 52 feels like all other 52's I have ridden.

Cheers


----------



## tinn

My chinese 29er (specially for beachraces):


----------



## deviousalex

tinn said:


> My chinese 29er (specially for beachraces):


I wonder how that fork would hold up mountain biking.

Seems like any hard carbon fork would have a hard job staying alive!


----------



## SteveOz1

tinn said:


> My chinese 29er (specially for beachraces):


megasweet looking ride:thumbsup: when you say beach races you can ride this on sand ala Pugsly or Fat Sand bike? I'd like to do one of these - what are the frame/build details (if you don't mind me asking..)


----------



## tinn

SteveOz1 said:


> megasweet looking ride:thumbsup: when you say beach races you can ride this on sand ala Pugsly or Fat Sand bike? I'd like to do one of these - what are the frame/build details (if you don't mind me asking..)


Pugsly/Fatsand/Sandman/Surly are too heavy for beachraces (in Holland). Here in Holland almost every beachracer rides with the 2.35 Super Moto's (or Big Aple) from Schwalbe. That's good enough for here. 
My bike weighs about 9.8 kg (with pedals/bottlecages/ bikemount)
Further specs:
Internal cable routing
Tapered headset
Postmount brakes
12k carbon
Wheels: XT hubs with ZTR crest rims (tubeless) and Sapim CXray spokes
SramX9 2x10
Accessories: chinese carbon, stem and handlebar. Ritchey seatpost.

I bought the frame in Holland (webshop) but there are a lot of chinese webshops who offer the same frame. I have not enough posts to post a link.:blush2:


----------



## daddyphat

Beautiful bikes! I am really leaning towards a RB002/FM028 as my first carbon bike.


----------



## Crappymonkey

beefa69 said:


> Been a great project, driven with inspiration from this forum and all the other work people have done.
> 
> Size 52 FM028 from Dengfu, BB30
> 3k Weave with white highlights painted by Dengfu
> Stickers I organised through Marco from Brazil and are perfect.


Looks amazing! Great work


----------



## Seoige

Dis you get your new frame yet from Cycling Yong? I think they look cool.


----------



## Seoige

John_B said:


> Waiting for my Dogma 2013 model from cyclingyong, Black/Orange paint.
> 
> Anyone interested on lightweight blank carbon wheels, check this site out.
> www(Dot)yoeleo(Dot)com - Look for special Assembly Wheels.
> 
> 50mm Clincher - approx 1275 +/- g. (Tubular version is of course much lighter).



Any news on your new frame?


----------



## SteveOz1

tinn said:


> Pugsly/Fatsand/Sandman/Surly are too heavy for beachraces (in Holland). Here in Holland almost every beachracer rides with the 2.35 Super Moto's (or Big Aple) from Schwalbe. That's good enough for here.
> My bike weighs about 9.8 kg (with pedals/bottlecages/ bikemount)
> Further specs:
> Internal cable routing
> Tapered headset
> Postmount brakes
> 12k carbon
> Wheels: XT hubs with ZTR crest rims (tubeless) and Sapim CXray spokes
> SramX9 2x10
> Accessories: chinese carbon, stem and handlebar. Ritchey seatpost.
> 
> I bought the frame in Holland (webshop) but there are a lot of chinese webshops who offer the same frame. I have not enough posts to post a link.:blush2:


Thank you!


----------



## Wynnbb

Sexy bikes... Power to the Chinese lmao


----------



## michaelbarry55

*Deng Fu FM001*

Just finished haven't cut steerer tube yet. Sorry about the crappy pic bad glare from sun.


----------



## f3rg

deviousalex said:


> I wonder how that fork would hold up mountain biking.
> 
> Seems like any hard carbon fork would have a hard job staying alive!


That looks just like the rigid carbon fork on a Niner bike, and they hold up just fine. I had a rigid carbon fork by CarbonCycles on my MTB, and abused it for 18 months with zero issues. Believe me, that material is much stronger than you think.


----------



## Leerac

guys just a quick question.. whats the maximum weight limit for these unbranded frames from china? 

Thanks


----------



## ChevyDK

I hope not velovervåget 185 
I just ordered one and didnt ask about it prior to ordering.


----------



## ChevyDK

Hmmm. Dictionary on "smartphone" messes last reply up!

Should have said something like I weigh 185 and hope that the Chinese frame can handle that.


----------



## turbogrover

SteveOz1 said:


> So many good looking bikes but soooooooo many pages to look through for info!! Is there "one source" for frame info? I'm sure it has been covered before but ........ Thx..


This thread is "supposed" to be only for pictures of chinese carbon bikes that were built up by the owners. Not an "info source" thread. There are 6 message threads full of the info you are looking for in the stickies.


----------



## SFTifoso

Anybody know the stack and reach of the FM028 frame? I know I will be either size 56 or 58, but I would like to know those measurements before I order.


----------



## maxxevv

As pointed out, wrong thread to be asking these questions ! 

Your answers are buried deep somewhere inside:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...-thread-ebay-direct-version-6-0-a-272806.html


----------



## Rainerhq

SFTifoso said:


> Anybody know the stack and reach of the FM028 frame? I know I will be either size 56 or 58, but I would like to know those measurements before I order.


:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## f3rg

51cm Hongfu FM015-ISP, SRAM Red/Force/Rival, 15.5lbs.


----------



## tmmartins

My FM029 from Dengfu. Full SRAM Force group with FSA crankset.
View attachment 272906


----------



## j4son

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/CIMG1272_zps1e43df2c.jpg


----------



## bwbishop

j4son said:


> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/CIMG1272_zps1e43df2c.jpg


Love the color scheme


----------



## Thanos

Mean machine j4son!


----------



## Thanos

Above: Cervélo S5 (replica), Di2 Ultegra
ERMOKRATIS


----------



## LONDON-GUY

Here is my FM098 that was painted by me first time painting a frame well happy with how it turned out.Has a full 2009 Campagnolo Chorus 11 speed group
View attachment 274147


DSCF1881.jpg (124.7 KB)


----------



## MTBMaven

FM-098 54cm BB30 UD semi-gloss custom paint by Deng Fu, Farsport 50mm wheels, SRAM Force


----------



## Quarker

Does anyboby have pictures of track bikes made with China Frames ?


----------



## turbogrover

LONDON-GUY said:


> Here is my FM098 that was painted by me first time painting a frame well happy with how it turned out.Has a full 2009 Campagnolo Chorus 11 speed group


Looks great! Well done! Your effort deserves to be matched with Campy!


----------



## Thanos

phat.phuk said:


> Thank you Thanos, sincerely, for posting a picture of a frame that isn't 3k carbon weave, that isn't matte black and that isn't an fm-029 or an fm-015 or one of the other run of the mill frames everybody and his dog seems to go for.


Well, then I guess I can post some more pics of the hyper-machine 
Close up:
View attachment 276737​Ancient greek theme:
View attachment 276738​Cables everywhere (Di2, Iphone charge, earphones, rear/front brake):
View attachment 276739​At home:
View attachment 276741​In action:
View attachment 276740​
ERMOKRATIS


----------



## ChevyDK

Thanos said:


> Well, then I guess I can post some more pics of the hyper-machine
> Close up:
> 
> ERMOKRATIS


What frame is that, and where from?


----------



## Thanos

Cervélo S5 replica, from _Cycling Yong_ (funny name btw!)


----------



## NWS Alpine

Thanos said:


> Cervélo S5 replica, from _Cycling Yong_ (funny name btw!)
> PS: Maybe you can edit your post/quote so ALL the pics do not show one more time!


Bike looks great but I would remove the fake Zipp decals. Stay with your theme and get a Spartan helmet or something and place one on each wheel near the valve stem.


----------



## Thanos

Have thought of that actually, but it is simply a question of variation, meaning that I am waiting until I get "tired" of seeing the (fake) Zipp decals and change to something else (no-brand decals in this case, alternatively no-decals at all).


----------



## DudeMtn

phat.phuk said:


> Thank you Thanos, sincerely, for posting a picture of a frame that isn't 3k carbon weave, that isn't matte black and that isn't an fm-029 or an fm-015 or one of the other run of the mill frames everybody and his dog seems to go for.
> 
> The thing I love about this section of the forum, is I can always count on it to make me feel sleepy whenever I might get a touch of insomnia. Counting all the 12k carbon weave and "stealth" black fm-blah.blah.blah dengfu /hongfu frames, works even better than counting sheep!


Hey phat douche - why don't you lay your one of kind, remarkable, amazing, personally designed genious rig on us since you are clearly so creative and special?


----------



## sebo2000

atpjunkie said:


> bottle with Smirnoffs or Trader Joes Vodka of the Gods and have it in my freezer. None of the vodka folks ever figured it out. I didn't do it because I was cheap, I did it because the whole 'designer vodka' thing is a sham IMHO
> quality Bourbon, Scotch, Gin, even Tequila, boozes you can sip to enjoy the flavor, yes
> 
> but a frozen Grey Goose Kamikaze is a frickin joke


French vodka reminds me Russian wine


----------



## jswilson64

DudeMtn said:


> Hey phat douche - why don't you lay your one of kind, remarkable, amazing, personally designed genious rig on us since you are clearly so creative and special?


I bet you're the life of the party. 
friend: "Dude, I just saw 'The Hobbit' - hated it, it bored me to death"
you: "What?! Why don't you set up a screen and show me all the feature-length multimillion dollar productions YOU have directed, you douche, since you know everything about movies!"
or 
"Man, I think the president is doing a terrible job on <something>"
You: "SHUT UP until you have 'POTUS' on YOUR resume, you douche!"


----------



## DanBell78

jswilson64 said:


> I bet you're the life of the party.
> friend: "Dude, I just saw 'The Hobbit' - hated it, it bored me to death"
> you: "What?! Why don't you set up a screen and show me all the feature-length multimillion dollar productions YOU have directed, you douche, since you know everything about movies!"
> or
> "Man, I think the president is doing a terrible job on <something>"
> You: "SHUT UP until you have 'POTUS' on YOUR resume, you douche!"


Not really the same thing. The guy told everyone how boring and lacking in creativity he thinks their personal creations are. Name calling aside, that's kind of crappy.


----------



## rbart4506

DanBell78 said:


> Not really the same thing. The guy told everyone how boring and lacking in creativity he thinks their personal creations are. Name calling aside, that's kind of crappy.


And really this is the 'Chinese carbon picture thread', hence you will see a lot of the same frames....Kinda how you run into the same thing with Cervelo picture threads, Specialized picture threads, Cannondale picture threads, etc....He was being a dink, plain and simple...


----------



## rbart4506

pudntane said:


> i think what a lot of people don't get, is: logos and logotype are not _*just*_ brand identifiers or trademarks. they are - in and of themselves - appealing to the eye! _*by design!*_ literally! so when people (frame sellers or an individual frame buyer) stick these logos/logotype on their frames, it is not because they're trying to sucker anybody into thinking its a particular brand. it is because it is an easy, inexpensive way to add some professional-looking visual appeal to their frames. its really pretty simple (unless you're one of those hopelessly left-brained types; if so, then you have my deepest sympathy). nice-looking logos/logotype just make an other-wise boring, non-distinct matte black frame easier on the eye.
> 
> every time i see a matte black carbon frame with decals and lettering obviously straight out of microsoft word's clip art gallery (case in point), i just lose the will to live! give me a cyclingyong pinarello any day!
> 
> 
> 
> let me put it in another way that even left-brainers should be able to grok: wouldn't you prefer to look at your wife _*with*_ makeup rather than _*without*_?


My wife is hot without makeup and a truly gorgeous woman should not need makeup to enhance her beauty


----------



## jawadds

beefa69 said:


> been a great project, driven with inspiration from this forum and all the other work people have done.
> 
> Size 52 fm028 from dengfu, bb30
> 3k weave with white highlights painted by dengfu
> stickers i organised through marco from brazil and are perfect.


bellissimo!!!!


----------



## GT8

Carbonzone RB002 (FM028) 58cm. Had it nearly a year as a winter/training bike - going well just replaced the lower headset bearing (45x45) but installed a Hope 1.5 crownrace

Hope Tapered Fork Crown Race | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

This has a rubber seal and makes a very satisfying "seal" on the bottom of the headtube which will hopefully help the lower bearing last a bit longer.
View attachment 278539


----------



## DrFragnasty

Hi GT8,
Lovely bike, I like the "sculptured" profile of the tubes especially the junction between seat tube, top-tube and seat stays. 

Can you fit guards on it OK? 

I could only suggest an upgrade to latest Ultegra shifters; I highly recommend them after 2 yrs of use.

Chris.


----------



## GT8

Thanks for the compliments Chris 

Use Crud Road Racer guards with no problem - great at keeping road salt away from front mech.

This is my winter/training bike, I have 105 shifter on my "good" bike and so its a case of only spend when needed but some Ultegra or 105 shifters are a definite future upgrade


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderator's Note*

A reminder- no counterfeits please. 

An additional reminder, if someone is nice enough to point out the rule to you, the correct response is "thanks" not a ill-considered personal attack. Unless you want to be perm banned.


----------



## rbart4506

The latest addition to the family...


----------



## rbart4506

How bout this one?


----------



## FTR

Mine is now 3/4 finished.
Hopefully decals and the seat clamp that they didn't send will arrive this week.


----------



## tunedis95

FR105 with Road Bars I'm a hair over 16LBS


----------



## cyclistehabile

*Ltk036*

View attachment 280220
View attachment 280220


LongTeng LTK036 frame w/ Sram Red/Force mix + Far Sports 38mm clinchers

View attachment 280220
View attachment 280220


----------



## FTR




----------



## happycoop

tharmor said:


> Can someone give me more info on this set of wheels? I tried pm'ing Skid but he didn't respond. Looks like its a set of 80-90mm tubulars in marble finish, but I'm also curious to know which Chinese manufacturer made them and the ride qualities, etc.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


These are the Planet X 82/101 tubulars (just google it and you can read all you'd like on their site). This is the same wheelset I run on my tri bike, and they are great. I've ridden them ~3x/week for 3 years and not had to true them yet. For ease of use, I use Tufo tape and it works great for me. FYI, you'll definitely notice the extra depth if there is a heavy crosswind!


----------



## DivenRide

rbart4506,

I like your SWORD tri bike which model and seller did you order it from?


----------



## DivenRide

Here is my Slipstream MC055 from Miracle with Far Sports wheels.
View attachment 280704


----------



## deviousalex

rbart4506 said:


> The latest addition to the family...


Awesome ride. What frameset is that? Any problems with the integrated bits?


----------



## cncwhiz

I picked up this one off of craigslist for $300. The only thing I've done is add bar end shifters, a chain, and pedals. I have been cruising these chinese carbon threads for days, and I have nbot seen one like it. Can anyone tell me what kind it is?







The frame is solid, and has no cracks. I'm currently 245 lbs, and I am concerned about my weight on the frame, but it seems to be fine. I could not pass the deal up. I have about $450 total in it.


----------



## rbart4506

deviousalex said:


> Awesome ride. What frameset is that? Any problems with the integrated bits?


It's the FM069 from Dengfu...

Biggest issue I had was dealing with the rear brake and lack of clearance for the Zipp disk...The disk has a very wide rim with a canted brake track. I had to remove the brake holder spacers and shave down the pads. Still there's a bit of rubbing when power is put down, but I'm sure that will go away as the pads wear down. Cable routing was fun since it's full housing through the frame with no guides. Besides that everything went together pretty easily, but it is a TT bike so there are always challenges with those builds...


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

Marco from Brazil? How do you get hold of Marco - the decals look great!


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

DudeMtn said:


> View attachment 265320
> 
> 
> View attachment 265321


its probably been asked before - but what did you use for the white/red stripes? My boring black frame needs some exciting!


----------



## Cyberduc748

Here's my MC055.

Decals from Marco: Stickers Design


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

Ah-ha! Thanks for that!


----------



## DivenRide

tattooedtriathlete said:


> Marco from Brazil? How do you get hold of Marco - the decals look great!


I got the decals made by one of my wife's friend who runs a car registration plate/decal business here in Singapore. I searched for the font from dafont.com and create the design from Adobe Illustrator file. She just help me to adjust it to size I need.


----------



## jb4iu

*UD Matte vs 3K Matte?*

I find it hard to tell the difference between UD Matte and 3K Matte. I am getting ready to order a couple frames....thoughts/opinions on the two finishes?


----------



## DivenRide

jb4iu said:


> I find it hard to tell the difference between UD Matte and 3K Matte. I am getting ready to order a couple frames....thoughts/opinions on the two finishes?



You can check out:
3K,12K,UD Weave Differences and

The 3k 12K UD carbon fiber weave for rim and frame Light-Bicycle

If I am not wrong, the carbon weave pattern on the chinese frame is only the cosmetic difference.

Personally, the different weave pattern choice on the frame is a personal preference provide the seller has the design you want.


----------



## jb4iu

DivenRide said:


> You can check out:
> 3K,12K,UD Weave Differences and
> 
> The 3k 12K UD carbon fiber weave for rim and frame Light-Bicycle
> 
> If I am not wrong, the carbon weave pattern on the chinese frame is only the cosmetic difference.
> 
> Personally, the different weave pattern choice on the frame is a personal preference provide the seller has the design you want.


Thanks Divenride...helpful. What about the difference between UD Matte and Black Matte paint? How are those different? Any pros/cons beyond aesthetics?


----------



## FTR

One is matte clear coat and one is matte black paint.
Please put your questions in the Chinese thread, not in this pictures only thread.


----------



## Thanos

S5 Cervélo replica with viking stone at background:

View attachment 281327


ERMOKRATIS


----------



## Fredooo

Hi there Wantax,

That's a beautiful bike you have there. I just ordered the same frameset!
I even have the same 3T stem and ergosum bar. So our bikes will be almost lookalikes. I will drive a campa record group.
What is your experience so far with the frameset? Is that a 54cm?
What is the weight of the complete bike?

i hope you enjoy the bike.....






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yonathan Yuri Faber

Is your dengfu frame still running?


----------



## PLAYONIT

Here's mine 015 about 4 years old now..... still riding like a charm...
View attachment 283508
View attachment 283509


----------



## TT Max

Fredooo said:


> Hi there Wantax,
> 
> That's a beautiful bike you have there. I just ordered the same frameset!
> I even have the same 3T stem and ergosum bar. So our bikes will be almost lookalikes. I will drive a campa record group.
> What is your experience so far with the frameset? Is that a 54cm?
> What is the weight of the complete bike?
> 
> i hope you enjoy the bike.....


[/QUOTE]
Does anyone know what this frame is...I thought it was a FM039...not sure?


----------



## bugly64

this is my new to me frame and I don't know what it is. Can anybody help?


----------



## bvber

Looks like FR-302 sold at FLYXI


----------



## bianchibene

awesome bike vee. how do you like your reynolds wheels?


----------



## Tresdandre

*Why not?*

I currently don't have the time, facilities, or resources to do justice to building my own bike from the frame up. Plus I now live in Costa Rica and have somewhat complicated issues with customs and duties to do the job right. Therefore, I said to myself, why not spec the bike and look for a reputable Chinese manufacturer to build it for me. I have been doing business in China for a number of years and had discussions with many bike companies. After a long search based upon my specific needs I was most happy with Dengfu and the initial responses they provided. I need a large frame and this turned out to be the biggest obstacle in my initial discussions. The truth was that almost nobody really could provide the frame geometry I was looking for except for Denfu and they were more than willing to work with me.


View attachment 284318

I decided early in the process that I wanted to use the Dengfu name on my bike. The bike frame, wheelset, stem, handlebars, seatpost, and saddle are all Dengfu carbon. The groupset is Ultegra. This picture is from Dengfu and the bike is currently in transit to me from China. I will be writing about this in the Chinese Frame post and will provide a complete review of the bike after I have the chance to put it through its paces. I am particularly satisfied with the communication I had with Kathy Jin at Dengfu. She was extremely responsive. One thing I have learned in this process is that many Chinese companies are frame and component manufacturers, but they really don't know or understand much about individualizing or building a complete bike. I had very specific requests and many of the companies were just not willing or able to cooperate. Dengfu on the otherhand was more than willing to try to build what I wanted. Hopefully in a week or two I will see personally just how they did.


----------



## bugly64

Just got it out of the shop tonight. I went the Ultegra route.


----------



## TT Max

Here is a picture of My Mad Black MonsterCross FM059
https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/005_zps602fa891.jpg
https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/006_zpsa3a7caf3.jpg
https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/010_zpsbb40d704.jpg


----------



## bugly64

TT Max said:


> Here is a picture of My Mad Black MonsterCross FM059
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/005_zps602fa891.jpg
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/006_zpsa3a7caf3.jpg
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/010_zpsbb40d704.jpg


Nice looking bike, love the disk brakes.


----------



## ChevyDK

Cool bike. What parts are that?


----------



## gloscherrybomb

Here's mine. Just awaiting carbon spacers and a final trim of steerer after a fit.

View attachment 284971


----------



## tazunemono

Here's my Dengfu FM-098 in action (equipped with Force/Rival)

View attachment 284974


View attachment 284973


----------



## Tresdandre

*Rides even better than my expectations!*

View attachment 285034
View attachment 285035
View attachment 285036
View attachment 285037
View attachment 285038


----------



## bugly64

Here's a better pic of Flyxi 302.


----------



## Autopilot

*How do these Chinese carbon frames feel while riding*

Have any of you who purchased Chinese carbon frames for your build logged in a few hundred km/miles yet to share your ride experiences? How does it compare to real brand name carbon bikes for stiffness, responsiveness, handling and general ride quality. Very curious to know


----------



## bugly64

Autopilot said:


> Have any of you who purchased Chinese carbon frames for your build logged in a few hundred km/miles yet to share your ride experiences? How does it compare to real brand name carbon bikes for stiffness, responsiveness, handling and general ride quality. Very curious to know


I have logged more than 600 miles on my Chinese carbon frame. It's super stiff and responsive. I put 26 miles on it a day to work and back. I have taken it on two 50+ mile day trips and put up all types of terrain. I test drove Giant and Specialized and it's just as stiff. I am sub 18 lbs and running Ultegra.


----------



## Dexter.

Love the BoB. What are some of the weights on these frames?


----------



## peter584

I just built this over from left over parts after getting 9000 for my other bike


----------



## 1337

Thanos said:


> S5 Cervélo replica with viking stone at background:
> 
> View attachment 281327
> 
> 
> ERMOKRATIS


 Hey Thanos (or anyone else), what is the model number for this frame? Awesome build you have there. Thanks!


----------



## DCash

Autopilot said:


> Have any of you who purchased Chinese carbon frames for your build logged in a few hundred km/miles yet to share your ride experiences? How does it compare to real brand name carbon bikes for stiffness, responsiveness, handling and general ride quality. Very curious to know


I have 1,700 miles on my FM015 since the end of April. 

I did a post in the long Chinese Carbon thread where I compared riding my build to demos of a Trek Madone 4.6 and a Specialized Venge with Sram 22 and Zipp 404's. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...-thread-ebay-direct-version-6-0-a-272806.html 

I think it's on page 152.


----------



## bugly64

Changed my saddle to Fizik Antares.


----------



## turbogrover




----------



## Autopilot

Beyond the Chinese made CF frame are the components like seatpost, stem, handlebars also Chinese made and CF on your bikes? I was thinking of Chinese made CF seatpost and handlebars because the prices seem almost irresistible compared to brands at 4-5X the cost however there are so many mixed reviews about quality in the forum. They look nice in photo's but are they structurally strong. Anyone care to comment?


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

DCash said:


> ... I did a post in the long Chinese Carbon thread where I compared riding my build to demos of a Trek Madone 4.6 and a Specialized Venge with Sram 22 and Zipp 404's.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...-thread-ebay-direct-version-6-0-a-272806.html
> 
> I think it's on page 152.


Post #3783 on page 190 ...


----------



## turbogrover

Autopilot said:


> Have any of you who purchased Chinese carbon frames for your build logged in a few hundred km/miles yet to share your ride experiences? How does it compare to real brand name carbon bikes for stiffness, responsiveness, handling and general ride quality. Very curious to know


Unless you're posting pics of a bike you've built up, save the questions for the other thread stickied at the top of this forum. This isn't a questions thread, this is a bike pics thread.


----------



## tmmartins

My FM029 with new 56mm, 27mm wide carbon clinchers.
View attachment 286245


----------



## fastcatfur

Hong Fu FM139
Sram Red Groupo
EA50 Wheelset
FSA Sl-K Crank

15.2 lbs

Sorry about the wirecages, working on that.


----------



## SirKronan

delete


----------



## SirKronan

peter584 said:


> I just built this over from left over parts after getting 9000 for my other bike
> View attachment 285712



Now THAT'S what I call "subdued!" Complete matte black bike. I must say I don't dislike that. There's something nice about the simplicity. No giant stickers or flashy logos. 

But I have to complain. I fell over while trying to look at these pictures and will be sending you a bill from the chiropractor's office.


----------



## randyharris

peter584 said:


> I just built this over from left over parts after getting 9000 for my other bike
> View attachment 285712


Dang, that bike is so light that like a helium balloon it floats to the ceiling.


----------



## bvber

My recently completed copy frame of Pinarello Dogma.


----------



## teslaosiris

bugly64 said:


> Here's a better pic of Flyxi 302.


I've actually been looking at these Pinarello Dogma knockoffs since I can't even dream of affording a real Pinarello Dogma... Do you recommend them? Are they good, stiff frames?


----------



## bvber

teslaosiris said:


> Do you recommend them? Are they good, stiff frames?


I posted a short review here -> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...ect-version-6-0-a-272806-159.html#post4478270
It's very stiff and I would recommend it if the geometry fits your needs.


----------



## bugly64

bvber said:


> I posted a short review here -> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...ect-version-6-0-a-272806-159.html#post4478270
> It's very stiff and I would recommend it if the geometry fits your needs.


+1 I highly recommend this frame.


----------



## teslaosiris

I decided to go with a Zhongwei R-002 after reading the review on VeloBuild. I liked the fact it wasn't a replica or counterfeit. Awesome looking frame and very unique. 

Worked with the contact rep on a custom paint job for the frame... It's going to look really sick when it's done.


----------



## svard75

It's been a while since I posted my bike and I'm happy to say she's been excellent.


----------



## planetrobbi

My Key Lime SRAM Rival BB30 Disc Aero frame 54cm I built up and painted. 7.6kg without pedals. Love it, smooth ride , great power transfer zero flex got it from Longteng bikes LTK115D, great service:thumbsup:


----------



## Ricey155

Looks superfast robbi, good build any issues ??


----------



## planetrobbi

No issues at all, had to prep the headset area a little. Cooled the BB30 bearings in the freezer and they went in without a press. I tuned the derailleurs as best as I could but might take it to the LBS for a perfect tune  the bike is super smooth with all carbon frame, carbon seatmast stem and bars - love it and cost around $1800 AUD all new parts


----------



## GoldenR

Just picked this bike up last week. Sram force build. only have a 50mile ride on it. Im still adjusting the fit a little.


----------



## Thanos

Here comes an update of my chinese frame, aka "Ajax ed. 2014"... I decided it would be nice with some blue colour on it for the new season 
ERMOKRATIS: Blue dimension












​





​


----------



## GoldenR

Thanos the bike is looking good, are those debadged zipps?

I have been getting some more rides on my bike, loving it so far. For now i need a shorter stem. Other than that i just need a new wheelset to drop some weight.


----------



## RaptorTC

Just got her today.








Some decals are in the mail from Marco. Excited to see it all come together.


----------



## Crawf

planetrobbi said:


> My Key Lime SRAM Rival BB30 Disc Aero frame 54cm I built up and painted. 7.6kg without pedals. Love it, smooth ride , great power transfer zero flex got it from Longteng bikes LTK115D, great service:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 290027




Nice, that geometry looks really tight for a disc bike.


----------



## Thanos

GoldenR said:


> are those debadged zipps?


Nice one yours also  The wheels are actually also chinese, yishun 38mm/60mm, have them 2 years now.
ERMOKRATIS


----------



## rubberhoe

RaptorTC said:


> Just got her today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some decals are in the mail from Marco. Excited to see it all come together.


Who/where'd you buy your frame from? I've been looking for this frame with that particular seat post (top clamp instead of side clamp).


----------



## RaptorTC

Its a Dengfu FM098. The pictures on their website show it with the side clamp, but alas this is how it came.


----------



## TT Max

Mad Black Monster Road FM029
https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/0053_zpsa1a8b145.jpg
https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/0043_zps8059536c.jpg
https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/0014_zps5a8d9f53.jpg


----------



## bugly64

Just got her from Flyxii on Amazon. It's apparently a Flyxii FR-322 and it got to me in just five days from China.


----------



## DudeMtn

TT Max said:


> Mad Black Monster Road FM029
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/0053_zpsa1a8b145.jpg
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/0043_zps8059536c.jpg
> https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff53/X7Bucko/0014_zps5a8d9f53.jpg


Nice looking rig man! Is it powered by Bud Light and Genuine Draft?


----------



## TT Max

DudeMtn said:


> Nice looking rig man! Is it powered by Bud Light and Genuine Draft?


LOL....I love it Brother...Yes it is powered by Bud Light and JD....soon I will be riding it off the mid section


----------



## Wantax




----------



## turbogrover

planetrobbi said:


> View attachment 290027


Really nice looking build, planetrobbi!

Crawf, why do you feel the geometry needs to be different for a disc brake equipped bike?


----------



## turbogrover

TT Max said:


> Mad Black Monster Road FM029




Looking good! I like the white tape and saddle.


----------



## Crawf

turbogrover said:


> Really nice looking build, planetrobbi!
> 
> Crawf, why do you feel the geometry needs to be different for a disc brake equipped bike?


I don't.
Just about all road disc bikes that have been designed to date have a quite relaxed stance, e.g. longer chainstays and longer forks, I'm not sure whether they are just CX molds but that has been the trend. 
The fluro frame in this thread has much shorter chain stays and less tyre to downtube clearance, which is a nice change. I'd assume it would be a little more twitchy in the front end and a bit more responsive in tail-end.


----------



## boanerges

*Hongfu FM069*






























Frame: FM069 56cm BB30 Matt UD
Headset: Neco + Kapz cap
Bars: Richey WCS Carbon 40cm
Stem: Easton EC90 SL Stem 120mm x 31.8mm Carbon
Seatpost: Easton EC90 Zero Carbon 27.2 x 400mm
Saddle: Fizik Arione CX Carbon braided
Chainset: SRAM Red 172.5 mm + Rotor Aero Q-Rings 50/34 + KCNC bolts
Pedals: Shimano Ultegra 6800 Carbon
FD: SRAM Red 2012
RD: SRAM Red 2012
Jockey wheels: SRAM Std.
Bottom Bracket: SRAM BB30 Red Ceramic
Chain: SRAM PC1091R
Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace/Ultegra 12-30
Cables: SRAM Gore Ride On
Brakes: SRAM Red + Swissstop Blue BXP pads
Levers: SRAM Red
Wheels: H Son Architype + Chris King R45 hubs
Tyres: Schwalbe Ultremo Tubeless 23mm
Tubes: Stans Fluid
Bottle cages: Elite Custom Race + Titanium screws
Bar tape: Fizik Microtex
Gear barrel adjuster: SRAM Red
Seatpost clamp: Token TK161
Garmin mount: RaceWare Direct
Chain catcher: SRAM
Total weight: 15.04

Hongfu FM069 I built last year. I'm 66kg and have owned an FM015 for a couple of years. The FM069 is about 1lb lighter than my FM015. Both bike ride and climb great.


----------



## boanerges

*HongFu FM069*






























Frame: FM069 56cm BB30 Matt UD
Headset: Neco + Kapz cap
Bars: Richey WCS Carbon 40cm
Stem: Easton EC90 SL Stem 120mm x 31.8mm Carbon
Seatpost: Easton EC90 Zero Carbon 27.2 x 400mm
Saddle: Fizik Arione CX Carbon braided
Chainset: SRAM Red 172.5 mm + Rotor Aero Q-Rings 50/34 + KCNC bolts
Pedals: Shimano Ultegra 6800 Carbon
FD: SRAM Red 2012
RD: SRAM Red 2012
Jockey wheels: SRAM Std.
Bottom Bracket: SRAM BB30 Red Ceramic
Chain: SRAM PC1091R
Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace/Ultegra 12-30
Cables: SRAM Gore Ride On
Brakes: SRAM Red + Swissstop Blue BXP pads
Levers: SRAM Red
Wheels: H Son Architype + Chris King R45 hubs
Tyres: Schwalbe Ultremo Tubeless 23mm
Tubes: Stans Fluid
Bottle cages: Elite Custom Race + Titanium screws
Bar tape: Fizik Microtex
Gear barrel adjuster: SRAM Red
Seatpost clamp: Token TK161
Garmin mount: RaceWare Direct
Chain catcher: SRAM
Total weight: 15.04

Hongfu FM069 I built last year. I'm 66kg and have owned an FM015 for a couple of years. The FM069 is about 1lb lighter than my FM015. Both bike ride and climb great.


----------



## bugly64

FLYXII FLX-FR-322 frame fork bought off Amazon 

Ultegra 6700 group except the brakes which some older Ultegra's
Anchor Aluminum Seatpost
Cannondale C2 stem
Speedplay Zeroplay pedals
Fizik Anares saddle
Cane Creek 40 headset
Continental Hardshell tires
no name Craigslist 1500g wheel set


total weight 16.04 lbs.


----------



## eljeffe76

Just completed a Deng Fu FM098 so I could learn how to build a bike up from scratch, turned out pretty good!


----------



## Maglore

eljeffe76 said:


> Just completed a Deng Fu FM098 so I could learn how to build a bike up from scratch, turned out pretty good!
> View attachment 292430


I love the look of the FM098. How does it ride and what can you compare it too? I'm seriously thinking of buying one for myself to build up during the summer holidays.


----------



## eljeffe76

It's very similar to my buddy's Specialized Venge, which was why I picked it. I built mine up with Zipp 404s and Continential 4000s, and an Ultegra/Dura-ace mix. Being that it's February in the North West I've only managed 3 rides for about 100 km so far, but I can already tell it doesn't give up much in speed to my TT rig and it's much faster than the Giant OCR that it replaced. For the price, it's a lot of bike, and I have no qualms about the mountainous 200km rides I'll be subjecting it to all summer.



Maglore said:


> I love the look of the FM098. How does it ride and what can you compare it too? I'm seriously thinking of buying one for myself to build up during the summer holidays.


----------



## RaptorTC

Here's a pic of my FM098 all built up before the first crit of the season. She worked well, helping me bring home the field sprint for 2nd place.








Needs some deep carbon wheels.


----------



## Ilias.tri

Hello, I ordered the rfm105 spv14 from great keen bikes a month ago. Ten days later the page of the bike was removed from aliexpress. I send email to jerry gk many times and he answered me that he will send the bike as soon as possible. There are 16 days left to make the shipment and I think they are kidding me. What shall I do ? Can you help me? I paied 599 dollars.


----------



## ChevyDK

I know a few people including my self who have bought from GKB and all has been good.


----------



## Ilias.tri

Waiting for about 33 days . There is nothing else to do


----------



## myhui

Ilias.tri said:


> Waiting for about 33 days . There is nothing else to do


You could go get a bike fitting.


----------



## bugly64

myhui said:


> You could go get a bike fitting.


I got my Flyxii from Flyxii off Amazon in five days.


----------



## davcruz

myhui said:


> You could go get a bike fitting.


Really, the poster does not have the frame and this is your best response....

To the OP with the MIA frame, did you purchase via Paypal or credit card, if so and you are very concerned then I would start a fraud case.


----------



## bugly64

Better pic of my new ride:


----------



## Ashbringer

there's a frame looks like a Merida Reacto?


----------



## bugly64

*Decals are on...*

Marco does a great job on decals!

007 by bugly64, on Flickr


----------



## lesserimp

Sorry about the brutal photo quality. IPhone = bad pics!


----------



## ruckus

Love the look. Mine should be very similar, same frame and using silver Shimano 105 5700 group. Glad the silver hardware looks great on the frame. I hope it arrives in a week. The Chinese are really great with shipping in my experience.



bugly64 said:


> Better pic of my new ride:


----------



## bugly64

Thanks, did you see the decals?


----------



## ruckus

bugly64 said:


> Thanks, did you see the decals?


Yes I noticed it. I liked the Crabon Fibber. Fake carbon, very funny. 

Do you store your bike in a kitchen or work in a kitchen? Meat grinder, waffle maker, maybe panini/sandwich and whole lot of trash bins.

Also got a link to where you got the cane creek headset? At least that's what it looks like to me, a cane creek 40 series zero top?


----------



## bugly64

That's my kitchen and my appliances, all Christmas and birthday gifts. In California we have to recycle, so we use three trash cans. 

It's a Cane Creek 40 series all right, but I had the LBS shop order and they ordered the wrong one first time out.


----------



## ruckus

Fyxii really fast shipping, 5 days. Ordered via EBay. Still waiting for parts from US sellers. One even sold me Jagwire cables didn't have in stock and now refusing to refund. Don't deal with slbikesstore. Like looking at his negative feedbacks has history of selling products not in stock. Also takes two days to get response. Terrible.

Hopefully will have last part tomorrow and finished building.


----------



## bugly64

Got my Flyxii off Amazon; 5 days shipping --amazing!


----------



## ruckus

bugly64 said:


> Got my Flyxii off Amazon; 5 days shipping --amazing!


I'm having issue with the shifting though. It's not smooth at all. And the lowest gear, my 11T is having hitching problem since the derailleur is so close to it. The limit is set to the maximum it can go outward...

Did you have issues with shifting? The FD is fine, but the RD is sluggish.

Also did you keep that inner lining that the bike came with?

*Do you mind taking a picture of the bottom of your bike, the BB/cable area?*


----------



## Ironborn

Have you received this frame yet. What are your thoughts on it? Care to shw a photo of the build?


----------



## ruckus

Yes frame arrived. Still firguring out the cabling for RD. FD and breaks are fine. Still waiting for bottle cages and seaypost. Currently using previous alloy ones. Overall bike rides great. The downtube, headtube, and bottom bracket are enormous. As big as Felt's, bigger than equivalent sized Tarmac I've seen. Finish was fine, not spectacular but nothing to whine about. Really happy I went with the UD. I suspect it may be T700. I hope it lasts a few years.

Overall in short, exceeded my expectations for a sub $400 frame and without doubt best value for my money on a new frame. You would not believe how robust, but light the fork is for a $400 bike. Its stronger and lighter than my Masi Elite fork.

Just keep in my mind, yes I am really happy with my decision. This is a $380 frame.... A CAAD 10 or Spec Allez smartweld costs $900. Their carbon frames cost $1500 and more.

Picture when I decide what to do for the RD cabling. Hopefully bugly64 will reply to my request.


----------



## bugly64

ruckus said:


> I'm having issue with the shifting though. It's not smooth at all. And the lowest gear, my 11T is having hitching problem since the derailleur is so close to it. The limit is set to the maximum it can go outward...
> 
> Did you have issues with shifting? The FD is fine, but the RD is sluggish.
> 
> Also did you keep that inner lining that the bike came with?
> 
> *Do you mind taking a picture of the bottom of your bike, the BB/cable area?*


It shifts just fine and I didn't keep the inner lining that came with the frame.


----------



## ruckus

Thanks bugly64. Seemed for the cutout for the cable guide was done not so great. I filed down an area just teeniest bit and it fits better. Don't worry not the frame, it was just straggling pieces left behind, sharp ends. Now it's shifting much better.


----------



## Chainslap

Someone recommended that I post my build over here so people can see a black/gloss cf frame w/ silver bits, here it is: 



2014 Bailey Road : Designed in the USA, manufactured in Taiwan, comes w/ a 2 year warranty. BAILEY | Race bikes designed by bike racers |

weight: 15lb 7oz

Built w/ Sram Red22
Thompson Masterpiece Seatpost
San Marco Strada saddle
Kyserium Elite Wheels/ Vittora Rubino Pro Tires
Time Xpresso8 pedals
King Ti Cages
Light-bicycle.com stem/bar 
Ck BB
FSA headset


----------



## brinox

Chainslap said:


> Someone recommended that I post my build over here so people can see a black/gloss cf frame w/ silver bits, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 Bailey Road : Designed in the USA, manufactured in Taiwan, comes w/ a 2 year warranty. BAILEY | Race bikes designed by bike racers |
> 
> weight: 15lb 7oz
> 
> Built w/ Sram Red22
> Thompson Masterpiece Seatpost
> San Marco Strada saddle
> Kyserium Elite Wheels/ Vittora Rubino Pro Tires
> Time Xpresso8 pedals
> King Ti Cages
> Light-bicycle.com stem/bar
> Ck BB
> FSA headset


Is that Cinelli's Mike Giant handlebar tape?!


----------



## DCash

Our one year anniversary ride. Last year I finished the build at two o'clock in the morning and took her out for 70 miles at nine. I had to have one of the rig-nuts for mounting the water bottle cage replaced last week but no other issues. 

Hong Fu FM015, Sram Rival, Vuelta Corsa light wheels.


----------



## ruckus

Congrats, bike is good condition after a year. Though that pic makes the bike hard to see. I have not been able to ride for 70 miles yet.


----------



## svard75

Chainslap said:


> Someone recommended that I post my build over here so people can see a black/gloss cf frame w/ silver bits, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 Bailey Road : Designed in the USA, manufactured in Taiwan, comes w/ a 2 year warranty. BAILEY | Race bikes designed by bike racers |
> 
> weight: 15lb 7oz
> 
> Built w/ Sram Red22
> Thompson Masterpiece Seatpost
> San Marco Strada saddle
> Kyserium Elite Wheels/ Vittora Rubino Pro Tires
> Time Xpresso8 pedals
> King Ti Cages
> Light-bicycle.com stem/bar
> Ck BB
> FSA headset


Hey folks this is a picture thread. Discussions go to the other thread. 
This bike looks great with silver. I would change the stem to thomson silver to make it balanced.


----------



## bugly64

svard75 said:


> Hey folks this is a picture thread. Discussions go to the other thread.
> This bike looks great with silver. I would change the stem to thomson silver to make it balanced.


Practice what you are complaining about much...


----------



## ruckus

bugly64 said:


> Practice what you are complaining about much...


How do you like the speedplay?


----------



## palmettoguy

Built my bike up today.
Aero007 frame set from Miracle (ICAN Bikes)
Shimano 105 group set (Ultegra brakes)
Jagwire cables


----------



## MMsRepBike

I know this is the picture thread, but that just looks wrong to me. Maybe visit a bike fitting specialist?


----------



## bugly64

ruckus said:


> How do you like the speedplay?


I can't imagine using another type of pedal. Super good float and super easy to click in.


----------



## ruckus

MMsRepBike said:


> I know this is the picture thread, but that just looks wrong to me. Maybe visit a bike fitting specialist?


I think the bike is too big for him. At least from the picks, maybe 2 sizes too big to me.




bugly64 said:


> I can't imagine using another type of pedal. Super good float and super easy to click in.




I'd like to get Speedplay, maybe next year. For now I got R540 and Specialized BG Carbon shoes for $60, my entry into clip-in pedals. Don't you hate some call it clipless when you obviously clip into the pedals?

Did you see on BF? Some lucky m-fcker got Speedplay with brand new looking titanium zero pedals and cleats with the original case it came with for $10 buy it now on Ebay? Yeah... ridiculous.


----------



## davcruz

I think you are right, that frame is either too big for the rider or the seat is set way too low.

They are called clipless by many because of the way race pedals used toe "clips" in the way back 1980's as the method of fixing your foot to the pedal. When I started riding and "racing" in the early eighties you used toe clip pedals unless you were rich and could afford the then very new Look clipless pedals. I could not afford them as a young high school student. LOL


----------



## palmettoguy

Meh...it's possible the bike is too big for me. I'm 5'10" and my Trek 1.1 that I was fitted to is 54, the new bike is 56. The 2nd pic is the current config, but I have raised the seat 2" higher...basically, the seat and bars are the same height as the Trek...39" seat/ 37" hbars.


----------



## davcruz

palmettoguy said:


> Meh...it's possible the bike is too big for me. I'm 5'10" and my Trek 1.1 that I was fitted to is 54, the new bike is 56. The 2nd pic is the current config, but I have raised the seat 2" higher...basically, the seat and bars are the same height as the Trek...39" seat/ 37" hbars.


If you raised the seat 2" since you took the picture (I am assuming the picture on the right is what you are referencing, with the lower bars?) then the frame is probably fairly close to the right size if not the right size.


----------



## Blue Bird

Here is my completed YCRDF01 from Yoeleo on Yoeleo 60mm deep, 25mm wide U-shape clinchers.





It came in at 17.1 lbs.


----------



## ruckus

Looks super aero.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Blue Bird said:


> Here is my completed YCRDF01 from Yoeleo on Yoeleo 60mm deep, 25mm wide U-shape clinchers.


I don't like 12K carbon finish layers. I don't like FSA cranks. I don't like the look of..

hell.

Love your bike, thing looks fantastic to me some how


----------



## ruckus

Yeah not a fan of FSA crank either or the 12K weave. Also disc brakes on an aero bike? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of aero?

Still looks fast.


----------



## Blue Bird

ruckus said:


> Yeah not a fan of FSA crank either or the 12K weave. Also disc brakes on an aero bike? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of aero?
> 
> Still looks fast.


I love the 12k, always have. I agree about the SL-K, I am sanding that off this weekend. My first priority was to get it built up and working. 

I wanted disk brakes. Period. They hurt aero, but not THAT much. No reason to ride around with a parachute on just because they aren't optimal.

Thanks for the comments guys. First crit is tonight!


----------



## deviousalex

Blue Bird said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. First crit is tonight!


Are you allowed to run discs in a crit?


----------



## Blue Bird

Depends on the sanctioning body. 

UCI=No.

USAC=Yes.


----------



## Blue Bird

3rd place / 30ish racers in the 3/4, doubled up in the 1/2/3 and got 14th of about 40. Not bad, considering I showed up with a bike that had 4 miles on it.


----------



## ruckus

Blue Bird said:


> 3rd place / 30ish racers in the 3/4, doubled up in the 1/2/3 and got 14th of about 40. Not bad, considering I showed up with a bike that had 4 miles on it.


Another example of Chinese open frame bikes performing without asploding in the most grueling situation a bike can be put through, racing.

Congrats on your race.


----------



## spdntrxi

ruckus said:


> Another example of Chinese open frame bikes performing without asploding in the most grueling situation a bike can be put through, racing.
> 
> Congrats on your race.


That reminds me... If I ever get around to buying/building a TT bike, I will get a Chinese frame and on the down tube have a big sticker saying "ASPLOD" .. how sweet would that be.


----------



## tincaman

Flyxii FR602, in full commute mode
View attachment 295299


----------



## HeadsorTailswind

Blue Bird said:


> I love the 12k, always have.


Is it supposed to be more durable/stiffer than 3K, while being slightly heavier?



> I wanted disk brakes. Period. They hurt aero, but not THAT much. No reason to ride around with a parachute on just because they aren't optimal.


It really makes sense with carbon rims, since from what I've heard brakes are either terrible or the pads wear quickly when using them.


----------



## Blue Bird

Supposedly it is supposed to be a bit stiffer, but I have also heard from other sources that the outer cosmetic layer makes no functional difference. I got it because I like the way it looks.

Exactly right on the carbon rims/caliper brakes not being optimal. I weigh 205 lbs, and I live in a steep and hilly area. I am not going to trust my life to some "basalt braking surface" on non-brand chinese rims, and I cannot afford tech-laden carbon rims like Zipps that are supposed to be better. In the end, chinese disc wheels and a frame swap to support them cost 1/2 the price of Zipps.


----------



## TricrossRich

Blue Bird said:


> Supposedly it is supposed to be a bit stiffer, but I have also heard from other sources that the outer cosmetic layer makes no functional difference. I got it because I like the way it looks.
> 
> Exactly right on the carbon rims/caliper brakes not being optimal. I weigh 205 lbs, and I live in a steep and hilly area. I am not going to trust my life to some "basalt braking surface" on non-brand chinese rims, and I cannot afford tech-laden carbon rims like Zipps that are supposed to be better. In the end, chinese disc wheels and a frame swap to support them cost 1/2 the price of Zipps.


Blue Bird.. I pm'ed you with some questions on your disc wheels... hit me back.


----------



## ruckus

Blue Bird said:


> Supposedly it is supposed to be a bit stiffer, but I have also heard from other sources that the outer cosmetic layer makes no functional difference. I got it because I like the way it looks.


Yeah the option is cosmetic. The interior will be a mix of uni-directional carbon and woven. Woven will be structurally stronger horizontally, while uni-directional will be stronger length-wise. So you need both lateral and horizontal stiffness. And then you'll need different types of carbon. Stiff carbon is stiff, but brittle. Strong carbon will be strong, but not as stiff. So that's where layup comes in, use stiffer carbon where you need, stronger carbon where stress points may be. 

So there has to be a balance of durability and stiffness. Which is why I would avoid bikes that claim to be the most aero and light, I'd rather have something less aero and heavier but durable and stronger.
- Just look at Cervelo who are always claiming to have most aero and light bikes. On Weight Weenies, owners post it's common to have a cracked Cervelo. Just google certain issues on WW, reply will be, use crash warranty, your issue is "well known" or "common." This isn't from me, I'm quoting Cervelo owners experience on WW. Don't bother trolling me, troll the Cervelo owners on WW.


----------



## [email protected]

Blue Bird said:


> Here is my completed YCRDF01 from Yoeleo on Yoeleo 60mm deep, 25mm wide U-shape clinchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came in at 17.1 lbs.


Totaly love this bike and wheels :thumbsup:

Come winter, I'm up for the same frame (DI2, hydraulic brakes). Had any problems building it up?

Which hubs did you go for on the wheels?

According to Orbea the disc don't hurt the aero at all, at some yaw-angles it's a couple percent better and at other yaw-angles it's couple percent worse. All in all it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Blue Bird

The frame built up great. The only issue I had was with the little plate below the BB that holds the internally routed cables. It was too thick in one place and pinched the RD cable against the frame, so I filed the groove a little deeper on the edge. It took ~60 seconds. I am also planning on swapping to shimano R785 at some point, I just don't have an extra $1k sitting around.

The hubs are Novatec 711/712 combo, 24h front 28h rear. 



[email protected] said:


> Totaly love this bike and wheels :thumbsup:
> 
> Come winter, I'm up for the same frame (DI2, hydraulic brakes). Had any problems building it up?
> 
> Which hubs did you go for on the wheels?
> 
> According to Orbea the disc don't hurt the aero at all, at some yaw-angles it's a couple percent better and at other yaw-angles it's couple percent worse. All in all it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Go-zilla

*Farsports + Great Keen*

Here is mine. Put it together myself about 1.5 year ago. ~1500 miles no major problem, except one of the front bottle cage screw socket got lose. I just eproxy it back. Other than that, everything is so far so good. 

The frame I bought from Great Keen thru Aliexpress for us$550. The wheels are Farsport 50mm old v-shape basalt breaking ~$6xx with fee and shipping everything.

I have been telling everyone who asked me that it is a fake, everyone still likes it.


----------



## mitchy_

started with an FR-602, changed to an FR-320.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Hi Mitchy,

That stand is for the back wheel, not the front wheel.
It goes on the side without the chain on the back wheel.


----------



## mitchy_

MMsRepBike said:


> Hi Mitchy,
> 
> That stand is for the back wheel, not the front wheel.
> It goes on the side without the chain on the back wheel.


it doesn't fit with a brake on the lower stay.


----------



## davcruz

mitchy_ said:


> started with an FR-602, changed to an FR-320.


Nice. Wheels?


----------



## ruckus

mitchy_ said:


> started with an FR-602, changed to an FR-320.


Looks great.

The FR-320 is an improvement IMO. The wheel base on the 602 is HUGE and the fork angle is massive as well. I'll bet the 320 controls a lot better. I'm a fan of Flyxii.

I've thought about getting rid of the FD and just using one chainring before. What size is yours?


----------



## MMsRepBike

mitchy_ said:


> it doesn't fit with a brake on the lower stay.


It goes inside the frame, on the hub.


----------



## mitchy_

davcruz said:


> Nice. Wheels?


LB 45mm U-shaped on novatec hubs.



ruckus said:


> Looks great.
> 
> The FR-320 is an improvement IMO. The wheel base on the 602 is HUGE and the fork angle is massive as well. I'll bet the 320 controls a lot better. I'm a fan of Flyxii.
> 
> I've thought about getting rid of the FD and just using one chainring before. What size is yours?


definately. i dont think the 320 existed when i wanted a disc road frame (or i missed it) so i was left with disc cx's. the tight wheelbase is much nicer.
chainring is a 44t with an 11-28t cassette. i'm no racer so it does me fine!



MMsRepBike said:


> It goes inside the frame, on the hub.


yep, still fouls on the caliper as usually they are up on the seat stay! i'll take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Crawf

ruckus said:


> Looks great.
> 
> The FR-320 is an improvement IMO. The wheel base on the 602 is HUGE and the fork angle is massive as well. I'll bet the 320 controls a lot better. I'm a fan of Flyxii.


You're spot on there, I have the 602 and use it as a commuter/trainer. 
Looking to sell it as the angles are quite slack and not suited well to the road, obviously it's not for the road but sprinting and out of the saddle, its a handful.
During a CX race I'm sure its a different story.


----------



## Maglore

MMsRepBike said:


> It goes inside the frame, on the hub.


He's running disk brakes.


----------



## mitchy_

Maglore said:


> He's running disk brakes.


correct. usually they play fine with discs, but mine are mounted on the lower stay, so the mounts interfere with the stand. being carbon, they are a larger mount that a standard alloy or steel too.


----------



## bugly64

This thread needs your Chinese carbon fiber bike pictures. Here's mine in full commute mode:


----------



## MMsRepBike

looks really great man.

crabon fibber, ha.


----------



## [email protected]

Carbon fibber, love it :thumbsup:


----------



## bugly64

Just got a new bag for my two day road trip to San Francisco.


----------



## Kivelae

Here's my FM029. Very smooth ride indeed.


----------



## config

bugly64 said:


> Just got a new bag for my two day road trip to San Francisco.


Wow, is that Fizik ICS compatible? Looks like your golf clubs may fit


----------



## mitchy_

fitted a bottle cage, and some ultremo zx's, just waiting for my faulty pedals to come back...


----------



## bugly64

config said:


> Wow, is that Fizik ICS compatible? Looks like your golf clubs may fit


What is ICS compatible mean?


----------



## redstarcap

Just put on new decals on my R-002
Now it's Black on Black..


----------



## TricrossRich

redstarcap said:


> View attachment 296682
> 
> Just put on new decals on my R-002
> Now it's Black on Black..


More pics... it looks good.


----------



## bvber

Looks more like it should say "STEALTH". :thumbsup:


----------



## redstarcap

... More pics


----------



## bugly64

Redstarcap, 
Sweet ride...


----------



## bugly64

Just got some new tape after my spill in SF.


----------



## Wantax




----------



## bergarello




----------



## RaptorTC

Finally did my FM098 up proper with a set of carbon rims from DengFu.


----------



## paule11

bugly64 said:


> What is ICS compatible mean?


Fizik seats you can clip lights and saddle bags in the back the lights are tiny and hard to see I have one


----------



## paule11

redstarcap said:


> View attachment 296732
> 
> View attachment 296733
> 
> View attachment 296734
> 
> 
> ... More pics


So nice it need to be posted again where did you get the wheels from I like the marble finish


----------



## twiggy

bergarello said:


> View attachment 296891


Is that a Kickstand I see?


----------



## bugly64

paule11 said:


> Fizik seats you can clip lights and saddle bags in the back the lights are tiny and hard to see I have one


yep, it's compatible with the lights and fizik bags that clip in.


----------



## Maglore

Wantax said:


> View attachment 296889


Interesting looking frame. What is it and how does it ride?


----------



## DrFragnasty

My favourite bike; bought 2 yrs ago off an ebay seller 

56cm. 12k weave. 
Ultegra 6700 gruppo which is flawless in operation. 
44cm 3T bars, 3T neck.
RS30 wheels with 23mm Maxxis Re-Fuse rubber. 

Tubus rear rack needed custom mounts fabricated and is now rock-solid and takes two Ortlieb panniers. 

Front Vaude bar rack is waiting on new mounts.

Ready for touring around Victoria Australia this Christmas.

Chinese Carbon is AOK. This frame is still solid after 2 yrs of 7-day a week riding and touring.


----------



## twincamRob

RaptorTC said:


> Finally did my FM098 up proper with a set of carbon rims from DengFu.



Where do you guys purchase stuff from DengFu and how quickly do guys receive your order?


----------



## RaptorTC

I contacted them using the email listed on their site. They're pretty pleasant to do business with. Wheels took about 2 weeks after ordering to show up. Frame took a little longer since they had to the 3k matte finish.


----------



## hammermc

What's the heaviest load you've carried on your rack?


----------



## mitchy_




----------



## Vee

mitchy_ said:


>


I like the bike, but the bar tape job needs help. You've overlapped some of the areas that are visible and you terminated your wrap job way too early.


----------



## bvber

Vee said:


> you terminated your wrap job way too early.


I've seen others do that for bars with flat top. Maybe for looks or (tiny bit of) weight saving? :skep:


----------



## Vee

bvber said:


> I've seen others do that for bars with flat top. Maybe for looks or (tiny bit of) weight saving? :skep:


I figured as much, but if weight was a factor you would think you'd be extra careful not to do a double overlap an area on the bars.


----------



## bugly64

mitchy_ said:


>


I was like "where's the brakes"? Then I looked again and saw you had disc. Very nice, bravo!


----------



## mitchy_

Vee said:


> I like the bike, but the bar tape job needs help. You've overlapped some of the areas that are visible and you terminated your wrap job way too early.


i'm terrible at wrapping bars, plain and simple.



bvber said:


> I've seen others do that for bars with flat top. Maybe for looks or (tiny bit of) weight saving? :skep:


the logos of the bars start back there, thought it might look funny with them half covered. i rarely use the tops anyway.


----------



## MMsRepBike

mitchy_ said:


> the logos of the bars start back there, thought it might look funny with them half covered. i rarely use the tops anyway.


I have the same bars.
Unfortunately I wrapped them as I'm supposed to because there's no internal routing and that means I've covered up the logos. So nobody can see that I have a super nice and expensive carbon bar from 3T, but I don't care so it's fine.


----------



## DrFragnasty

Love the bike Mitchy; I want one just like it, care to share details on the frame, wheels and brakes (sources) ?

*EDIT* | Fr-320 from Flyxii


----------



## mitchy_

DrFragnasty said:


> Love the bike Mitchy; I want one just like it, care to share details on the frame, wheels and brakes (sources) ?


Yep!
frame is a Flyxii FR-320, wheels are Light Bicycle 45mm U-shaped clinchers, and the brakes are actually my Hayes CX-Expert's stolen off my disc CX whilst my TRP Spyres are being delivered...


----------



## lacofdfireman

Anyone know of a Company in China selling these Scott Foils in a 61cm. I haven't found one yet.. I'd love to buy one though.


----------



## Aeolos

Velobuild/Zhongwei R-055 with Flo 30 tubeless clinchers and SRAM Force


----------



## nirVELOvana

I've put _some snaps of my «R5» up on the web_.

At first I was hesitant to publish them out of my concerns for privacy and a disdain for copy-cats  But I went ahead and uploaded them anyway — mainly because Zhongwei's paint guys and gals deserve mad props for exceeding my best expectations of their $150 paint and decal job. I really am much happier with this paint job than I am with the one I paid a local paint shop 3 times more to paint my 2013 project. And that's saying something 'cause last year this time I thought that local paint shop couldn't be topped! 

And it rides even better than it looks! My average speed on this one is so far at least 2 mph faster than any of my 4 of other bikes — at the same distance and effort. I don't know about any other China-direct «R5» reproduction frame. But the front end handling on mine is rock solid at the fastest down-hill speed *I've* clocked mine at so far (_about 35 m.p.h._). I'm the most nervous rider I know. But I felt totally confident with the handling and stability at fast (_for me_) down-hill speeds. For the kind of riding I do, that suits me perfectly.

I might get around to a more detailed ride review up in the main Chinese carbon frame thread over the next few weeks.

I don't expect _ my design tastes_ to be everybody's bag. But I definately like _my $1900 «R5's» custom paint scheme_ better than Cervelo's $7200 Halloween-themed 2015 R5! Blech-h-h!


----------



## deviousalex

lacofdfireman said:


> View attachment 297785


Anyone know what saddle that is?


----------



## Tim Mailloux

I am very interested in building oh one of these Chinese carbon frames to replace my old 2006 Spesh Roubaix. I have checked out a bunch if these vendors via their web sites or Ebay stores and the one thing I find frustrating is that lack of performance descriptions of these frames. I am looking for an endurance frame along the lines of a Roubaix or Synapse. Can anyone of you recommend several models of these Chinese frames that might fit the bill based on your personal experience.


----------



## 00Garza

nirVELOvana said:


> I've put _some snaps of my «R5» up on the web_.
> 
> At first I was hesitant to publish them out of my concerns for privacy and a disdain for copy-cats  But I went ahead and uploaded them anyway — mainly because Zhongwei's paint guys and gals deserve mad props for exceeding my best expectations of their $150 paint and decal job. I really am much happier with this paint job than I am with the one I paid a local paint shop 3 times more to paint my 2013 project. And that's saying something 'cause last year this time I thought that local paint shop couldn't be topped!
> 
> I don't expect _ my design tastes_ to be everybody's bag. But I definately like _my $1900 «R5's» custom paint scheme_ better than Cervelo's $7200 Halloween-themed 2015 R5! Blech-h-h!


That is a sweet paint job. Very intricate, but it looks like it was pulled of nicely. Not exactly my taste, but can't deny that its absolutely stunning!


----------



## nirVELOvana

00Garza said:


> That is a sweet paint job...can't deny that its absolutely stunning!


Why, I'll bet you say that to all the goils :blush: :wink:

Seriously though — thank you 00Garza.

Zhongwei 'n da ha-ouse! Aw Yeah!


----------



## BacDoc

mitchy_ said:


> i'm terrible at wrapping bars, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> the logos of the bars start back there, thought it might look funny with them half covered. i rarely use the tops anyway.


I suspected that when I saw the pic and think you a good job. A nice bar like that looks good with that tape job, exactly what custom build is all about!


----------



## bvber

My recently built Zhongwei R-002 frame. Picture taken shortly after 50 mile test ride. Still fine tuning the handlebar height.









I like the way it rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## clenbutador

VeloBuild R-016. SRAM Red 22. 13.8lbs (6.26kg) as you see it, paint and all.


----------



## Vanquiz

That's a beautiful bike, and crazy lightweight too, how did you get it so light? Is the frame and wheelset really that light?


----------



## clenbutador

38mm wheelset is under 1400 grams with the Powerway hubs. SRAM Red 22 is 1700 grams for the complete groupset. Saddle is 150 grams (Selle Italia SLR Contador edition 2010). Carbon stem, handlebar, seat tube as sold on VeloBuild website.

Frame and fork were the only worries I had, especially with the matte red/yellow/pink/white finish. Before paint, VeloBuild claims 965 grams for the frame and 340 grams for the fork.

Before building, I estimated the bike could have a painted weight from 13.5-14.2 after finishing assembly. It was possible to reach 12.92, but I seriously doubted the weight of the paint being so little.

My weighing came before cutting the steerer tube, so there is a little weight to lose. Also, only upgrade I didn't make (or think about until someone asked) was Titanium bolts/screws, but I will upgrade soon.  Cutting the steerer and trading in the aluminum spacers for carbon will help if I still have to use some in the end!

The weight loss I'm most proud of, believe it or not, is the titanium skewers. 44 grams total, match (hubs and paint) perfect from an eBay seller. Literally 1/3 the weight of the skewers included in the wheelset.

Only place I allowed increased weight was in SRAM Mid-length WiFli rear derailleur.


----------



## Vanquiz

clenbutador said:


> 38mm wheelset is under 1400 grams with the Powerway hubs. SRAM Red 22 is 1700 grams for the complete groupset. Saddle is 150 grams (Selle Italia SLR Contador edition 2010). Carbon stem, handlebar, seat tube as sold on VeloBuild website.
> 
> Frame and fork were the only worries I had, especially with the matte red/yellow/pink/white finish. Before paint, VeloBuild claims 965 grams for the frame and 340 grams for the fork.
> 
> Before building, I estimated the bike could have a painted weight from 13.5-14.2 after finishing assembly. It was possible to reach 12.92, but I seriously doubted the weight of the paint being so little.
> 
> My weighing came before cutting the steerer tube, so there is a little weight to lose. Also, only upgrade I didn't make (or think about until someone asked) was Titanium bolts/screws, but I will upgrade soon.  Cutting the steerer and trading in the aluminum spacers for carbon will help if I still have to use some in the end!
> 
> The weight loss I'm most proud of, believe it or not, is the titanium skewers. 44 grams total, match (hubs and paint) perfect from an eBay seller. Literally 1/3 the weight of the skewers included in the wheelset.
> 
> Only place I allowed increased weight was in SRAM Mid-length WiFli rear derailleur.


Thank you for the details, apparently the frame is not the lightest, but you still really made it with all those other parts/components, great job.


----------



## turbogrover

clenbutador said:


> VeloBuild R-016. SRAM Red 22. 13.8lbs (6.26kg) as you see it, paint and all.


Nice looking, original paint design. Well done!


----------



## ChanceG

clenbutador said:


> 38mm wheelset is under 1400 grams with the Powerway hubs. SRAM Red 22 is 1700 grams for the complete groupset. Saddle is 150 grams (Selle Italia SLR Contador edition 2010). Carbon stem, handlebar, seat tube as sold on VeloBuild website.
> 
> Frame and fork were the only worries I had, especially with the matte red/yellow/pink/white finish. Before paint, VeloBuild claims 965 grams for the frame and 340 grams for the fork.
> 
> Before building, I estimated the bike could have a painted weight from 13.5-14.2 after finishing assembly. It was possible to reach 12.92, but I seriously doubted the weight of the paint being so little.
> 
> My weighing came before cutting the steerer tube, so there is a little weight to lose. Also, only upgrade I didn't make (or think about until someone asked) was Titanium bolts/screws, but I will upgrade soon.  Cutting the steerer and trading in the aluminum spacers for carbon will help if I still have to use some in the end!
> 
> The weight loss I'm most proud of, believe it or not, is the titanium skewers. 44 grams total, match (hubs and paint) perfect from an eBay seller. Literally 1/3 the weight of the skewers included in the wheelset.
> 
> Only place I allowed increased weight was in SRAM Mid-length WiFli rear derailleur.


Awesome build!! What size is the frameset?


----------



## Maglore

lacofdfireman said:


> View attachment 297785
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a Company in China selling these Scott Foils in a 61cm. I haven't found one yet.. I'd love to buy one though.


It's a MC053 also known as an AC053. Not sure how much luck you'll have finding it in a 61cm size though.


----------



## DrFragnasty

Hi HammerMC,
Apologies for the late reply, I only just saw it. TBH I haven't tested the rack with anything. It's rated to 18Kg.


----------



## RaptorTC

Not the most original, but I still like it all the same. Looks fast just sitting still and has been a great crit bike. Wheels are DengFu 56mm deep 27mm wide.


----------



## 00Garza

@raptorTC- Very nice. Is this an older build? I could've sworn I saw this bike or something very similar on velobuild back in the day before they exiled everything except Zhongwei.


----------



## RaptorTC

Its new as of February, but the frame model has definitely been around for a while, so it very well may have been on velobuild a while back. Its the DengFu FM098.


----------



## SingaporeSling

nirVELOvana said:


> I've put _some snaps of my «R5» up on the web_.
> 
> At first I was hesitant to publish them out of my concerns for privacy and a disdain for copy-cats  But I went ahead and uploaded them anyway — mainly because Zhongwei's paint guys and gals deserve mad props for exceeding my best expectations of their $150 paint and decal job. I really am much happier with this paint job than I am with the one I paid a local paint shop 3 times more to paint my 2013 project. And that's saying something 'cause last year this time I thought that local paint shop couldn't be topped!
> 
> And it rides even better than it looks! My average speed on this one is so far at least 2 mph faster than any of my 4 of other bikes — at the same distance and effort. I don't know about any other China-direct «R5» reproduction frame. But the front end handling on mine is rock solid at the fastest down-hill speed *I've* clocked mine at so far (_about 35 m.p.h._). I'm the most nervous rider I know. But I felt totally confident with the handling and stability at fast (_for me_) down-hill speeds. For the kind of riding I do, that suits me perfectly.
> 
> I might get around to a more detailed ride review up in the main Chinese carbon frame thread over the next few weeks.
> 
> I don't expect _ my design tastes_ to be everybody's bag. But I definately like _my $1900 «R5's» custom paint scheme_ better than Cervelo's $7200 Halloween-themed 2015 R5! Blech-h-h!


Nice paint job. I mean yours. The cervelo pain job is kind of blah. Yours is very original. What frame is yours? And where did you get your bottle cages from? I've never seen one like that before?


----------



## grandsalmon

(...dialing in fit; no spacer jokes Einsteins)


----------



## berndrea

not a generic frame, 2013 velocite magnus with chinese bits on it. But real Zipp 303 non dimpled tubulars.


----------



## nirVELOvana

SingaporeSling said:


> Nice paint job. I mean yours. The cervelo pain job is kind of blah. Yours is very original. What frame is yours? And where did you get your bottle cages from? I've never seen one like that before?


Thanks. NIce of you to say so. I'm ecstatic about how it turned out if I must say so myself. 

I found the bottle cages on the close-outs table in a bike store down the street. But I'm sure if you search around on the net, you could probably find one somewhere.

There's _a more detailed review up in the main Chinese carbon frame thread_ if you're interested.


----------



## DrFragnasty

*Carbon Tourer*

Tubus rear rack on custom mounts, Vaude 'bar bag on Klickfix mount. Bags and mounts added around 3.6Kg

AUW = 12.72Kg = 28.04lbs

FYI
Replaced half-worn 23mm Maxxis Refuse (405g new) with 25mm Schwalbe Marathons (520g)

I'm confident the frame can take it but the Ultegra wheels not so.


----------



## bvber

How do you like that SMP saddle?


----------



## DrFragnasty

*SMP Hybrid saddle*

I've worked my way through about 3 saddles trying to find one that fits and this is pretty close. It's not the lightest and it does need to be angled "just so". It's relatively cheap too, I think it was $90AUD.


----------



## WheresWald0

vladvm said:


> you should set rules, like
> 
> 1. drive side shot only


This is correct.


> 2. 640x480 pixel only


Are you bandwidth limited? 640x480 does not show enough detail , at least go to 800 or 1024 pixels wide.


> 3. solid background


Is the ubiquitous garage door background okay with you?


> 4. pedals should be parallel to floor


No. Drive side crank arm should be inline with the chainstay or as an alternative in line with the seat tube and at it's lowest position. 


> 5. hide the tire valves via chainstay and fork
> 6. list the components below
> 7. total build price


These last three are good suggestions. Also use a camera with some sort of exposure control. Nothing worse than a poorly exposed picture or one with the white balance all out of whack, or out of focus.

Ray Dobbins has been taking Bicycle pictures for some time and is an expert in this field, take a look at his website here: MY PHOTO SETUP


----------



## nirVELOvana

WheresWald0 said:


> 。。。Nothing worse than a。。。


This is not necessarily correct。 I can think of at least one thing that's *a lot worse*: an anal-retentive, rule-obsessed jobsworth。


----------



## bvber

^ Especially when the photos are for chit-chats on internet forum, not a marketing brochure.


----------



## WheresWald0

nirVELOvana said:


> This is not necessarily correct。 I can think of at least one thing that's *a lot worse*: an anal-retentive, rule-obsessed jobsworth。





bvber said:


> ^ Especially when the photos are for chit-chats on internet forum, not a marketing brochure.


I am mildly amused by both of your retaliatory posts, I offered some good advice on how to photograph a bicycle so everyone would benefit and this is how you anonymous people choose to respond. I doubt your responses would have been so hostile had it been face to face.

Well what I wrote still stands on its own merits, take the advice if you want or don't, I do not have any skin in this game.


----------



## DrFragnasty

Waldo is only trying to be helpful and he's new to the forum so go easy. 

Although he forgot to mention a bikini babe is recommended as a prop for all photos.

Welcome to the forum Waldo.


----------



## Jay561

grandsalmon said:


> View attachment 299816
> 
> 
> (...dialing in fit; no spacer jokes Einsteins)


What frame is this?


----------



## nirVELOvana

WheresWald0 said:


> 。。。I doubt your responses would have been so hostile。。。


Sorry dude。 I didn't mean to come off hostile — _hence the «» _— I was just bustin' yer chops。。。


----------



## bvber

WheresWald0 said:


> I offered some good advice on how to photograph a bicycle so everyone would benefit and this is how you anonymous people choose to respond.


You sure did and I appreciate your effort. Speaking of effort, such way of taking pics for bicycle chit-chats seems overkill. Some people may actually do it but this isn't like a marketing brochure which the critical role is its presentation of products to the public in order to sell.


> I doubt your responses would have been so hostile had it been face to face.


I post the way I talk face to face.


> Well what I wrote still stands on its own merits, take the advice if you want or don't, I do not have any skin in this game.


Ok, so it's no big deal for you. Good. But at the beginning of your reply quoted above, it seems that you were ticked off about it. :skep:


----------



## ZachUA

Is there a clone of the tarmac sl4? I've found what appear to be a few on the ali sites, but not sure i trust the sellers.


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

Well, I have a Cervelo R3 clone I'm selling in the classifieds if anyone is interested


----------



## bvber

My R-002 frame purchased from Zongwei last spring. I dialed in the fit and changed stem and crankset. Shifters, derailleurs, brakes and crankset are all Shimano. For those who care, it weighs 18 Lbs as pictured.









I like the way it rides. Next thing may be a bit of paint job or decals to add some accents to the appearance.


----------



## 00Garza

bvber said:


> My R-002 frame purchased from Zongwei last spring. I dialed in the fit and changed stem and crankset. Shifters, derailleurs, brakes and crankset are all Shimano. For those who care, it weighs 18 Lbs as pictured.
> 
> View attachment 301048
> 
> 
> I like the way it rides. Next thing may be a bit of paint job or decals to add some accents to the appearance.


I love my R-002. I started with it blacked out as well and contemplated paint or decals afterwards. I opted just to add color with white handlebar tape, cages, saddle, pedals, and tires. Just enough to give it some personality. Pleased with the result. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## bugly64

Just got my R-041 on the road today. Monday I will have it fitted. I have mostly Ultegra on it and it weighs 16.14 lbs.


----------



## grandsalmon

Jay561 said:


> What frame is this?


Sry for delay... it's an open mold for a "bmc" sl -01, I think
message me if you want more details. 
For some reason I didn't receive any auto-replies for this thread recently, missed a bunch of rabble! 

As the ride goes, perfectly. Nerves always w Chinese carbon - I think there is a name for this- but it always fades away as the miles get put in. I changed the post hardware some; from a two pole contact on seat rails, to a top plate w hinged bolts & thicker bottom plate, more contact, my dealio.

to those who wonder, carbon paste is your friend


----------



## mfdemicco

bvber said:


> My R-002 frame purchased from Zongwei last spring. I dialed in the fit and changed stem and crankset. Shifters, derailleurs, brakes and crankset are all Shimano. For those who care, it weighs 18 Lbs as pictured.
> 
> View attachment 301048
> 
> 
> I like the way it rides. Next thing may be a bit of paint job or decals to add some accents to the appearance.


What seat post is that?


----------



## bvber

mfdemicco said:


> What seat post is that?


FSA SB32 carbon seatpost.


----------



## [email protected]

My Velobuild R-051 with Ultegra DI2 and shimano hydraulic brakes:

























Weighs in at 8.38Kg for 58cm frame:









Havn't really ridden it because the seat post keeps slipping, hoping to solve it this week.


----------



## MMsRepBike

[email protected] said:


> Havn't really ridden it because the seat post keeps slipping, hoping to solve it this week.


Go to a local bike shop and pick up a small tube of Finish Line Fiber Grip. It's a clearish carbon paste that every bike shop should sell. It's thick and gritty. Do NOT get the Park Tool carbon paste. It's very thin and runny and won't help you much.

Slather the Finish Line Fiber Grip all over the part of the seatpost that sticks into the frame. Stop maybe 1/2" below where the collar attaches. Then install the post and torque the bolts to the same or maybe just a bit less torque value.

Should be good to go.


----------



## [email protected]

I've tried everything:
-Carbon fixing paste
-Shim between frame and seatpost
-Shim between frame and collar
-Shim between frame and seatpost AND between frame and collar

Nothing works. The collar is already completely closed before I can torque the clamp.

I'm now waiting on a replacement post and collar to fix it. Too bad it takes so long to come from China to Belgium :-(


----------



## grandsalmon

Try different brands of collar -even if stock; like a Willier (taller clamp, better suited) in place of i.e., a Pivot brand one, etc... Take it to a shop and play house. Oval post might prove a problem; remove material between actual bolt-clamp faces* so it does not bottom-out? Solve this and forget the shim business, this was never really gaining you much/extra clamping distance as the provided clamp was ill-suited and terribly spec'd possibly.
Picture is worth a THOUSAND words.

* removal depends on case by case basis, and too long to describe.


----------



## [email protected]

It's an Oval post, the Ridley Noah post comes closest, so I went and bought one, but no go.
This is the clamp:









Will try removing some material. Hope I don't kill the clamp (not that it's usable right now)


----------



## grandsalmon

[email protected] said:


> It's an Oval post, the Ridley Noah post comes closest, so I went and bought one, but no go.
> 
> Will try removing some material. Hope I don't kill the clamp (not that it's usable right now)


While you wait for a replacement/s from China (important to keep the pressure/onus for solution on the company, constantly), you can attempt removal of material and gain 1-3mm+ of material. 
* remove the collar and its bolt and clamp into larger vice (wrap in towel, or two pieces of cardboard to prevent marring the collar finish). Point the split in the clamp straight up, tighten down (this will close the split, but act as a guide for saw blade) and use a hacksaw once through. Repeat this process to gain a few millimeters of additional gap in split. The bolt alignment will be slightly askew, but in the barest sense, and should handle it find.
* you can also use just your hands, a loose blade, and WITH an extra bolt tightened 'to home', and work 'in the round'. You won't kill the clamp. Make sure you remove same material thru the whole split, and on each pass.

By your picture, and description, you have bottomed out -as you already know- look at the bolt. Everything perfect, and you would have no threads showing, appropriate spec and torque to hold the post.

My guess, you ultimately remove 3mm+ of face material (there is only so much of the split in the frame/carbon to give too), paste up, get a new bolt a couple of millimeters shorter also... 

-if this is going to be the solution, hopefully.

(There is a likelihood of a poor fit overall for the post too. This is usually described as a slight rocking movement of the post while firmly set/clamped to frame.)


----------



## Ricey155

Velobuild frames are pretty good but as I've written been banned and posted on my blog the accessories are garbage - banned for sharing vital info on stuff like your problem. How does it help others ? It could be anything that clamp


----------



## [email protected]

I've tried cutting away some material but I killed the clamp doeing so.
I'm awaiting a new clamp from Velobuild.
Too bad they make such crappy clamps, how hard/expensive would it be to make a decent clamp? I'd be happy to pay 20€ more for a clamp that actually does the job.

This whole clamp thing makes that I wouldn't really be tempted to buy there again.


----------



## grandsalmon

[email protected] said:


> I've tried cutting away some material but I killed the clamp doeing so.
> I'm awaiting a new clamp from Velobuild.
> Too bad they make such crappy clamps, how hard/expensive would it be to make a decent clamp? I'd be happy to pay 20€ more for a clamp that actually does the job.
> 
> This whole clamp thing makes that I wouldn't really be tempted to buy there again.


My "BMC" open mold has an oval post, but bolt forward. Too bad material removal "killed" the clamp. Did you do it in stages? Gain a millimeter or two, not sure how it junked the clamp*

*again pics, to see _what you did_.


----------



## [email protected]

It "chipped" a piece off. I tried installing it anyway but then the threads for the bolts died :cryin:

Normally I should have a new clamp by the end of this week or beginning next week.


----------



## FullRageAce

I was lurking their forums and a few complaints about the clamps were posted. Now that the below post mentioned it it looks like your seat post mount on the frame looks unique. Probably have a hard time getting a easy and perfect fit. Might have to get creative.
Just a random guess/find. Would this be something that would fit on that frame?
2007 2009 Trek Madone Oval Carbon Road Bike Seatpost Mast Cap Topper Free | eBay

Did anyone else use any grommets, guides and stops for their builds that had internal routing? Trying to figure out what all I should get for having a clean set up for all my cable routing.


----------



## grandsalmon

Well [email protected], that must be frustrating to say the least. I was hoping it would work; afraid the vendor may pull replacement clamp from same bin as your original.

FullRageAce -if you look up the thread, you'll see his clamp/"collar" can be oriented only one way, and very most likely is specific to frame, not something common among local shops or order sites besides his Asian connection (he had already tried a few, not sure if IN a shop).

Hopefully you won't need anything except a cap-end for your housing stop -cables free-run within frame. The size of the cap-end for 4 or 5mm housing (or a 'step-down' cap'), hopefully will play nicely with your frame. I had to clean some clearcoat out of front entries to accept my cap-ends (ferrules)


----------



## asherstash1

gonna see if can bump this as well and get it back on topic! 

has anyone just received, just built up or just updated their Chinese carbon?

PICTURES THREAD!!!!


----------



## LONDON-GUY

Here is my Gotobike WS12 framed bike all the paint was done by me.


----------



## meeeeep

That looks awesome london-guy. Great job!


----------



## [email protected]

With the Chinese handlebars (have already been replaced with a normal, round one which I prefer more)









On my first ride:









On the second ride, fit perfectley in ok now:









The bike handels great


----------



## andylok

LONDON-GUY said:


> Here is my Gotobike WS12 framed bike all the paint was done by me.


lovely paint job! Petronas Mercedes GP team color


----------



## Phildog

Heres mine. If anyone can id the frame, that would satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## 00Garza

Phildog said:


> Heres mine. If anyone can id the frame, that would satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 306698


Thats an R-002 sold by Zhongwei. Its also sold by a few other vendors, but with a different name. Its the same frame as the one posted at the top of this page. I ride one as well and like it very much.


----------



## [email protected]

Some pictures of my R-051 with some new wheels:


----------



## KaraBas

*My not luck expiriense with chinesse seller Flyxii (x-goods)*

 +  
 
 +  
- All hole for inner routing same wrong  

 +  
- bottom bracket area

  
- top headtubeIt's road frame flx-fr-308 (fr308)

Not ended bicykle w. this frameset (before broken stock fork) 
and 


*Less than i ride 100km - broken fork* 
https://geekpic.net/pm-4JWV1I.html
https://geekpic.net/pm-12KWI5.html

The wall thickness of the pipe rod from 1.6 mm to 2.4 mm at the point where the pipe broke. Carbon fibre very poor quality, cheap carbon and without glue (inner area pipe).
https://youtu.be/rBEmfy4Y1aE 

*Very not honest flyxii seller *:mad2::mad2::mad2:

I promised them that tell us more about the low-quality frames that sell flyxii / x-goods.


----------



## brankulo

TL how does the bike handle? I really like the design.


----------



## [email protected]

brankulo said:


> TL how does the bike handle? I really like the design.


It handles abosolutely great, it's very responsive and stiff as hell, but....also a bit harsh to ride, even with 25mm tyres on wide rims with only 5bar in it.

That and the somewhat poor finish on some places is the only thing I can fault it.

I've ridden more than 5000km on it this year and om still very positive about it.

I've done short flat rides, longer hilly rides (no mountains just yet), sunshine, rain, wind. Next friday I'll be doing another 200km ride.

The bike handles all this without any problems.

Would I go the China road again? No, probably not. All the little things I had with the bike just add up, it wasn't to cheap either (not the reason I bought though)
Come next year, I'll be bying another bike (this one will stay as well) and it'll probably be a Giant Defy, Cube Agree or BMC GF01, with disc brakes offcourse.


----------



## asherstash1

dreadful pic and pretty poor qc but it looks and goes great now....


----------



## zariaman

asherstash1, what's the weight of it?


----------



## JoostG

My contribution to this thread:








A Zhongwei R-022, size 58 (3k matt finish)
Campagnolo Chorus 11 speed
Farsports 50mm FCC

Currently this frame is 'promoted' as my winter bike, and the Chorus 11 speed is replaced by a Campagnolo Centaur (carbon) 10 speed group.









A Zhongwei R-016, size 58 (3k, white and gold high gloss finish)
Campagnolo Super Record/Chorus 11 speed
Helin Liu/Carbonspeed 38mm FCC (this picture is still with the 50mm FCC's)

Soon I will take some detail pics.


----------



## blm

Sweet looking bike. This has got to be the best stem cap statement ever...



boanerges said:


> View attachment 291925
> 
> View attachment 291926
> 
> View attachment 291927
> 
> View attachment 291928
> 
> 
> Frame: FM069 56cm BB30 Matt UD
> Headset: Neco + Kapz cap
> Bars: Richey WCS Carbon 40cm
> Stem: Easton EC90 SL Stem 120mm x 31.8mm Carbon
> Seatpost: Easton EC90 Zero Carbon 27.2 x 400mm
> Saddle: Fizik Arione CX Carbon braided
> Chainset: SRAM Red 172.5 mm + Rotor Aero Q-Rings 50/34 + KCNC bolts
> Pedals: Shimano Ultegra 6800 Carbon
> FD: SRAM Red 2012
> RD: SRAM Red 2012
> Jockey wheels: SRAM Std.
> Bottom Bracket: SRAM BB30 Red Ceramic
> Chain: SRAM PC1091R
> Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace/Ultegra 12-30
> Cables: SRAM Gore Ride On
> Brakes: SRAM Red + Swissstop Blue BXP pads
> Levers: SRAM Red
> Wheels: H Son Architype + Chris King R45 hubs
> Tyres: Schwalbe Ultremo Tubeless 23mm
> Tubes: Stans Fluid
> Bottle cages: Elite Custom Race + Titanium screws
> Bar tape: Fizik Microtex
> Gear barrel adjuster: SRAM Red
> Seatpost clamp: Token TK161
> Garmin mount: RaceWare Direct
> Chain catcher: SRAM
> Total weight: 15.04
> 
> Hongfu FM069 I built last year. I'm 66kg and have owned an FM015 for a couple of years. The FM069 is about 1lb lighter than my FM015. Both bike ride and climb great.


----------



## myllertime

*deleted*


----------



## 00Garza

myllertime said:


> please don't judge on the whole "fake" sticker thing.


I'll only judge a little because I think it would look way cleaner without the logos, but to each their own. The mods, however, may judge more harshly as counterfeits are frowned upon. Don't be surprised if your post is deleted. Enjoy your bike!


----------



## myllertime

00Garza said:


> I'll only judge a little because I think it would look way cleaner without the logos, but to each their own. The mods, however, may judge more harshly as counterfeits are frowned upon. Don't be surprised if your post is deleted. Enjoy your bike!


ill delete it myself I guess. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## sceadu498

Here's mine. Wiel B075 Carbon Frame that I got from Amazon on sale for $320. Got the frame in under a weeks time. Was in stock here in the US.
View attachment 313802
View attachment 313803
Built with a mix of new Shimano 105 10 Speed Components (5700) and some 105 (5500) of my old bike. Brakes, Rolf Vector wheels and front Derailleur came from the old bike.


----------



## morgan1819

Any idea who the manufacturer was on this frame? Obviously Chinese, and has somewhat of a Willier shape to it.


----------

